# Fairy Tail: Eternal Magic 2.0 Roleplaying Thread



## Rakiyo (Dec 29, 2010)

*Fairy Tail: Eternal Magic 
OOC & Sign Up Thread*


*Affiliations*


*Staff*
_GM: Rakiyo_


*Setting:*
_The Kingdom of Fiore Is a neutral country of 17million people. It is in this world of magic where spells are bought and sold every day. Magic has become an important part of people?s lives and there are those who use magic as their occupation. They are mages, To be a true mage you must belong to a guild or the government will see you only as a delinquent. Being apart of a guild means taking on jobs that the guild obtains from people within the country. It is in a certain town within this country that our story takes place, The town is host to the infamous guild, FAIRY TAIL!_

*Plot: *
_Having just Joined a Guild, Your character is ready to embark on a great journey to become a world renowned mage. The trials and tribulations you'll face ahead will be the toughest you'll ever known but with your Nakama on your side their's nothing you can't do. Depending on which Guild you join you can either be the world's saviour or it's destroyer._

*Rules*

*No spamming:* At least make a paragraph.

*No Godmodding: *I'll be reading each and every post in here. If I see godmodding, I'll have it addressed. If you think something is godmodding, PM me the post and I'll look it over again.

*No long OOC conversations:* We have theThe OOCfor that 

*No insulting:* Seriously. IC insult are allowed ofcourse if there's a just cause.

*Turn off your Sig: *It gets hard to read through all the text and then have to scroll down past long Sigs. Plus they can be a lag on load time. 

About controlling other people's characters: if you really need an action and he's offline until tomorrow, you can do it but not something that involves something detrimental to the other dudes character.

Also, if he gives your permission to do so, then you can do anything as long as he doesn't die. 

The original owner is still the one who decides if he accepts the events.


*Alright fellow Rpers With the World of Fairy Tail Changing what impact will you have as you journey through your life as a Guild Mage!*​


----------



## Kei (Jan 1, 2011)

*Rose And Dia*
The sickly flower and the mad doctor...​
Phantom Lord...

It was a weird name for a Guild, Rose thought personally, it was full of darkness and depression. But she had to smile and stay strong, Rose was the 'Thorn Queen' of course. She was outside tending to the roses that grew in this place, it was her favorite thing in the world. It brought some life into this dead place, she hummed her little song as she clipped the ends. Until she started coughing..

"Is it that time again Rose?"a voice asked from the darkness

She smiled weakly,"It seems like the medicine that you gave me don't last as long..."she told the darkness

The darkness covered a man, the doctor, or brains behind Phantom Lord. Rose got up because she knew it was time for her check up, she frowned but took some of her flowers that she picked with her. She turned to the man who called her, always reading a book she thought.

"Oi, Dai, do I have to take a new medicine?"Rose pouted,"This one last a little longer then the other one and have no side effects..."

"If you are weak in battle then it doesn't really matter how long your medicine last Rose, this one was only a good 3 hours, the other one was 2 and a half...I can make it better..."Dia said as they began walking to his office,"I wonder what extended the time period...Was it the roof root or the volient onion.."

Rose put her hand back to her head,"It still tasted nasty as hell..."she said

Dia shook his head,"It shouldn't matter if it taste but if it works..."


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 1, 2011)

*Van Skylar*

"AAAHHH!!?"a shout was heard through the streets of Magnolia, a town where the magic is something that people usually see in their daily life, specially since in the town a very loudly and outstanding guild, Fairy Tail, was there.Now Van Skylar a mage member of this famous guild is walking through the street being with his younger 11 year old sister Namine Skylar.

"No means no, don´t try to convince me"Van said closing his eyes,actually making his sister mad was really funny"EEhh!!? but why!?" she asked making a tantrum, the thing here was that she wanted to go in a request with his brother, the problem is that she isn´t part of the guild yet though the most of the members of the guild know her." I haven´t done a request in some days because you were sick at home, i can´t bring ya with me this time"he said"But that is...!"she was speaking but  Van stopped her and grabbed her nose making the girl unable to breath, seconds later he let her go"Understood?"he asked smiling, the girl just nodded and whispered something about him being mean.

Minutes later they arrived to a building which had in really big words the name of the guild"Okay let´s enter, probably there is an exciting mission or something"walking towards the building.


----------



## Kinzey (Jan 1, 2011)

*[Ket]*

Ket sighed heavily, nervously, the sound becoming echoey through the filter of his suit. "A...Are you sure it's fine for me to go?" he asked tentatively, looking back at the nurse, squinting in the bright sunlight- not that she could tell, as the glass faceplate of his suit only let her see his eyes hazily. "Go on' she said, annoyed. "It was only a small tear". "A small tear!" he exclaimed. "That dog ripped my suit off up to the elbow! I-I could've died!" He began breathing heavily, worried. "Oh come now; you have a big roll of ductape to pach any holes, and 3 extra vials of Eezo just in case. You'll be fine. Now get on to the guild!"

Gulping, he said "O-okay" and stepped out into the sun. Today he was going to finnaly take a mission; hopefully it would be a simple, and quick. He began to pick up speed, and soon was running, dodging through the streets, vaulting over obstacles, smiling underneath his suit.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## Cjones (Jan 2, 2011)

*Htirea*

_Dark. Shrouded in a thick, dense fog. This darkened place, where nothing resides...it's always like this when I'm brought her. It feels as if my mind is trying to make me remember something, but no matter how many times I come here...it's the same.

"...ith!" The faded voice of a female, a raven haired beauty, rung out through the fog covered world. The voice was so faint, almost like a whisper. I am able to see part of the woman's beautiful black colored hair moreso than the last time I was here. Her voice sounds so familiar and comforting yet I seem to loath this voice.

"Oh, you know each other?" This time a male's voice ecohed out much more clearer than the female's. I've been here many times before, but no matter how many times I've been here I can only catch bits and pieces of some while others are just as clear as the azure sky.

"....To do with...irth!" Another male's voice. I can barely make out the scene that these voice are playing, but just like the woman before, I can barely make out this man's hair color. It's a golden color, maybe even lighter and just like the woman before...his voice seems to comfort me.

What exactly am I being shown?_


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRpGoFISvok[/YOUTUBE]




Suddenly expelled from the darken world she was just at, Htirea stood just a mile outside of the guild's door.

Phantom Lord.

"Once again, I'm thrusted back without any real answers." She sighs in annoyance as she speaks. "Though these recent 'events' has made me believe that...I'm no longer a part of this world or rather, this body is just a vessel." Htirea spoke to herself as she fliped her hair back behind her head. She observed the area she was in before picking up and feet and heading towards the guild.

"This world and the place of my memories are much different from one another. A still atmosphere, perfect for the crickets that chirped a symphony alongside a jovial travler as he sang on most clear, tranquil nights. While the world I come from..." Htirea clenched her hand around the grip of her sword hilt in anger, she didn't know what brought this emotion on, but she couldn't help this bitter sensation that would overcome her after she left that 'place.'

"One day, I will find out if I really do belong here."

*Gil*

Overgrown vegetation covered the long untraveled road. The grass was high, and the tall majestic trees shaded the dirt road almost completely; however, a few places where the leaves of the trees did not cover, streams of sunlight poured in. The sunlight bounced off particles in the air, making it seem as though small little insects were flying around. The road, the woods, were silent. 

It was peaceful, almost as though it were a dream or if it had come out of a fairytale. It had been forgotten, the road, but it seemed as though it had been a kind gift from God. No cars traveled up and down it all morning and night, no garbage littered along the sides of it, and the wildlife of the woods still had a home. No human hand had touched it, destroyed it's magic.

Yes, a gift from God.

Though this place was obviously missing something...wasn't it?

"Money, money and more money! Also let us not forget the beautiful woman!" Gil roared out, his voice followed by a fit of giggles from several of the women he had on both his shoulder as he strolled on the streets of Fiore.

"Mmmm that does sound like a dream Gil. Any woman would love something like that." One of the woman, a rather buxom brunette, said in a sultry as she tried to press herself against him. Gil was no fool, he could see the obvious lust in her eyes, not for me, but for his money.

Woman were very beautiful and decietful creatures.

"A great dream it is my sweet brunette, but I"m afriad for someone like me it will just stay a dream." He sighed disappointedly. Soon afterwards the girls swoon all over him in an attempt to cheer him up. Whispering sweet words into his ear, as if he were the only love they knew.

This went on for anothe half an hour before Gil finally reached Fairy Tail.

"I'm afraid my beauties that I must part here. I have a dangerous mission I must partake in and so I bid you adieu." With a gentlemen's pose Gil turned on his heel and left.

"I can now concentrate on more important thing." Gil's blissful face turned serious. He loved the woman, he really did, but lately everytime he was with them..._she_ would show up in his mind. A rather attractive red head that managed to get the drop on him.

"I'll find her and get my damn sword back."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 2, 2011)

The morning was normal as any for Jason; He woke up and headed to his shower. The shower was exceedingly large, taking up the entire bathroom. One may ask, where did he go to the bathroom then? It is better to not ask this question. It is also an excellent idea to not stay at Jason's home over night. One may find that getting to the toilet is quite the interesting adventure. Though, that depends on how one defines interesting really. Jason is a man who values, above certain things, privacy. This is quite possibly due to his inherit shy nature. 

The explosive mage Jason turned his shower to a temperature that mortal men would describe as "A burning the likes of which i never imagined possible." But to which Jason would describe; "Somewhat chilly." The mage enjoyed this brisk shower and prepared his clothing for the big mission. What big mission you may sit there questioning, with your questioning eyes, in a questioning tone. And Jason would say to you, Nothing, for he is shy. The truth is, Jason does not know yet. He hasn't picked a mission, but he must pick an outfit.

To choose an outfit before one knows the event is quite difficult. Should he dress casual? But what if this mission is to aid a king? Then he must obviously dress formal... But what if it requires going to a dark guild? Dressing formal is far too upscale for the likes of a brawling battle. Truly, it is a paradoxical life Jason lives. Or as you may say, an overly complex life. To which i say, "How very rude of you to judge such a nice man." Jason silently wonders, "Has the fourth wall been breached?" But the feeling is soon set aside.

There are bigger things on his plate today. Though, this is only a figure of speech, the things on Jason's plate are quite normal in size. One finds it hard to eat Giant eggs and Giant bacon after all. The mage soon settles on his traditional outfit. Business casual one may say, or mobster another, depending on what form of business you find yourself in. Jason throws on a pair of silk boxers, why silk? He likes the comfort it offers in places, private places. Shame on you for thinking such things by the way.

He then tosses on a pair of black dress pants. Though, these pants are quite nice and can be seen as casual as well as business. Yes, truly Jason has mastered the art of dressing for success. Or in this case, half dressing for success, as he has yet to put on a shirt or shoes. He throws on a red silk shirt, the shirt is low cut down to his chest. This shows off both his masculinity and his freedom, Jason always dresses for multiple occasions. The shirt is tucked into the black pants, but allowed enough slack to hang loose from his body.

Then he rolls the sleeves to his elbows. Roll silk!? Are you daft!? You may shout, though some may say "Why would you ask that? Why should i care?" And i say to both of you people, it's rude to interrupt my dialog now pipe down. He tosses on a black leather belt and tightens it to the first rung. Next comes his brown loafers and black socks. Though not in that order, wearing socks over shoes is just silliness and i will have none of that. For it is just silly. Jason puts on his black socks, truly they are wonderful and woolen and feel like clouds and kittens. Clottens if you prefer. 

  Next he places his loafers on and enjoys the feel of them for a bit. He has decided it has taken him long enough to get dressed and such silliness should really not continue anymore.  He finally walks over to his dresser; it holds many items, combs, money, wallet, a picture of a tree.  Why does he have a picture of a tree?  Why would he not I say to you, why would he not? But there is one item of interest to Jason here. It?s a simple necklace with a red jewel in the center of a silver? I have no idea what shape it is, it resembles a feather? But also sort of looks like a fossilized turd, again, who am I to judge this man?

  Jason takes his necklace and places it around his neck, the most obvious of places, but truly he is not always complex and unique.  The necklace holds importance for him, a gift from his master and the man who raised him as a son. The man was an old coot at times, but the two were close and nearly inseparable at the end. After he is finished, he goes over to his closet and grabs a black jacket, the jacket has two strips of loose leather on either shoulder. Functional? Not really, no, but it does look damn cool. Damn cool I say. Unlike conventional people, Jason wears his jacket over his shoulders, not bothering to put his arms in the holes. Merely hoping the coat stays on through power of making him look well dressed and handsome.

  Finished with all the dressing silliness he moves onto breakfast. A few eggs quickly fried in a pan with bacon. He throws a few pieces of toast into the air and blasts them with an explosive spell, the bread lands on a plate as Jason throws the eggs and bacon into the air. Sadly, the bacon lands in the cat box and the eggs land on the window? Jason enjoys his toast. Odd though, he did not remember getting a cat? As Jason leaves his home, he slowly regrets his choice in neighbors and room-mates. What room-mate you may ask? I don?t know, I?m not psychic, though I am pleased you thought so, it flatters me.

  He walks down the street, he sees a pretty young girl selling flowers. Her hair resembles soft golden threads being prepared to be turned into a silken dress. Her eyes are such a vivid blue he nearly gets lost in them as one would get lost in the sea. Her dress flows and follows the curves of her body as a road follows the curves of the land. And her boobs were huge, What? Don?t judge me.  Jason stops and gives the flowers a quick sniff, the girl smiles at him, a sweet little innocent smile. Jason?s face turns red and he quickly shoots up straight and rubs the back of his head nervously. 

  The girl giggles and Jason walks past her, he says nothing but as he walks by the girl looks slightly saddened. ?Aww? I still haven?t learned his name?? She pouts a bit, Jason always stops by and it?s the same routine over and over. Truly, he is a sad sad pathetic little man? Jason drops to the ground, his back heavy with the words the narrator has spoken.  Everyone looks at him funnily, except me, I laughed.  Jason, having had enough of the days silliness traveled to the guild rather quickly. He always found the place a bit overwhelming. 

  The guild was almost never at rest, always moving and always fighting over something. He is greeted as always, with ignorance or with odd stares. ?Why do they stare?? Jason wonders to himself, the others know him? They know he?s never really joined in with guild games or fights. Always sitting in the corner and drinking by himself.  A sad? Sad? pathetic?. Jason begins to fall to the ground once more? I mean, a wonderful, wonderful person.. . not at all pathetic? nor a loser. Nay.  Jason finishes the breaking of the fourth wall, which is a pain to mend I tell you, it really? What? Oh right, where was i?

  He walks towards the mission board and notices the people gathering there. He is kind of unnerved by it and doesn?t want to tangle into the mess of vines called people. He manages to push his way through, only SLIGHTLY tempted to explode them all away and do this in peace. By this I mean pick a mission, not DO them obviously, that?s just gross, why would you think that? Perverts.  Jason notices a mission that seems perfect for his magic, Bug Expert? ?700k jewels? That?s a decent sized reward??  He attempts to snatch the mission up, but he is just barely out of reach. 

  There was only one option? He must? Explode the paper off the board.  Using just a small charge, his finger began to build a tiny ball of fire, no larger than a booger. Disgusting I know, but what else would one find on the tip of their finger so small? The explosion is directed, aimed even, at the paper? POP! The fire burns at the tack holding it to the board, the paper floats gently down to the floor. Jason drops down and grabs it midway from the floor. Victory was his! But considering his position, it was bitter sweet?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Olivia (Jan 2, 2011)

*[Yui Kotegawa]*

She sighed as she made her way inside the guild. She enjoyed being there but it could also be troublesome. She didn't have any friends there and no one really ever payed attention to her. Everyone there always looked happy, but she knew different. People were scared, sad, depressed. She didn't like feeling these emotions from others but it was better then seeing their charade. She sat down to a table as she put her head in her hands, what was she going to do.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 2, 2011)

Vincent Sasoriza, or Vince as he prefers, walks towards the guild. Yep, that's right, no fancy music to describe this presence, no big description of the environment around him or just how his foot hits the ground as he travels. The words would just be wasted, as no one can comprehend the presence that is Vincent Sasoriza.

He enters Fairy Tail's guild hall and spots the large crowd in front of the mission board, "Tsk, fools," he steps forward and draws his massive buster sword from his back. With one mighty swing he seperates the crowd, as if they remained in their previous positions they would have been sliced in two.

With a good jut he pulls his blade out from within the floorboards and rests it on his shoulder, "Ah, much better. The filth as spread from my path..." the others shoot him an annoyed glare, but most of them don't dare to face off against him, the others probably don't see the point. 

As he approaches the board he spots the explosive mage, Jason Freeland, kneeling down and grasping at the mission he has picked. Vince raises his blade and stabs it into the ground directly next to Jason, "Move..." he rolls his eyes as he observes the mage, "Well dressed trash is still trash."

He begins to scan the board, all of these missions are far beneath him, however until the master finds the sense to promote him to S-Class these will have to due. He snatches up a random sheet of paper. He'll be able to complete any of them with ease so why does it matter which he chooses? 

"A Ninja in an orange jumpsuit...Sounds as foolish as any other of these missions. Very well, this will be simple enough,"  he pulls his sword out of the floor next to Jason and sheaths it before turning back through the path of his fellow guild members, "Carry on, these missions should be of your level," he says to no one in particular, they were all equally weak in his mind.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 2, 2011)

“_Sometimes accidents happen... sometimes they nearly kill you.”_

Ryosun blinked a little bit as a loud sword smash suddenly separated the crowd, and a mage by the name of Vince walked towards the message board. Ryosun shuddered slightly, he didn't particularly like Vince's attitude, but he put up with mostly, however when the sword suddenly slammed down between them, Ryosun immediately moved backwards a little bit. As Vince turned around to walk away, Ryosun immediately used his magic subconsciously without realizing it, and a small patch of flammable ice appeared on the back of Vince's pants. Ryosun blinked a couple of times, wondering if perhaps he should tell the mage of the issue, but decided against it since his first action might be to simply cut it off. Ryosun shook the thought off, it's not as if something bad would happen while he was out on a mission or anything.

“So umm, about that teamup thing?” Ryosun turned his attention back to Jason, trying to shake off the incident that had just happened, and trying to ignore the fact that there was a patch of ice on the back of Vince's pants which could explode from a simple impact. Little did he know just what kind of plan Jason had in store for the mage.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 2, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]?Hope is the worst of evils, for it prolongs the torment of man?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Do you expect pleasantry in life? Be gone! For the world knows no such thing. Do you expect joy in your life? Be gone! For the world knows no such thing. Do you expect love in your life? Be gone! For the world knows no such thing. Do you hope for a better tomorrow? Then rot in the bitterness of today, there is no tomorrow for those who do not know today. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]?Tch?? Vai threw the covers off himself, another pointless dream, another black night. He lazily dragged himself to the bathroom, shuffling his feet as he did so. Splashing some water on his face, he dressed himself quickly. He loved his clothing, loose, perfect for a pick pocket or thief. They can fit so much stuff in there and most times, depending on how loose it was, no one would notice. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Vai tossed on his jacket and green pants. Then came the fingerless gloves, they were some of his favorite. Vai knew he would be headed for the guild today. He knew what that meant as well, that bastard would be there. Probably waiting for him, just trying to screw with him before he went out on his mission. Hehe, well not today, That bastard thinks? he?s so special. But Vai knows better, he knows how to take him down. But then again, Vai knows everything if you ask him. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The Phantom lord member walked out of his house, puffing on a cigarette and looking around the town. It was pathetic really, this little town, So pathetic. He wasn?t sick of it, but how happy everyone acted, how care free, how joyful? a fa?ade, he knew all too well a fa?ade. There is no joy in life, no joy is merely something we invented to try and mask our suffering. ?The lot of em will burn.?  He knew too well the future for these people, those who have not experienced pain crack when I t happens. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Vai arrived at the guild soon, he spent his time drinking a bit of brandy and smoking his cigs. His white hair spiked backward, the brandy danced in the glass as he picked it up. The sensation of drinking made his body warm. Perhaps this is why people feign joy? To feel this warmth? Heh, no, there is no way to simulate this sensation. It is reality in a world of lies.  He noticed as he drank, the man coming towards him. ?If it isn?t the grandpa coming my way? What joy It is to experience your company once more. Break any hips lately? Fall down perhaps and found yourself unable to get up??[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]With Jason-[/FONT]


THE HEATHEN! What? Oh sorry, i was stuck on that last part... Damn that guy's just... cold blooded... sad really. Jason had found himself struck with many sensory overloads, the guy insulting his clothes, swinging a sword at him, jabbing the sword near his face... this guy sure is obsessed with guys and phallic objects... it's kinda creepy. 



But then Jason was assaulted by the other guy, he didn't remember his name... but he kept going on about teaming up or something, yet there was no time for this... Jason had been insulted... Insulted by a poorly dressed idiot. Truly, it was time for something a tad out of character, but he was tired of this man already.


Holding up one finger, he prepared a mini-nova. Just enough of a blast to burn a hole in the mans pants, that'd show him... Show him indeed! Jason's mini-nova shot off like a bottle rocket and collided with the ice on the mans pants, he didn't look, he didn't even notice the ice. "I'm Jason..." Jason responds to Ryosun. "But i kind of need this money..."
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 2, 2011)

?_I always have this ominous feeling.. whenever someone might have killing intent towards me.?_

Ryosun gaped a little bit at the mage as he held up one finger, and then slowly a beam shot out of his finger towards Vince's clothes. Ryosun gaped on in horror as the beam collided with his ice, and immediately caught the ice on fire along with said material. Ryosun gulped a little bit, and hoped maybe Vince would be enough of an idiot to not notice the fact that his clothing was burning until he had gotten well within the vicinity of the guild so that they could be gone before he returned. Ryosun turned his attention back to Jason as he noticed the man began to address him.

?Erm.. yeah..? Ryosun said a bit flustered, rubbing the back of his head slightly, ?I don't really need the money, I already paid my rent, I was just sort of.. doing the mission to be doing something.? Ryosun kept nervously glancing over at Vince, hoping the man would just keep on walking. Ryosun sighed a little bit, ?Look, between you and me, that Ice on the back of his clothing.? Ryosun leaned in a little close so Vince wouldn't be able to hear him, ?That ice is flammable, it's my magic, Flammable Ice, I can make Ice that's able to catch on fire.? Ryosun chuckled a little bit as he moved back to normal position, ?I hope that guy doesn't try to kill me for that little stunt you pulled.? Ryosun gaped a little bit, and chuckled nervously, "Oh, where are my manners? I'm Ryosun. Roysun Kotaro."

--------------
Meanwhile at Phantom Lord

?_When choosing between two evils, I always like to try the one I haven't before.?_

 Along the way Vincent passed by the mission board of the guild, and decided to go ahead and take a gander at the board, a small smirk crossing his face as he noted a mission of particular interest. The mission talked about a gang hideout that no one could seem to get near because it was believed that an exquipping marksman was leading the group of people which had infiltrated a bank. Vincent couldn't help except laugh to himself with amusement, while this mission would be ideally suited towards his own power, he decided to bring along Vai as well because the mission could prove fruitful for them. Vincent grabbed the mission, and continued on his quest towards the man he had planned on annoying by asking him for a teamup. Oh yes, the reaction he would get was sure to be worth the effort of going to do another mission even if he had been slightly exhausted.

Vincent immediately heard the ringing voice of the man in question in his ears as he took noticed of him heading towards his position, ?If it isn't the grandpa coming my way.. What joy it is to experience your company once more. Break any hips lately? Fall down perhaps and found yourself unable to get up?? 

Vincent smirked suddenly, and then faked a pained expression as he grasped onto one of his hips and crouched over slightly, ?Oh dear me.. it seems as if I have actually fallen down and broken a hip...? Vincent gasped as if wheezing for air over the pain, however when he saw that Vai had merely gotten irritated by this, he chuckled mildly and stood up straight.

 ?Fat chance, unfortunately I have come here to annoy you and chew bubblegum, but I'm all out of bubblegum.? Vincent smirked a little bit, ?Oh by the way, that last point was the unfortunate part.? Vincent spoke sardonically, then slammed a paper down on the table in front of him.

?Take a look at this bad boy, some snipers decided they wanted to make a bank their next hideout, so they set up camp there, unfortunately for the people trying to stop them, they can't get seem to get close to the place, likely because there's an ex-quipping gun mage leading the group.? Vincent pointed down at the reward, ?1,200,000 Jewels, that's enough to split 600,000 between us evenly.? 

Vincent grinned a little bit, ?Now tell me, why would I ask a smoke using punk like yourself to come along with me??


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 2, 2011)

As Vince went to make his exit he noticed the well dressed man from before fired something towards him. He payed it no mind, what could something so small do? Unfortunately he did not notice the speck of ice on his pants and as the attack collided with the ice, flames began to spread.

Vince grits his teeth, but the flames don't last long. Shadowy tendrils appear from his body and begin to put out the flames as they make contact with them, "Cute..."  he says turning back towards the others as the flames are completely extinguished.

"Two weaklings combining their useless forms of magic to attack a pair of pants...Since neither of you are any use to the Guild maybe you should quit and start a comedy act of some sorts. You'd make more money in the entertainment business than completing missions." 

He holds out his hand, two miniature skulls form, dancing around in his palm, "Or maybe I should just dispose of this little couple here and now?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 2, 2011)

_*Phantom Lord*

The guild is filled with mages, some argue with each other, others drunkenly joke around, others observe the different missions in search of one best suited towards their abilities. Suddenly a man dressed in a black jacket, pants, and a green undershirt walks in. He adjusts his pitch black sun glasses and then clenches his fists, his gloves transforming into a much larger pair with a metallic look towards them.

All of the mages turn towards this man now, but he simply raises both of his hands up. There is a silent pause before he begins firing off bullets like a machine gun from the fingers of his gloves. 

Flood fills the air as each bullet collides with mage after mage. Bodies hit the floor, windows and tables are destroyed in the cross fire. Some mages that manage to avoid the haze of bullets charge forward. 

The gunner quickly clenches his fists again, causing his gloves to return to a slimmer form, but now a blade springs out from each of them. He slices down each of the men that charge at him before they have a chance to act. 

He fires off a few more bullets at the men that are still standing. Suddenly a shadowy figure steps out from the top floor, *"Hexxus..."* the man says, adjusting his sun glasses once again.

He clicks his heels, his boots releasing flames that propel him up towards the Phantom Lord Master. He cocks back his fist and prepares to meet the Master in combat but suddenly things begin to get blurry._

Maverick shoots up from his unconscious state in a sweat, *"Where..."* but he quickly realizes where he is. He's sitting at the bar at Phantom Lord, and unfortunately he did not just commit the massacre that he would have liked to. 

He gets up and quickly shakes off his drunken state, *"That'll be more than a dream one day..."* he says, looking around with disgust at what he is forced to call his fellow guild members. Mages...How vile. They'll all meet their end soon enough though, and it'll be by his hand.


----------



## Laix (Jan 2, 2011)

*Luna*

Luna had been awake for hours now; since around 5am to be precise. She just couldn't sleep all night, and she wasn't sure why. After wandering around the rooftops, she finally made her way into the grand hall of Fairy Tail. 

She was half expecting to see a fight happening already, and she was right - A guy with large tentacles was preparing to battle another who manipulated fire. She recognised one of the two as Vince; someone she didn't know well, but so far only for his "depressing" attitude. 
*'Hey Viinceee~! Cut the cool act. Nobody needs to see that kinda' stuff sprouting from your body. Come on, people are eating here!'* She jokingly mocked him, gaining a couple laughs from some people watching the battle; strolling past him, giving him a cold glare to see if he would react. 

Before making it to the mission board, she saw Yui sitting alone at a table. She didn't know her well either, but liked her a lot more then Vince.
*'Yui? You okay?'* She asked warmly, sitting next to her. Her voice showed signs of worry for Yui, and Luna couldn't help but feel sorry for the girl. *'I know we don't know eachother too well, but you seem like a pretty cool person!'*


----------



## Kinzey (Jan 2, 2011)

*[Ket]*

Ket walked up to the mission board, having arrived at the Fairy Tail guild a few minutes ago, but had waited till the board was clear. Drumming his fingers together nervously, he slowly scanned the pieces of paper that remained, looking for a suitiable mission for him...

"Navigation Expert?" Ket said quietly to himself, carefully removing the tack from the board, sliding the paper off, and firmly inserting the tack again. It paid eight hundred thousand jewels, and it seemed he had to guide some "manufacturer" through an abandoned dark guild. Seemed interesting enough...but it said he needed 2 people, a guide and a fighter...

He looked around the guild, his eyes wide; where would he find someone else to help him?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 2, 2011)

*Van*

As soon as he entered the guild he passed without greeting any one, he was the kind of guy who makes his requests alone or sometimes he drags his sister with him, looking around he can see the mess that the guild was right now as a smile appears in his face, this place was the same as usual.Walking towards the mission board he saw a guy looking around.Van took his chin trying to remember his name but his memory wasn?t working at all this time, going towards him he just saw the request in the guy?s hand"Good, guess you need more people to do it"he said now looking at Ket.

Then he looked at the mission board, many requests were placed there and he just can?t decide, at least he needs one that could give him enough to pay the rent of this month, the apartment wasn?t expensive at all, 90,000 jewels were enough to pay the rent but considering that he needs to buy food for him and Namine, well a mission with more jewels as a reward was a must, after some seconds he found one request that called his attention"Water trolls, uh?"he said taking it and then began to read, apparently in this mission he doesn?t have to fight. He gave a disappointed look at the paper but then made a resigned expression"well it?s better than nothing"


----------



## Kei (Jan 2, 2011)

*Rose and Dia*

Rose jumped up on the counter as Dia began to check her blood pressure and things like that. It was routine, every day there was something new for her to try, something that suppose to boost her heart up, so she could fight longer or increase the effects of her magic. Rose knew that Dia saw her as a little science expirment, it was only natural, she sighed. But it was boring, she would rather play out side then spend another minute here...

After a long silence, Rose broke it with telling Dia about the mission she took up, Dia only looked at her and nodded. But then a slight smirk appeared on his face..

"The great Thorn Queen taking kiddy missions?"he asked,"This is a joke, because you are capable of so much more..."

Rose kicked her feet in the air,"After this mission, I will impress Phantom Lord with my awesome skills..."she said,"But right now...I have to do things until you make better medicine.."

Dia gave her a quick glare,"Are you blaming this on me?"he asked, Rose just laughed

"Of course not, I mean without your medicine...I probably wouldn't be here!"she laughed, she jumped off the counter and waved good bye,"After the mission I'll come by for another check up!"


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 2, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> “_I always have this ominous feeling.. whenever someone might have killing intent towards me.”_
> 
> Ryosun gaped a little bit at the mage as he held up one finger, and then  slowly a beam shot out of his finger towards Vince's clothes. Ryosun  gaped on in horror as the beam collided with his ice, and immediately  caught the ice on fire along with said material. Ryosun gulped a little  bit, and hoped maybe Vince would be enough of an idiot to not notice the  fact that his clothing was burning until he had gotten well within the  vicinity of the guild so that they could be gone before he returned.  Ryosun turned his attention back to Jason as he noticed the man began to  address him.
> 
> “Erm.. yeah..” Ryosun said a bit flustered, rubbing the back of his head slightly, “I don't really need the money, I already paid my rent, I was just sort of.. doing the mission to be doing something.” Ryosun kept nervously glancing over at Vince, hoping the man would just keep on walking. Ryosun sighed a little bit, “Look, between you and me, that Ice on the back of his clothing.” Ryosun leaned in a little close so Vince wouldn't be able to hear him, “That ice is flammable, it's my magic, Flammable Ice, I can make Ice that's able to catch on fire.” Ryosun chuckled a little bit as he moved back to normal position, “I hope that guy doesn't try to kill me for that little stunt you pulled.” Ryosun gaped a little bit, and chuckled nervously, "Oh, where are my manners? I'm Ryosun. Roysun Kotaro."





Kiba Inuzuka said:


> As Vince went to make his exit he noticed the well dressed man from before fired something towards him. He payed it no mind, what could something so small do? Unfortunately he did not notice the speck of ice on his pants and as the attack collided with the ice, flames began to spread.
> 
> Vince grits his teeth, but the flames don't last long. Shadowy tendrils appear from his body and begin to put out the flames as they make contact with them, "Cute..."  he says turning back towards the others as the flames are completely extinguished.
> 
> ...



Jason's right hand clenches into a fist immediately, it has happened. He has lost his grip, he has released his limitations, HE HAS BECOME THE MOST BADASS NINJA TO EVER EXIST!!! Oh, no wait... that's someone else, sorry. But truly, Jason's competitive self has been released... Nothing good can come from this. "Sorry Kotaro-sun." Flames begin to engulf Jason's fist, but rather then rage freely the flames condense and form a glove of sorts around Jason's fist. 

Jason reaches out with his left hand and tosses a chair into the air. "Meteor." His right fist flies forward with great speed, when it connects with the chair there is a loud BOOM! The magic stored up in Jason's fists explodes like a cannon and sends the chair flying towards Vince with great power behind it. And.... Holy crap man! It's like that song, you know? BOOM! Ready or not here comes the BOOM! Freakin a man... He just totally exploded that chair all PEW and stuff! Awesome.



Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Meanwhile at Phantom Lord
> 
> “_When choosing between two evils, I always like to try the one I haven't before.”_
> 
> ...



"Perhaps because you enjoy my company so much?" Vai retorted, the sarcasm in his voice was nearly dripping. "Listen, I've been around long enough to know a thing or two. Do not come to me with such an attitude old man." Vai stood up.  "I've got a power that compliments yours, Smoke and Darkness. We both  can remove visibility. Though, mine happens to be more useful for an  open space then yours." Vai smirked a bit. "The better question is, what's stopping me from simply taking this mission for myself and claiming the entire 1.2mil huh?"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 2, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Jason's right hand clenches into a fist immediately, it has happened. He has lost his grip, he has released his limitations, HE HAS BECOME THE MOST BADASS NINJA TO EVER EXIST!!! Oh, no wait... that's someone else, sorry. But truly, Jason's competitive self has been released... Nothing good can come from this. "Sorry Kotaro-sun." Flames begin to engulf Jason's fist, but rather then rage freely the flames condense and form a glove of sorts around Jason's fist.
> 
> Jason reaches out with his left hand and tosses a chair into the air. "Meteor." His right fist flies forward with great speed, when it connects with the chair there is a loud BOOM! The magic stored up in Jason's fists explodes like a cannon and sends the chair flying towards Vince with great power behind it. And.... Holy crap man! It's like that song, you know? BOOM! Ready or not here comes the BOOM! Freakin a man... He just totally exploded that chair all PEW and stuff! Awesome.



“_Sometimes I like to pull pranks.. especially on people who deserve them.”_

Ryosun blinked a few moments as Jason apologized to him, and then he noticed that the mage seemed to be clenching his right fist together, and then Ryosun watched as flames began to engulf his fist, however when he heard the name coming out of his mouth, his eyes immediately twitched, and he flinched slightly. Ryosun hated being called Kotaro because his father used to address him by that name all the time, and Ryosun would rather not have such painful memories coming back to his mind any time soon. Before he could speak his mind though, the flames around Jason's fist seemed to form into a glove of some sort, and the next thing he heard from the mage's mouth was “Meteor.” The actions that followed after this seemed to pass by in a haze for Ryosun, Jason suddenly punched a chair, which caused a powerful explosion that sent the chair flying straight towards Vince.

“_Shit.” _Ryosun thought to himself, he couldn't exactly react in time to stop the event from taking place, so Ryosun did the next best thing that came to mind, Ryosun held out his hand palm forward, and a magical seal formed around it, “Ice Prison.” Ryosun calmly stated, and the next thing Vince knew a wall of ice began to surround him until it case him completely. Ryosun grinned devilishly at what happened the next, the chair slammed straight into the wall of ice, causing an impact which caused the prison to catch on fire. Ryousn chuckled lightly, “Let's see him have fun getting out of that one.”



> "Perhaps because you enjoy my company so much?" Vai retorted, the sarcasm in his voice was nearly dripping. "Listen, I've been around long enough to know a thing or two. Do not come to me with such an attitude old man." Vai stood up.  "I've got a power that compliments yours, Smoke and Darkness. We both  can remove visibility. Though, mine happens to be more useful for an  open space then yours." Vai smirked a bit. "The better question is, what's stopping me from simply taking this mission for myself and claiming the entire 1.2mil huh?"


“_Thoughts never dictate my actions... only instinct.”_

Vincent listened with an amused look on his face as Vai made a rhetoric statement towards his question, and then went into full detail explaining just how their abilities worked. Vincent's abilities in particular were that of darkness, and he could create a shroud around a rather large area which dulled the sight, hearing, and smell of a particular person by a certain amount, meaning a nightmarish time for a gun ex-quipping marksman. The problem however, was getting inside the building, that's where Vincent would need Vai's help. Vincent smirked to himself when Vai asked him the next question, “The better question is, what's stopping me from simply taking this mission and claiming the 1.2 million for myself?”

Vincent grinned widely, not even missing a beat with his reply, he spoke in a sarcastic tone while doing his best impression of Vai, “Because shut up.” Vincent howled in laughter at the look that came across Vai's face when he said those words, and then explained his real reason, "Actually, it's because you know I can stop you from leaving this building in a heartbeat if I damn well please." Vincent smirked, knowing to some extent that Vai was after his life, another reason that the man amused him so much.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 2, 2011)

*[Yui Kotegawa]*

She sat at the table alone, with a cup of coffee in her right hand. She didn't want to interact with anyone right now in the guild, she could feel a lot of raging emotions coming from them. She sighed as she looked at the mission board, only a single person was left standing there, she wondered what there was left. Anyways she was a bad choice to go out on missions alone, she had no harmful magical powers, she could only really aid, and with her novice swordsman-ship skills she knew she shouldn't be trusted to go alone on a mission ever. However if it were a daily sort of task then she could understand going alone but besides that there was no way.

She took a sip of her coffee as she took another look around the room. Things were calmer then they appeared. The guild members emotions were cooling down it seemed to her, getting to a more mellow tune. She continued to look around for when she spotted a member standing at the mission board. She had seen him once before. He had been wearing this suit, although she didn't know why. Every time she heard his emotions she could sense worry, but what for, why did he have to wear that suit? Well there's no other way to tell except from the source.

She walked up to the mission board casually looking at the other members. Most were now carefree, not paying attention to much of anything else. Some were still mad, and others were sad, but she could feel worry from this man in the suit, what was he so worried about? She walked up to the mission board as she took a look at what missions were left, then she turned to the guy and said "Hello, I believe we haven't met, my name's Yui Kotegawa, it's nice to meet you." She gave him a smile and noticed he had a mission in his hands, she commented "What mission do you have there?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 2, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?_Sometimes I like to pull pranks.. especially on people who deserve them.?_
> 
> Ryosun blinked a few moments as Jason apologized to him, and then he noticed that the mage seemed to be clenching his right fist together, and then Ryosun watched as flames began to engulf his fist, however when he heard the name coming out of his mouth, his eyes immediately twitched, and he flinched slightly. Ryosun hated being called Kotaro because his father used to address him by that name all the time, and Ryosun would rather not have such painful memories coming back to his mind any time soon. Before he could speak his mind though, the flames around Jason's fist seemed to form into a glove of some sort, and the next thing he heard from the mage's mouth was ?Meteor.? The actions that followed after this seemed to pass by in a haze for Ryosun, Jason suddenly punched a chair, which caused a powerful explosion that sent the chair flying straight towards Vince.
> 
> ?_Shit.? _Ryosun thought to himself, he couldn't exactly react in time to stop the event from taking place, so Ryosun did the next best thing that came to mind, Ryosun held out his hand palm forward, and a magical seal formed around it, ?Ice Prison.? Ryosun calmly stated, and the next thing Vince knew a wall of ice began to surround him until it case him completely. Ryosun grinned devilishly at what happened the next, the chair slammed straight into the wall of ice, causing an impact which caused the prison to catch on fire. Ryousn chuckled lightly, ?Let's see him have fun getting out of that one.?



A large gust of wind came from the center of the flames, sending the fire out and scorching anyone and anything that got in its way. Nothing but a pair of large wings could be seen.

The wings continued to flap away the rest of the flames before they retracted back into Vince's back. His body was a bit scorched but the wings had defended him against nearly all of the attack, "What kind of crap do you think you're trying to pull!"

He holds out his hand which had the two miniature skulls in his palm from before and unleashed them. They grew several sizes as they flew through the air, *"Dokuro!"*

The two spirits danced around a bit before crashing into the chests of the two mages. At first it was as if nothing at all had happened, but suddenly they could feel a stabbing pain. It was as if the skulls were biting away at their very souls.

"This is a fight that you do not want to get yourselves into..." he says, scales beginning to form around his body, his eyes gaining a demonic look in them, "Dammit..."

He clenches the pendent hanging from his neck and takes a deep breath, the scales begin to retract into his body as the pendent glows, "Scum both of you...You're not worth the risk," he turns around and exits the guild, "That could have ended badly..." he says to himself, looking at the pendent around his neck, "No need to go on a rampage because of two love birds. The day will come when they see their inferiority."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 2, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?_Thoughts never dictate my actions... only instinct.?_
> 
> Vincent listened with an amused look on his face as Vai made a rhetoric statement towards his question, and then went into full detail explaining just how their abilities worked. Vincent's abilities in particular were that of darkness, and he could create a shroud around a rather large area which dulled the sight, hearing, and smell of a particular person by a certain amount, meaning a nightmarish time for a gun ex-quipping marksman. The problem however, was getting inside the building, that's where Vincent would need Vai's help. Vincent smirked to himself when Vai asked him the next question, ?The better question is, what's stopping me from simply taking this mission and claiming the 1.2 million for myself??
> 
> Vincent grinned widely, not even missing a beat with his reply, he spoke in a sarcastic tone while doing his best impression of Vai, ?Because shut up.? Vincent howled in laughter at the look that came across Vai's face when he said those words, and then explained his real reason, "Actually, it's because you know I can stop you from leaving this building in a heartbeat if I damn well please." Vincent smirked, knowing to some extent that Vai was after his life, another reason that the man amused him so much.



If there was one thing Vai hated, one thing he truly found abysmal in this world... It would be when Vincent was right. He could probably finish this mission on his own, but there is still a good chance that he generally needs Vai's aid. But there is also the fact that, should Vai try to leave and do this mission on his own... he can expect retaliation.  "Tch." That said it all, Vai used no other words to try and argue with the older man. 

"I call shotgun." Vai proclaims as he heads for the main door.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 2, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> If there was one thing Vai hated, one thing he truly found abysmal in this world... It would be when Vincent was right. He could probably finish this mission on his own, but there is still a good chance that he generally needs Vai's aid. But there is also the fact that, should Vai try to leave and do this mission on his own... he can expect retaliation.  "Tch." That said it all, Vai used no other words to try and argue with the older man.
> 
> "I call shotgun." Vai proclaims as he heads for the main door.



?_I once thought about studying psychology... then I discovered I didn't need to because I'm proficient at it already.?_

Vincent grinned a little bit, expecting that sort of reaction from Vai, and walked out the building after him. Vincent already had the wagon set up, but figured Vai might very well prefer to take the train instead of the wagon. Vincent checked the wagon over to make sure no one had tried to sabotage it while he had been inside, a habit of his since Vincent more or less considered the vehicle his own, even though it technically belonged to the guild, he was the one who used it the most often. Vincent pulled a cigarette from his pocket, and then sighed a little bit, ?Damn, I forgot to buy a light, and I don't have any matches on me.? Vincent narrowed his eyes, grumbling under his breath, ?It's time like these I wish I knew a fire mage around here.? Vincent turned to Vai, tossing the cigarette away, ?Would you like to drive or should I??


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 2, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?_I once thought about studying psychology... then I discovered I didn't need to because I'm proficient at it already.?_
> 
> Vincent grinned a little bit, expecting that sort of reaction from Vai, and walked out the building after him. Vincent already had the wagon set up, but figured Vai might very well prefer to take the train instead of the wagon. Vincent checked the wagon over to make sure no one had tried to sabotage it while he had been inside, a habit of his since Vincent more or less considered the vehicle his own, even though it technically belonged to the guild, he was the one who used it the most often. Vincent pulled a cigarette from his pocket, and then sighed a little bit, ?Damn, I forgot to buy a light, and I don't have any matches on me.? Vincent narrowed his eyes, grumbling under his breath, ?It's time like these I wish I knew a fire mage around here.? Vincent turned to Vai, tossing the cigarette away, ?Would you like to drive or should I??



Vai reached into his jacket, grabbed a pack of cigs and places one in his mouth. Reach for his lighter next, he flicked the lid open and lit the cig. "Yeah, Shame we don't have any fire mages round." He put the lighter back into his pocket and began to walk off, putting his left hand up and grabbing the cig, he takes a deep drag before blowing  out an extra large smoke cloud. "You don't pay attention do you? Or maybe it's just you've finally gone senile. I called shotgun."  Vai headed for the passenger side. "These carts drain your magic, you go and run on empty you bastard... I'll catch you when you're at your weakest." Vai smirked as he thought to himself.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 2, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Vai reached into his jacket, grabbed a pack of cigs and places one in his mouth. Reach for his lighter next, he flicked the lid open and lit the cig. "Yeah, Shame we don't have any fire mages round." He put the lighter back into his pocket and began to walk off, putting his left hand up and grabbing the cig, he takes a deep drag before blowing  out an extra large smoke cloud. "You don't pay attention do you? Or maybe it's just you've finally gone senile. I called shotgun."  Vai headed for the passenger side. "These carts drain your magic, you go and run on empty you bastard... I'll catch you when you're at your weakest." Vai smirked as he thought to himself.



?_Insert random quote here.. I'm too lazy to say anything right now.?_

?Whatever you say tough guy.? Vincent grinned a little bit, ?Oh, and no I haven't gone senile, teasing you is just the in thing to do nowadays.? Vincent hopped into the drivers side, grabbing the CE Plug, and preparing to connect it up to his wrist. Vincent looked ahead and smirked slightly. Vincent hooked the plug up to the controller on his wrist, and with that they were off and away on the trip. Vincent yawned a little bit into the trip, feigning some weak form of tiredness just for the amusement out of it, perhaps Vai might try to attack him cause he thought he had become tired, Vincent figured he might as well make the most out of the trip.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 2, 2011)

Jason watched that guy leave, what was his name again? I can't even remember it... such a lack of presence... Not like that chick! Look at the "Fairy tails" on her, am i right? Oh, wait what? Sorry, what was i doing again? Something about Jason... Uhh... He is... Sad... a very sad individual... "I refuse to lose." Jason mumbled to himself, really man speak up! Sound off like you got a pair! "Sigh..." Jason just rubbed the back of his head and began to walk off without even realizing he had insulted  Ryosun. 

He was too absorbed in his draw, he hated draws. They are the Yamcha of battles. So very, very useless and horrible to have around. Jason adjusted his coat on his shoulders and placed both hands in his pocket before heading out the door. He didn't care for a team up, it's just how he was... He was worried that people wouldn't like him and after that little incident he knew that no one would want him around for sure.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 2, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Jason watched that guy leave, what was his name again? I can't even remember it... such a lack of presence... Not like that chick! Look at the "Fairy tails" on her, am i right? Oh, wait what? Sorry, what was i doing again? Something about Jason... Uhh... He is... Sad... a very sad individual... "I refuse to lose." Jason mumbled to himself, really man speak up! Sound off like you got a pair! "Sigh..." Jason just rubbed the back of his head and began to walk off without even realizing he had insulted  Ryosun.
> 
> He was too absorbed in his draw, he hated draws. They are the Yamcha of battles. So very, very useless and horrible to have around. Jason adjusted his coat on his shoulders and placed both hands in his pocket before heading out the door. He didn't care for a team up, it's just how he was... He was worried that people wouldn't like him and after that little incident he knew that no one would want him around for sure.



?_On the path to becoming a man.. sometimes you lose every now and again.?_

?That.. could have ended worse..? Ryosun sighed a little bit, and let his hand hang limply by his side, once again Ryosun had been proven just how much of a weakling he could be sometimes. Ryosun had entered another one of his common side effects where he stopped believing in himself namely because his performance didn't live up to the standards he sometimes set for himself. Ryosun almost missed the fact that Jason began to walk away, however when he noticed the man walking away, he snapped back to attention. Truthfully, Ryosun did need this money, however the money wasn't exactly for himself, he needed to help a friend with a very specific problem, and in order to that they first needed at least 4,000,000 jewels. Ryosun took off after Jason whom apparently seemed to be having a little downer moment of his own.

?Hey wait up!? Ryosun called, attempting to grab the attention of the mage, ?Look, I lied, I do need that money actually.? Ryosun sighed a little bit as he caught up with Jason, ?I have a friend.. she's.. well her mother is kind of sick right now, and she needs a very specific treatment, however the treatment isn't exactly easy to get, it costs about 4,000,000 jewels.? Jason rubbed the back of his head, ?You may have even met her, she owns a little flower shop that just about everyone passes by on the way to the guild.? Ryosun looked down a little bit, ?I'm trying to save up for that, but my first payment had to go towards my rent.? Ryosun didn't know if the story would convince Jason to let him tag along or not, however if he didn't he would need to head back to the mission board to find another mission fast.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 3, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?_On the path to becoming a man.. sometimes you lose every now and again.?_
> 
> ?That.. could have ended worse..? Ryosun sighed a little bit, and let his hand hang limply by his side, once again Ryosun had been proven just how much of a weakling he could be sometimes. Ryosun had entered another one of his common side effects where he stopped believing in himself namely because his performance didn't live up to the standards he sometimes set for himself. Ryosun almost missed the fact that Jason began to walk away, however when he noticed the man walking away, he snapped back to attention. Truthfully, Ryosun did need this money, however the money wasn't exactly for himself, he needed to help a friend with a very specific problem, and in order to that they first needed at least 4,000,000 jewels. Ryosun took off after Jason whom apparently seemed to be having a little downer moment of his own.
> 
> ?Hey wait up!? Ryosun called, attempting to grab the attention of the mage, ?Look, I lied, I do need that money actually.? Ryosun sighed a little bit as he caught up with Jason, ?I have a friend.. she's.. well her mother is kind of sick right now, and she needs a very specific treatment, however the treatment isn't exactly easy to get, it costs about 4,000,000 jewels.? Jason rubbed the back of his head, ?You may have even met her, she owns a little flower shop that just about everyone passes by on the way to the guild.? Ryosun looked down a little bit, ?I'm trying to save up for that, but my first payment had to go towards my rent.? Ryosun didn't know if the story would convince Jason to let him tag along or not, however if he didn't he would need to head back to the mission board to find another mission fast.



"Girl... at the flower shop...?" Jason wondered for a minute, he knew who Kotaro-Sun was talking about.. that girl, the one he always passes on his way there... That girl who lived a few houses down... Her mother is sick...? She didn't seem like it... But, yes she worked so much and... OH GOD THIS IS SO DEPRESSING!!! *sobs* Oh, oh sorry... It's just... so sad... He is just so pathetic it's so sad!!! T.T

Jason crashes to the ground with a great depression on his back. Get up bitch you still got a bonus spin! Take the bonus spin seriously! Oh, wrong show... Anyways... Jason shakes off the fourth wall and begins to stand up once more. "Just once... Kotaro-Sun. I will team up with you, for her sake." Jason begins to walk forward once more, on to the new mission, perhaps, finally, with a new ally?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 3, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Girl... at the flower shop...?" Jason wondered for a minute, he knew who Kotaro-Sun was talking about.. that girl, the one he always passes on his way there... That girl who lived a few houses down... Her mother is sick...? She didn't seem like it... But, yes she worked so much and... OH GOD THIS IS SO DEPRESSING!!! *sobs* Oh, oh sorry... It's just... so sad... He is just so pathetic it's so sad!!! T.T
> 
> Jason crashes to the ground with a great depression on his back. Get up bitch you still got a bonus spin! Take the bonus spin seriously! Oh, wrong show... Anyways... Jason shakes off the fourth wall and begins to stand up once more. "Just once... Kotaro-Sun. I will team up with you, for her sake." Jason begins to walk forward once more, on to the new mission, perhaps, finally, with a new ally?



?_I always find comfort in helping others.. even if I sacrifice my own needs.?_​ 
Ryosun sighs exasperatedly, and figures there's no use in attempting to talk this guy out of calling him Kotaro-sun. Ryosun actually found the name slightly amusing now that he thought about it, a punny sort of name if you would, a mix of his surname and first name. Ryosun chuckled lightly, however had been brought out of his musings when Jason suddenly collapsed to the ground. Ryosun blinked a few times, and his first reaction had been to immediately look up at the ceiling.  

?Did someone just break the fourth wall?? Ryosun immediately pondered to himself, he couldn't quite describe it, however it felt like another presence besides Fairy Tail was here at the moment. Ryosun immediately shook the thought off, and turned his attention back to Jason, who had stated that he would team up with him once for the sake of the girl. Ryosun smiled widely, ?Alright! Hey, you can either wait here, or tag along, but I'm gonna go tell her the good news real quick!? Ryosun began to walk off, stopped and then pondered for a moment, ?Oh yeah!?Ryosun exclaimed as if remember something immediately, ?Say, she mentions this shy guy who always seems to come by her place every day, she hasn't gotten his name yet, you wouldn't happen to know anything about that would you?? Ryosun asked the shy mage almost knowingly.


----------



## Laix (Jan 3, 2011)

Luna sighed and then walked over to the mission board to see what was left. There weren't many options, so she decided her only choice was to join a team. Over to her left was Yui and some guy in a suit, looking at a sheet of paper with what she persumed was the details of a mission. She casually stepped over to them and peeked at the mission.
*'Need any help with that?'* She beamed. Luna turned her attention to the guy in the giant suit of armor, giggling. *'Wow, that's a bit much isn't it? We aren't going to war!' *


----------



## Kinzey (Jan 3, 2011)

*[Ket]*

Ket blinked surprisedly when the girl came up to him and began talking. "Hello, I believe we haven't met, my name's Yui Kotegawa, it's nice to meet you." After a few moments he replied "Ah...thank you". Then she asked "What mission do you have there?" looking down at the paper, he said quietly "N...Navigation expert is the name".

Then another girl came up and said *'Need any help with that?' *Tilting his head slightly Ket asked "H...help?" he looked down at the paper, and then smiled knowingly. "Ah, no, despite my suit I am not physically weak; I am able to pick up a piece of paper without assisitance. But thank you" Shifting uncomfortably, he slipped out of between them and began walking away quickly.


----------



## Kei (Jan 3, 2011)

*Rose*

She hummed as she walked along to the mission board, she smiled at the empty spaces, her team were sure strong enough to take on all of them. She saw that even Dia took on a mission, she smiled maybe she should be a little more helpful with his studies, she went outside and was greeted by the warm and bright sun. She turned around and smiled to her home,

"Don't kill each other while I am gone!"she cooed as she left off, but before she went to her actual mission she went to see someone that was extremely important to her. 

It was a grave filled with flowers, Rose planted them for her teacher. She got on her knees and gave the tombstone a big hug, she did this daily even if she had a mission or it was a regular day going out to get something. She loved her teacher, Kei, with all her heart. And one day she would be strong enough to beat the man who beat her teacher, she shook her head. That will be a long day

"Bye teach, I see you when I come back!"she said as she rushed off to the circus to start on the mission

Rose, innocent and kind, she sees no wrong or right. She only sees what the world presents her with. How she winded up in a evil place like Phantom Lord, only God will know, not like she believed in him or anything...


----------



## Purpledrank (Jan 3, 2011)

*[Walter Rosewood]*

Walter Rosewood was hanging around in the S section of missions in the *Phantom Lord* guild  as usual because no one was there and  most of the missions he was allowed to do and liked were taken on the lower floor.
*
"I really shouldn't be here in the S level area, but it's always so quite here and the S ranked members almost never come by"
"I may as well look at some of the S ranked missions while I'm up here."* Rosewood quietly said to himself.
Rosewood slowly got out of the chair he was sitting in and slowly walked to the wall with S ranked missions.
*
"There sure aren't that many missions here, I wonder why?"* Rosewood's attention was grabbed by one mission in particular.
*"The 100 year Quest?"*, He thought to himself.
Nothing but,"The 100 year quest" was written on it.

*"Why is this blank? It doesn't even say what to do for the quest.
Why is this piece of crap up here?"*
Rosewood heard cheers some of the S ranks must have arrived.
*"I better get down there before they come up here!"* He says quietly.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 3, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> “_I always find comfort in helping others.. even if I sacrifice my own needs.”_​
> Ryosun sighs exasperatedly, and figures there's no use in attempting to talk this guy out of calling him Kotaro-sun. Ryosun actually found the name slightly amusing now that he thought about it, a punny sort of name if you would, a mix of his surname and first name. Ryosun chuckled lightly, however had been brought out of his musings when Jason suddenly collapsed to the ground. Ryosun blinked a few times, and his first reaction had been to immediately look up at the ceiling.
> 
> “Did someone just break the fourth wall?” Ryosun immediately pondered to himself, he couldn't quite describe it, however it felt like another presence besides Fairy Tail was here at the moment. Ryosun immediately shook the thought off, and turned his attention back to Jason, who had stated that he would team up with him once for the sake of the girl. Ryosun smiled widely, “Alright! Hey, you can either wait here, or tag along, but I'm gonna go tell her the good news real quick!” Ryosun began to walk off, stopped and then pondered for a moment, “Oh yeah!”Ryosun exclaimed as if remember something immediately, “Say, she mentions this shy guy who always seems to come by her place every day, she hasn't gotten his name yet, you wouldn't happen to know anything about that would you?” Ryosun asked the shy mage almost knowingly.



"I don't know." Jason's words were quick, spit out with no thought at all. He was used to this kind of speaking though, no one out wimps Jason! Jason began to walk away once more, he figured Kotaro would follow him, since he had followed him before... Like a lost puppy really, only not as cute and kind of makes me uncomfortable... so not at all like a lost puppy. The only way to get to the forest was to get to the train station, Sadly Jason knew that they would be going by the flower shop. He also knew that most of his 3,500 jewels would probably be going towards that girl.


Being broke sucks don't it! Hahahaha, such a loser, he don't know, he can't hear me.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 3, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "I don't know." Jason's words were quick, spit out with no thought at all. He was used to this kind of speaking though, no one out wimps Jason! Jason began to walk away once more, he figured Kotaro would follow him, since he had followed him before... Like a lost puppy really, only not as cute and kind of makes me uncomfortable... so not at all like a lost puppy. The only way to get to the forest was to get to the train station, Sadly Jason knew that they would be going by the flower shop. He also knew that most of his 3,500 jewels would probably be going towards that girl.
> 
> 
> Being broke sucks don't it! Hahahaha, such a loser, he don't know, he can't hear me.


 
?_Someone's following me.. I just can't see them yet... I'M NOT PARANOID!?_​ 
 Ryosun nods at Jason, and immediately starts to follow off after him, occasionally taking a peak around the area. Ryosun had an uncanny ability to detect when people he didn't directly know were following him around, and such a problem just happened to be the case here. Ryosun shuffled uneasily as he walked along side the mage, and wondered if perhaps Jason would give him a weird look or something because he seemed to be acting paranoid. Ryosun never considered himself to be paranoid, just very aware of emotions people expressed, an empathetic person if you will, someone who could easily read into the emotions of other people, even if they weren't particularly close by, and he considered this attribute to be a real problem in some situations.

 ?Oh look! There's the shop now!? Ryosun grinned a little bit, and took off in a sprint straight towards the shop, the thoughts of someone else following them leaving his mind completely. This had become a habit for Ryosun, he would always drop by the shop before going on a mission to let her know ahead of time, sometimes to calm his nerves, but mostly because she always wished him luck, he liked that part of the deal a lot, ?Oiiii!? Ryosun waved as he garnered the attention of the blonde haired girl, and her face immediately lit up at the sight of him.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 3, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?_Someone's following me.. I just can't see them yet... I'M NOT PARANOID!?_​
> Ryosun nods at Jason, and immediately starts to follow off after him, occasionally taking a peak around the area. Ryosun had an uncanny ability to detect when people he didn't directly know were following him around, and such a problem just happened to be the case here. Ryosun shuffled uneasily as he walked along side the mage, and wondered if perhaps Jason would give him a weird look or something because he seemed to be acting paranoid. Ryosun never considered himself to be paranoid, just very aware of emotions people expressed, an empathetic person if you will, someone who could easily read into the emotions of other people, even if they weren't particularly close by, and he considered this attribute to be a real problem in some situations.
> 
> ?Oh look! There's the shop now!? Ryosun grinned a little bit, and took off in a sprint straight towards the shop, the thoughts of someone else following them leaving his mind completely. This had become a habit for Ryosun, he would always drop by the shop before going on a mission to let her know ahead of time, sometimes to calm his nerves, but mostly because she always wished him luck, he liked that part of the deal a lot, ?Oiiii!? Ryosun waved as he garnered the attention of the blonde haired girl, and her face immediately lit up at the sight of him.



Hey only one of us breaks the fourth wall around.... I mean, Damn it... Jason looked on, he could tell that whatever was following him... whoever, was gone now... But in truth, he knew who it was. That annoying guy, ever since that day... "He always does this." Jason thought to himself, looking over at the top of a building. A figure slowly slinked away as his eyes traced the rooftops. That was when Kotaro-sun ran off towards the flower shop. 

Jason's face turned bright red, he knew the girl somewhat, they always ran into each other. But he never had the nerve to talk to her. Rather then be embarrassed once more, Jason quickly ducked into an alley before she could notice him. "I can't be seen." He thought to himself, running through the alley and to the other street. "I can make it to the station from here." 

Yes, run... Run like the coward you are. HAHAHA! IVE RETURNED! Wait, was he talking bad about someone? How rude Jason, how very rude... Where was i anyway...? 

The blond girl smiled as Ryosun came over to her. "Hello Sun-san~" She giggled.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 3, 2011)

?_Getting left behind isn't uncommon for me.. it just leaves an unnatural feeling in my heart.?_​ 
Ryosun grinned a little bit as the blonde haired girl greeted him, unaware that Jason had just taken off for the station, perhaps his chance at actually getting this mission would be ruined simply by the fact that he stopped to talk to a girl he enjoyed the company of. ?Good to see you again, Sakuya-san.? Ryosun chuckled slightly.

Sakuya grinned at him mischievously, ?Stopping by before going on another mission, are we?? Sakuya seemed to almost hum these words together rather than speak them, and Ryosun rubbed the back of his head in a nervous sort of manner.

?You caught me red handed, oh by the way I met this guy at my guild, I think he might be the one who keeps passing by the shop all the time.? Ryosun turned around to introduce Jason to the girl, however the man seemed to be nowhere to be found, ?You gotta be kidding me! He just ran off and left me here?! I'll bet he went to go do the mission by himself!?

Sakuya giggled to herself, ?Don't jump to conclusions so rashly~~? Sakuya once again seemed more like she was humming than speaking, or maybe that's just how it sounded to Ryosun, he always found himself entrance by her voice, ? Perhaps he's waiting for you at the train station, he's a very shy guy so it's not surprising he took off when I was in sight.?

Ryosun grinned widely, ?Talk about an impractical guy, with that kind of attitude he'll never get a girlfriend!? Ryosun laughed when a blush started to cross Sakuya's face, ?Were you thinking I was implying you were going to be his girlfriend?? Ryosun chided her, teasing her had always been one of his favorite pass times, even to this very day he continued to do it constantly every chance he got.

?N-no! Not at all!? Sakuya looked at Ryosun with a pout forming on her face, ?It's just that.. look here you..!? Ryosun howled with laughter as Sakuya became so flustered she couldn't even form coherent sentences anymore, ?Are you going to tease me all day? Or don't you have a mission to go on?? Sakuya playfully pouted at Ryosun, she couldn't get mad at him no matter how hard she tried.

?Yeah I should probably get going!? Ryosun chuckled, and assumed the quickest rout to the station would to be head through the alley and onto the next street over, ?Oh by the way, if I get any money from this particular mission, it'll go to helping your mom out, I know you've been worried sick about that.? Ryosun smirked, ?Also that guy's name is Jason Freeland if you ever feel like looking him up!? Ryosun took off, unaware that Sakuya had vaguely caught the last part of his statement, still stunned that Ryosun was serious about saving up money for her mother's condition.

A smile started to form over Sakuya's face, ?That guy, it almost feels like his purpose for being born is to be an inspiration.? Sakuya grinned a little as she went back to work, ?An inspiration to everyone around him that even through the hard times, there's always some kind of hope.? Sakuya's face then turned redder than a doorknob as she finally caught onto what the last part of his statement meant, ?Nevermind what I said about him! He's a complete idiot! I don't  plan on going on a date any time soon!?


----------



## Olivia (Jan 3, 2011)

*[Yui Kotegawa]*

Looking over at the guy she frowned. She could sense nervousness from him, she wondered if it was because of how they both just rushed up to him. She then smiled as she looked at him and walked towards him. 

"I think what she was trying to say is if you need any help on the mission. I don't think she was doubting your physical capabilities. So how about it. Why don't we help you out on that mission of yours, I mean we all need something to do and having a few people around wouldn't hurt right?"

She gave him a warm smile as she continued to try to feel out his emotions. Earlier he was nervous, but she couldn't hear how he was feeling right now.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 3, 2011)

Jason sat at the train station, he purchased two tickets, now he just needed that guy to show up. "It would be better if i went on my own." Jason thought to himself, but he looked down at his necklace. ".... Alfonz would tell me i shouldn't do things on my own. I should join up with others...." He sighed and sat back. "Damn it..." Whenever he thought about Alfonz it always made him wonder... Just who were his parents...? Alfonz was like a father to him, but... Really... Who were they? Why did they abandon him? He let out a sigh and held up his hand. 

"Bang." A miniature explosion came from the tip of his finger, looking much like a firework. He remembered fondly the first time he learned his explosive spell... Alfonz was so worried he would burn the house down. Jason chuckled a little bit at the memory. "Alfonz was always scared i would end up blowing up me or the house."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 3, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Jason sat at the train station, he purchased two tickets, now he just needed that guy to show up. "It would be better if i went on my own." Jason thought to himself, but he looked down at his necklace. ".... Alfonz would tell me i shouldn't do things on my own. I should join up with others...." He sighed and sat back. "Damn it..." Whenever he thought about Alfonz it always made him wonder... Just who were his parents...? Alfonz was like a father to him, but... Really... Who were they? Why did they abandon him? He let out a sigh and held up his hand.
> 
> "Bang." A miniature explosion came from the tip of his finger, looking much like a firework. He remembered fondly the first time he learned his explosive spell... Alfonz was so worried he would burn the house down. Jason chuckled a little bit at the memory. "Alfonz was always scared i would end up blowing up me or the house."


 

“_I'm sort of an idealist... I don't believe in cynicism.”_​ 
“Damn I hope I'm not too late!” Ryosun muttered to himself as he ran along, having broken through the alley and onto the street pretty easily. Jason had left him behind at the flower station, at the very least he could've simply told him he didn't want to see the girl and would go on ahead, although admittedly Ryosun didn't give him much choice in that department, but he had ample time to say no before they actually left. Ryosun sighed a little bit, and spotted the train station shortly after rambling to himself about being left behind.

Ryosun entered the station and saw that Jason was sitting at the station, just as Sakuya predicted that he would be, “That woman always seems to know how everyone is going to act.” Ryosun immediately skidded to a stop right beside the bench Jason was sitting at, “Don't scare me like that man, you almost made me think you had ran off and left me behind to do the mission on your own.” Ryosun pouted a little, “It's funny though, despite the fact that you never talk, Sakuya somehow knew you'd be waiting at the train station for me.” Ryosun put on a puzzled expression, “She always seems to know how everyone's going to act, it's like she can see the future or something.” Ryosun sighed exasperatedly, and then noticed that Jason had two train tickets, “You bought one for me? You didn't really have to you know, but thanks.”


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 3, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?_I'm sort of an idealist... I don't believe in cynicism.?_​
> ?Damn I hope I'm not too late!? Ryosun muttered to himself as he ran along, having broken through the alley and onto the street pretty easily. Jason had left him behind at the flower station, at the very least he could've simply told him he didn't want to see the girl and would go on ahead, although admittedly Ryosun didn't give him much choice in that department, but he had ample time to say no before they actually left. Ryosun sighed a little bit, and spotted the train station shortly after rambling to himself about being left behind.
> 
> Ryosun entered the station and saw that Jason was sitting at the station, just as Sakuya predicted that he would be, ?That woman always seems to know how everyone is going to act.? Ryosun immediately skidded to a stop right beside the bench Jason was sitting at, ?Don't scare me like that man, you almost made me think you had ran off and left me behind to do the mission on your own.? Ryosun pouted a little, ?It's funny though, despite the fact that you never talk, Sakuya somehow knew you'd be waiting at the train station for me.? Ryosun put on a puzzled expression, ?She always seems to know how everyone's going to act, it's like she can see the future or something.? Ryosun sighed exasperatedly, and then noticed that Jason had two train tickets, ?You bought one for me? You didn't really have to you know, but thanks.?



Jason handed Kotaro-sun his ticket and headed towards the train. "You talk a lot." Jason comments. Oh I'm back by the way? You guys miss me? I know you did, just tell me. It's cool, really. So, Jason manages to find his way onto the train, amazing for someone like him honestly. Oh wait! A new guy! Ryosun i believe his name is... Ryosun followed Jason to the train, though oddly, Ryosun looked more pathetic then Jason. How is this even possible!? I am truly astonished by such amazing turn of events. Jason is perhaps the cool one in this group. 

Jason plugged his ears and hummed a bit. But i shall not be ignored! HAHAHAHA! Foolish men, thinking they can ignore me. That's just silly, quit being silly.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 3, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Jason handed Kotaro-sun his ticket and headed towards the train. "You talk a lot." Jason comments. Oh I'm back by the way? You guys miss me? I know you did, just tell me. It's cool, really. So, Jason manages to find his way onto the train, amazing for someone like him honestly. Oh wait! A new guy! Ryosun i believe his name is... Ryosun followed Jason to the train, though oddly, Ryosun looked more pathetic then Jason. How is this even possible!? I am truly astonished by such amazing turn of events. Jason is perhaps the cool one in this group.
> 
> Jason plugged his ears and hummed a bit. But i shall not be ignored! HAHAHAHA! Foolish men, thinking they can ignore me. That's just silly, quit being silly.



“_People tell me I talk a lot... it's because I hate the quiet.”_

Ryosun took the ticket and blinked as Jason mentioned that he talked a lot, and he rubbed the back, “I get that.” Ryosun sighed a little, and walked towards the train as well. Once again that feeling seemed to come back over Ryosun, as though someone was watching him, and for a faint moment Ryosun thought he caught someone skittering away out of the corner of his eyes, “_Who is that?” _Ryosun thought to himself, “_It feels like someone's trying to narrate a story.” _Ryosun sighed again, and looked back at Jason, and for a moment he saw a look on Jason's face that told him perhaps he wasn't crazy, because it appeared as though Jason could also sense the person's presence, and then Jason all of a sudden plugged his ears which caused Ryosun to blink.

“I feel like I'm a part of someone else's story.” Ryosun blatantly commented out loud to no one except himself, maybe perhaps to get the attention of the person following them, or perhaps just because he needed to make himself feel comfortable, Ryosun didn't know for sure. “Damn he's so quiet.” Ryosun muttered under his breath, “I hate quietness, it reminds me of the time I spent trapped under the rubble.” Ryosun had spoke that last part in sort of a hushed whisper/mumble, because he really was not ready to tell anyone else about his past, although that might come back to bite him in the ass later.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 3, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?_People tell me I talk a lot... it's because I hate the quiet.?_
> 
> Ryosun took the ticket and blinked as Jason mentioned that he talked a lot, and he rubbed the back, ?I get that.? Ryosun sighed a little, and walked towards the train as well. Once again that feeling seemed to come back over Ryosun, as though someone was watching him, and for a faint moment Ryosun thought he caught someone skittering away out of the corner of his eyes, ?_Who is that?? _Ryosun thought to himself, ?_It feels like someone's trying to narrate a story.? _Ryosun sighed again, and looked back at Jason, and for a moment he saw a look on Jason's face that told him perhaps he wasn't crazy, because it appeared as though Jason could also sense the person's presence, and then Jason all of a sudden plugged his ears which caused Ryosun to blink.
> 
> ?I feel like I'm a part of someone else's story.? Ryosun blatantly commented out loud to no one except himself, maybe perhaps to get the attention of the person following them, or perhaps just because he needed to make himself feel comfortable, Ryosun didn't know for sure. ?Damn he's so quiet.? Ryosun muttered under his breath, ?I hate quietness, it reminds me of the time I spent trapped under the rubble.? Ryosun had spoke that last part in sort of a hushed whisper/mumble, because he really was not ready to tell anyone else about his past, although that might come back to bite him in the ass later.



The moron sensed something, a presence he couldn't quite understand. A voice from the heavens that was all around him. You walked into this story buddy! You get what you get, now then, what was i going on about... something about a moron, who wasn't Jason for once... Impressive! 

Jason just sighed and found a seat on the train. He hoped this ride would be done with soon, he just wanted to get to the forest and finish this mission. He needed the money, He was flat broke now... if he couldn't pay the rent.... "I'll be homeless." Jason mumbles to himself and leans back into the cushioned seat.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 3, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> The moron sensed something, a presence he couldn't quite understand. A voice from the heavens that was all around him. You walked into this story buddy! You get what you get, now then, what was i going on about... something about a moron, who wasn't Jason for once... Impressive!
> 
> Jason just sighed and found a seat on the train. He hoped this ride would be done with soon, he just wanted to get to the forest and finish this mission. He needed the money, He was flat broke now... if he couldn't pay the rent.... "I'll be homeless." Jason mumbles to himself and leans back into the cushioned seat.



?_For once I can't think of a serene quote to fit the moment.?_

?In that case you take the money you need for your rent.? Ryosun chirped happily as he came to sit in the seat across from Jason, Ryosun figured with the rent payment and other things needed for jewels, it would take a while to save up 4,000,000, especially with the obvious fact that he would probably be splitting money by asking around for random partners. Ryosun sighed a little bit, leaning back into the seat of the train, and he closed his eyes. Ryosun had a penchant for taking naps at the worst possible times, however this time he was merely just resting. Ryosun didn't like it for to be quiet, but the noise from the train would be able to keep him from falling asleep so he would relive that moment again.

?Mom.. if you were alive right now.. I wonder what you would think about..? Ryosun sighed a little bit, ?You always did hate mages.. ever since dad became obsessed with his own magic.. and went crazy..? Ryosun didn't realize that he just said those things out loud, and soon after that the train started up and slowly began to move, the noise waking him from his delirious state, ?Oh, looks like the train's finally taken off, good now hopefully we can smash some bugs soon!?


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 3, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?_For once I can't think of a serene quote to fit the moment.?_
> 
> ?In that case you take the money you need for your rent.? Ryosun chirped happily as he came to sit in the seat across from Jason, Ryosun figured with the rent payment and other things needed for jewels, it would take a while to save up 4,000,000, especially with the obvious fact that he would probably be splitting money by asking around for random partners. Ryosun sighed a little bit, leaning back into the seat of the train, and he closed his eyes. Ryosun had a penchant for taking naps at the worst possible times, however this time he was merely just resting. Ryosun didn't like it for to be quiet, but the noise from the train would be able to keep him from falling asleep so he would relive that moment again.
> 
> ?Mom.. if you were alive right now.. I wonder what you would think about..? Ryosun sighed a little bit, ?You always did hate mages.. ever since dad became obsessed with his own magic.. and went crazy..? Ryosun didn't realize that he just said those things out loud, and soon after that the train started up and slowly began to move, the noise waking him from his delirious state, ?Oh, looks like the train's finally taken off, good now hopefully we can smash some bugs soon!?



Jason had heard the words Kotaru-sun had said, but he chose to pretend he didn't. Kotaru probably didn't want anyone to hear them. "We should be there soon." Jason comments, Looking out the window. Still he wondered... What was it like to have parents? To have a mother and a father... He knew his master, but was that what it was like to have a family? Or was that just how his master was... Things he did not know... Things he may never know.

He continued to look out the window. Silence is where he found himself at peace honestly. He felt that, when he was quiet, no one could judge him. He loved the quiet. It felt calming, relaxing... It felt.. like home.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 4, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Jason had heard the words Kotaru-sun had said, but he chose to pretend he didn't. Kotaru probably didn't want anyone to hear them. "We should be there soon." Jason comments, Looking out the window. Still he wondered... What was it like to have parents? To have a mother and a father... He knew his master, but was that what it was like to have a family? Or was that just how his master was... Things he did not know... Things he may never know.
> 
> He continued to look out the window. Silence is where he found himself at peace honestly. He felt that, when he was quiet, no one could judge him. He loved the quiet. It felt calming, relaxing... It felt.. like home.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]gIuotFZnBtk[/YOUTUBE]

Jason nodded when Kotaro finished his story. "It is only when we retreat into the quiet storm of our thoughts, that we truly see the color of our soul." He had heard those words from his master... "It's a phrase my master spoke to me. To retreat into the quiet, is to look within yourself. What you find is who you are. At least, that's what i think he meant." He let out a sigh. "I never knew my mother or my father. I never once experienced what it was like to truly know someone." 

"Whoever they were... They didn't even want me. They left me at the door of my masters house.. There was only a note. "Jason Freeland." That was all. My master believed this to be my name. He took me in, raised me till i could walk and began to teach me the ways of magic." He looked out the window. "I remember, he always looked sad. The master had a son, but he always seemed to disappear. Then, one day... He vanished for good... Never came back... 

I think to myself, maybe.. Maybe he only took me in to fill that void? Maybe my master was just lonely... like i was... He ran a school for mages. So, i never was singled out much. I was taught like any other, the only difference was i lived with him. But i feel we were close. He even gave me this necklace... Told me only a mage stronger then himself could reveal it's secret." Jason smirked a little bit. "I never knew my father... He never really got to know his son... Two of a kind i suppose." Jason just watched the buildings and trees move past. 

"I don't know if it helps.." He sighed.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 4, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Jason nodded when Kotaro finished his story. "It is only when we retreat into the quiet storm of our thoughts, that we truly see the color of our soul." He had heard those words from his master... "It's a phrase my master spoke to me. To retreat into the quiet, is to look within yourself. What you find is who you are. At least, that's what i think he meant." He let out a sigh. "I never knew my mother or my father. I never once experienced what it was like to truly know someone."
> 
> "Whoever they were... They didn't even want me. They left me at the door of my masters house.. There was only a note. "Jason Freeland." That was all. My master believed this to be my name. He took me in, raised me till i could walk and began to teach me the ways of magic." He looked out the window. "I remember, he always looked sad. The master had a son, but he always seemed to disappear. Then, one day... He vanished for good... Never came back...
> 
> ...



?_Do I know the answer to life? Yes, the answer is 42.?_​ 
Ryosun listened as Jason began to tell of his own past, how he been abandoned by his parents, and how they left him at his master's house. Ryosun found it funny that he never really referred to Kouen as master and more of just his formal name, but in the way the man had in fact been his master, the one who taught him how to control his magic and use it for a purpose instead of just blindly going through it all on his own. Ryosun thanked the man for a lot of things, but it occurred to him that he never did verbally thank Kouen for teaching him how to hone his magic skills, although in the end the fact that the one last act he did before he left was to clean the entire house, that probably meant more than words could ever muster. As Ryosun continued to listen to Jason's tale, he immediately noticed something that captivated his interest.

The moment that Jason mentioned that one day his master's son disappeared forever, he immediately noticed a sort of vibrating field of magic, and when trying to trace the whereabouts of the faint magic, he came straight back to the necklace that Jason was wearing. Could the necklace be responding to Jason's tale about the master himself? Perhaps something was inside of it, a mysterious power or maybe a person? Ryosun continued to keep his interest on the necklace as subtle as possible while listening to Jason's tale, however when Jason mentioned that his Master said only a mage stronger than himself could unlock the necklace's secret, those words had been all Ryosun needed to solidify his reasoning, something was inside that necklace. Ryosun decided against telling Jason his theory namely because he didn't think it would be necessary, Jason would find out for himself what lied inside the necklace once he became strong enough.

?When I had still been trying to get over the fact that my mother was killed, I used to ask my master all the time if there was a meaning to life, an answer to it's purpose so to speak.? Ryosun grinned, ?He used to tease me all the time by saying ?The answer is 42.?? Ryosun laughed, ?I used to always find it funny, eventually he told me something else though, ?If you can live for another day, you've already found the answer.? Ryosun tilted his head, ?I never understood what he meant by that, but I suppose one day I will figure it out.?


------------------------------------

?_When I think about my life up til now.. I have no regrets.?_​ 
Vincent had been astoundingly surprised, most of their ride to the location had been in complete silence, with hardly him or Vai saying a word to each other, although this may have been because Vincent felt the need to concentrate more on actually driving than teasing the person beside him. While Vincent could be a hearty multitasker when he felt like it, driving and talking to another person had not been one of his strong suits. Vincent frowned a little bit when a mysterious thought came to him, for once he thought he should feel guilty about the previous crimes he committed in his life, however that thought was shaken off without a moment's hesitation. Vincent continued to drive the wagon down the forest path, before suddenly being caught off guard by a sneeze from left field, and he barely had just enough time to cover his own mouth, mostly out of habit than manners.

?Damn, looks like someone is talking about me somewhere.? Vincent muttered to himself, and then narrowed his eyes a little bit as the forest started to clear way, and before long a small village started to come into view, ?It appears as though we've nearly reached our destination, I look forward to smashing some skulls in.? Vincent looked at the orb beside him, an orb that he carried around with him all the time, for if he didn't things could get ugly when he used his magic. Vincent dared not speak about what his magic used to do before he had the orb made, however he did give it the affection nickname Orb of Darkness. Vincent grinned evilly at the thought, he had his own plans that would come to fruition eventually.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 4, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?_Do I know the answer to life? Yes, the answer is 42.?_
> 
> Ryosun listened as Jason began to tell of his own past, how he been abandoned by his parents, and how they left him at his master's house. Ryosun found it funny that he never really referred to Kouen as master and more of just his formal name, but in the way the man had in fact been his master, the one who taught him how to control his magic and use it for a purpose instead of just blindly going through it all on his own. Ryosun thanked the man for a lot of things, but it occurred to him that he never did verbally thank Kouen for teaching him how to hone his magic skills, although in the end the fact that the one last act he did before he left was to clean the entire house, that probably meant more than words could ever muster. As Ryosun continued to listen to Jason's tale, he immediately noticed something that captivated his interest.
> 
> ...



"The meaning of life is to live life." Jason muttered to himself. He had spent time contemplating the meaning of life, what it was all about. He shrugged, the train had begun to slow and that meant it would stop soon. They had neared their destination, a hop skip and a jump and they'd be there. "It would be best to prepare yourself now, We'll be meeting with the client shortly." Jason stood up, there was a faint flicker in the red jewel. "I'll figure you out..." He thought to himself. "I'll figure out the secret you hide jewel."



> ------------------------------------
> 
> ?_When I think about my life up til now.. I have no regrets.?_
> 
> ...



"About damn time." Vai spoke out in relief. "I was getting tired of your constant yammering about this and that." Giving a bit of a stretch, he looked over at Vincent. "Get out of the cart, I'll drive the rest of the way into town, you follow behind me. When i get in, I'll set up the smoke screen and you take out the guys inside the bank." Though, He would never admit it. He never planned on letting Vai take on all the guys in the bank. No, he was going to use his smoke orb to level the place with Vincent inside. Maybe he would get lucky and just crush all of them.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 4, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "The meaning of life is to live life." Jason muttered to himself. He had spent time contemplating the meaning of life, what it was all about. He shrugged, the train had begun to slow and that meant it would stop soon. They had neared their destination, a hop skip and a jump and they'd be there. "It would be best to prepare yourself now, We'll be meeting with the client shortly." Jason stood up, there was a faint flicker in the red jewel. "I'll figure you out..." He thought to himself. "I'll figure out the secret you hide jewel."



?_When you start to believe.. that's when you spread your wings.?_​ 
Ryosun noticed that their destination seemed to be closing in the moment that Jason brought it up, Ryosun smirked a little bit and stretched out, ?Alright! I feel refreshed and ready for action.? Ryosun decided to play up his competitive nature a little bit, ?I'm gonna squash so many bugs there probably won't be any left!? Ryosun smirked to himself at the thought, completely unaware that Jason actually had a competitive side for his own, since he hadn't considered the moment back at the guild to be anything more than logical self defense. Ryosun punched his fists together, and somehow oddly felt that this moment was more of the author's way of shouting out to another character, however he immediately shook off the feeling of breaking the fourth wall.




> "About damn time." Vai spoke out in relief. "I was getting tired of your constant yammering about this and that." Giving a bit of a stretch, he looked over at Vincent. "Get out of the cart, I'll drive the rest of the way into town, you follow behind me. When i get in, I'll set up the smoke screen and you take out the guys inside the bank." Though, He would never admit it. He never planned on letting Vai take on all the guys in the bank. No, he was going to use his smoke orb to level the place with Vincent inside. Maybe he would get lucky and just crush all of them.


?_Something goes bump in the night.?_​ 
?Suit yourself then.? Vincent stopped the wagon and unplugged the CE plug from his wrist, acting as if he didn't have a clue in the world as to what Vai might be planning inside that thick head of his. Vincent hopped out of the wagon, allowing Vai to take over the driver seat at his own leisure, and secretly grinned at his own ability to pickpocket people without them realizing it. Vincent held up the lighter that Vai had been carrying earlier, flicked the switch, lit a cigarette he pulled out of his pack, and then placed the lighter back into his pocket, Vai was sure to give him a load of shit for that stunt later, but Vincent just didn't care at the moment.

Vincent slowly started walking ahead of the wagon, knowing it wouldn't take Vai long in order for him to get the wagon off the ground and moving at a brisk pace. Since the town wasn't very far away at all, Vincent wouldn't need to worry too much about rushing this, because by the time Vai got to the town and had his smoke screen all set up, Vincent would already be lurking his way inside in order to get to take out the building from within. After all, Vincent had a knack for being able to arrive at places without anyone realizing his presence if he so pleased, and this just happened to be one of those times where such an ability became useful.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 4, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?_When you start to believe.. that's when you spread your wings.?_​
> Ryosun noticed that their destination seemed to be closing in the moment that Jason brought it up, Ryosun smirked a little bit and stretched out, ?Alright! I feel refreshed and ready for action.? Ryosun decided to play up his competitive nature a little bit, ?I'm gonna squash so many bugs there probably won't be any left!? Ryosun smirked to himself at the thought, completely unaware that Jason actually had a competitive side for his own, since he hadn't considered the moment back at the guild to be anything more than logical self defense. Ryosun punched his fists together, and somehow oddly felt that this moment was more of the author's way of shouting out to another character, however he immediately shook off the feeling of breaking the fourth wall.



"I hope you can keep up with me then." Jason exited the train and headed out into the town, there was a small smirk on his face. He would kill more bugs then Kotaro-sun, and if he couldn't, he'd take out that cocoon! "Since the client is the town, i suppose we should go see the mayor." He rubbed his chin a bit, whoever was following them was gone... for now at least. He had hoped that would be the last they sensed of him. 




> ?_Something goes bump in the night.?_​
> ?Suit yourself then.? Vincent stopped the wagon and unplugged the CE plug from his wrist, acting as if he didn't have a clue in the world as to what Vai might be planning inside that thick head of his. Vincent hopped out of the wagon, allowing Vai to take over the driver seat at his own leisure, and secretly grinned at his own ability to pickpocket people without them realizing it. Vincent held up the lighter that Vai had been carrying earlier, flicked the switch, lit a cigarette he pulled out of his pack, and then placed the lighter back into his pocket, Vai was sure to give him a load of shit for that stunt later, but Vincent just didn't care at the moment.
> 
> Vincent slowly started walking ahead of the wagon, knowing it wouldn't take Vai long in order for him to get the wagon off the ground and moving at a brisk pace. Since the town wasn't very far away at all, Vincent wouldn't need to worry too much about rushing this, because by the time Vai got to the town and had his smoke screen all set up, Vincent would already be lurking his way inside in order to get to take out the building from within. After all, Vincent had a knack for being able to arrive at places without anyone realizing his presence if he so pleased, and this just happened to be one of those times where such an ability became useful.



Vai put the CE plug around his wrist. "A pickpocket knows when he's being picked." He comments, looking forward at Vincent as he walks away smugly. "I'll get you back 100 fold for that." Vai started the cart and was on his way towards the city. Hopefully Vincent would remember the plan to a T, that would make killing him so much easier.


----------



## Laix (Jan 4, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> *[Yui Kotegawa]*
> 
> Looking over at the guy she frowned. She could sense nervousness from him, she wondered if it was because of how they both just rushed up to him. She then smiled as she looked at him and walked towards him.
> 
> ...



*Luna*

Luna smiled with Yui. *'Yeah. We'll make great companions. I wasn't doubting your abilities at all ... actually, you seem pretty unique.' *She beamed, walking around the group in circles in excitement. *'Plus, don't even, for a second, doubt my abilities, or Yui's. Just because we are girls doesn't mean we're weak.'*

Luna was excited she may have some new companions. She hadn't really found anyone that she really clicked with, and these guys seemed just perfect. They all had contrasting personalities, yet Luna could feel like they would make at least decent teammates, if not friends.

*'Well, what do ya' say?'*


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 4, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "I hope you can keep up with me then." Jason exited the train and headed out into the town, there was a small smirk on his face. He would kill more bugs then Kotaro-sun, and if he couldn't, he'd take out that cocoon! "Since the client is the town, i suppose we should go see the mayor." He rubbed his chin a bit, whoever was following them was gone... for now at least. He had hoped that would be the last they sensed of him.



?_Competition is just human nature.?_​ 
?Keep up with you?? Ryosun grinned a little as he followed Jason off the train, ?Where did this sudden energy spurt come from? You're usually the quiet one.? Ryosun looked around, looking for the office building in which the mayor might be staying, ?You see any particular building nearby that the mayor might be in?? Ryosun also took notice of the fact that the person following them seemed to have disappeared, however he had an odd feeling that wouldn't last for a particularly long time.



> Vai put the CE plug around his wrist. "A pickpocket knows when he's being picked." He comments, looking forward at Vincent as he walks away smugly. "I'll get you back 100 fold for that." Vai started the cart and was on his way towards the city. Hopefully Vincent would remember the plan to a T, that would make killing him so much easier.



?_I consider myself a master planner.. even if I'm really not.?_​ 
?AND THEY'RE OFF!? Vincent howled with a smirk on his face as the wagon passed him by. Vincent remembered the plan perfectly, however he had a couple of tricks of his own up his sleeve, for example he would use the smokescreen as cover so that Vai wouldn't know at exactly which particular time he entered the building, because Vincent didn't trust him not to try and make the building come crashing down on top of him. Vincent took off in a sprint after the wagon, running at a comfortable pace even though the wagon had gotten pretty far ahead of him, it wasn't so far ahead that he couldn't arrive just as the smokescreen got placed up. Vincent took a whiff of the cigarette, and puffed out the smoke, a smirk forming on his face, ?Hello boys and girls, it's time for this bank to turn into a grinder.?


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 4, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?_Competition is just human nature.?_​
> ?Keep up with you?? Ryosun grinned a little as he followed Jason off the train, ?Where did this sudden energy spurt come from? You're usually the quiet one.? Ryosun looked around, looking for the office building in which the mayor might be staying, ?You see any particular building nearby that the mayor might be in?? Ryosun also took notice of the fact that the person following them seemed to have disappeared, however he had an odd feeling that wouldn't last for a particularly long time.



Jason looked around and noted a rather small, older gentleman standing in front of a building. He had a large top hat on and a little name-tag that simply said. "Mayor." Jason blinked a bit and pointed to him. "I think that's him." He comments.  "Oh hello fine gents!" The mayor waves as he notes the two boys walking towards him. "Got a bit of an airy-fairy 'ere have we?" He comments, looking over Kotaro. Though both boys just looked at him oddly. "Oh don't worry bout it! It's just a joke lads!" 

"See, things been goin all to pot lately, ya understand? Can't get to the forest. forest is where we get our supplies, most stuff from there ya know? Animal hides, wood, food and such! Can't be arsed given you all the details though, bit too much if you know what i mean!" He laughed a bit. "Well boys! Forests that' way, get on with it!" 



> ?_I consider myself a master planner.. even if I'm really not.?_​
> ?AND THEY'RE OFF!? Vincent howled with a smirk on his face as the wagon passed him by. Vincent remembered the plan perfectly, however he had a couple of tricks of his own up his sleeve, for example he would use the smokescreen as cover so that Vai wouldn't know at exactly which particular time he entered the building, because Vincent didn't trust him not to try and make the building come crashing down on top of him. Vincent took off in a sprint after the wagon, running at a comfortable pace even though the wagon had gotten pretty far ahead of him, it wasn't so far ahead that he couldn't arrive just as the smokescreen got placed up. Vincent took a whiff of the cigarette, and puffed out the smoke, a smirk forming on his face, ?Hello boys and girls, it's time for this bank to turn into a grinder.?



"Smoke make bridge." Smoke begins to pour out of Vai's body, forming a simple flat road in front of him, the road slowly begins to lift up and form and arch over the town. Vai's cart follows the smokey path and comes to a stop once he is over the bank. "Smoke make cover." He takes a deep breath and releases a massive amount of smoke, resembling fog more then anything. The smoke floats down and covers the area around the bank. "Hurry up, we haven't got all day." The bridge slowly begins to descend and Vai steps off to the ground. Taking a puff of his cig, he adds a bit more smoke to the cover.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 4, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Jason looked around and noted a rather small, older gentleman standing in front of a building. He had a large top hat on and a little name-tag that simply said. "Mayor." Jason blinked a bit and pointed to him. "I think that's him." He comments.  "Oh hello fine gents!" The mayor waves as he notes the two boys walking towards him. "Got a bit of an airy-fairy 'ere have we?" He comments, looking over Kotaro. Though both boys just looked at him oddly. "Oh don't worry bout it! It's just a joke lads!"
> 
> "See, things been goin all to pot lately, ya understand? Can't get to the forest. forest is where we get our supplies, most stuff from there ya know? Animal hides, wood, food and such! Can't be arsed given you all the details though, bit too much if you know what i mean!" He laughed a bit. "Well boys! Forests that' way, get on with it!"



?_Let's play a game.. it's called Butt Monkey!?_​ 
?Oh you don't need to worry about that.? Ryosun grinned with a smug look on his face, ?Me and my friend here are very enthusiastic so you won't need to tell us twice.? Ryosun takes off in a sprint towards the forest directly after saying, ?I got a head start, alright!? Ryosun smirked feeling oddly more confident in himself than usual today. Ryosun soon reached the outskirts of the town, arriving directly at the forest, and already he could see what looked to be silhouettes of bugs skittering across the area, ?Oh man this is gonna be my best day ever!?



> "Smoke make bridge." Smoke begins to pour out of Vai's body, forming a simple flat road in front of him, the road slowly begins to lift up and form and arch over the town. Vai's cart follows the smokey path and comes to a stop once he is over the bank. "Smoke make cover." He takes a deep breath and releases a massive amount of smoke, resembling fog more then anything. The smoke floats down and covers the area around the bank. "Hurry up, we haven't got all day." The bridge slowly begins to descend and Vai steps off to the ground. Taking a puff of his cig, he adds a bit more smoke to the cover.



?_A picture is worth a thousand words.?_​ 
?Oh how cute, thanks for the free trip!? Vincent grins as he starts to run over the smoke bridge, still trailing a decent way behind the wagon, however Vincent suddenly increased his speed as the bridge started to lower. Vincent could see the smoke cover already making it's rounds, and immediately heads directly into it. Vincent looks around while still running, and while a couple of shots are fired off at him, they miss because the gun ex-quipping mage just can't seem to see exactly where his location is, only being able to vaguely make out a silhouette. Vincent rolls inside the bank, holds up his orb, and immediately goes to work on his part of the job.

?Night Shroud? Vincent calls out, and immediately a shroud of darkness begins to seep out of the orb, going straight through the interior of the building, and dimming the senses of anyone who happens to be stupid enough to be caught in it. Vincent can hear shouts in the background, hollering from people asking exactly what is going on, trying to get their communication system back in order, ?Oh don't worry about that boys, I'll give you something even better to talk about. Gargoyle Slicer!? A magical seal forms in front of the orb, and suddenly a massive blast of dark slicing energy in the form of a Gargoyle Claw slams into a whole pack of enemies that are nearby. Vincent runs through the downed enemies, the shroud still going, and before long comes across a gunman that just happens to be standing at a nearby window, looking around for the culprits who invaded their hideout.

?Oh how joyous, he wasn't exactly in a very tough hiding spot.? Vincent whispered to himself, and held up the orb once more, ?Banshee Cry.? A burst of darkness comes towards the orb, traveling directly to the right of the gunman, before giving off a loud wailing sound which causes the gunman to immediately start firing off in the direction of the noise, ?Not particularly smart, are we.? Vincent calls from behind the gunman, ?Unholy Blast.? The orb shoots out a blast of dark energy which slams into the gunman, knocking him away from the window, and causing him to drop his gun, ?Oh come now, it wouldn't be interesting if the fun was over that fast.?


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 4, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?_Let's play a game.. it's called Butt Monkey!?_​
> ?Oh you don't need to worry about that.? Ryosun grinned with a smug look on his face, ?Me and my friend here are very enthusiastic so you won't need to tell us twice.? Ryosun takes off in a sprint towards the forest directly after saying, ?I got a head start, alright!? Ryosun smirked feeling oddly more confident in himself than usual today. Ryosun soon reached the outskirts of the town, arriving directly at the forest, and already he could see what looked to be silhouettes of bugs skittering across the area, ?Oh man this is gonna be my best day ever!?



"Hi, I'm Jason." Jason waves as Ryosun arrives in the forest. "You took a while getting here." He comments before hopping off the rock he was sitting on. "How... Wait..... What?!" Ryosun looked confused, it was understandable. His mind can not comprehend the magic of plot, or math. But let's save that for later, Hey guys I'm back!  Hehehe, they can't hear me, they are too busy being silly. 

"We should see who can kill the most bugs." Jason held up his palm and faced it towards the woods. A massive ball of flame formed and was condensed into something the size of a marble, then shot off towards the bugs. "Nova." BOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!! The explosion rips through a few of the trees, burning a few others and incinerating twelve of the bugs. "I'm in the lead." 



?_A picture is worth a thousand words.?_​ 
?Oh how cute, thanks for the free trip!? Vincent grins as he starts to run over the smoke bridge, still trailing a decent way behind the wagon, however Vincent suddenly increased his speed as the bridge started to lower. Vincent could see the smoke cover already making it's rounds, and immediately heads directly into it. Vincent looks around while still running, and while a couple of shots are fired off at him, they miss because the gun ex-quipping mage just can't seem to see exactly where his location is, only being able to vaguely make out a silhouette. Vincent rolls inside the bank, holds up his orb, and immediately goes to work on his part of the job.

?Night Shroud? Vincent calls out, and immediately a shroud of darkness begins to seep out of the orb, going straight through the interior of the building, and dimming the senses of anyone who happens to be stupid enough to be caught in it. Vincent can hear shouts in the background, hollering from people asking exactly what is going on, trying to get their communication system back in order, ?Oh don't worry about that boys, I'll give you something even better to talk about. Gargoyle Slicer!? A magical seal forms in front of the orb, and suddenly a massive blast of dark slicing energy in the form of a Gargoyle Claw slams into a whole pack of enemies that are nearby. Vincent runs through the downed enemies, the shroud still going, and before long comes across a gunman that just happens to be standing at a nearby window, looking around for the culprits who invaded their hideout.

?Oh how joyous, he wasn't exactly in a very tough hiding spot.? Vincent whispered to himself, and held up the orb once more, ?Banshee Cry.? A burst of darkness comes towards the orb, traveling directly to the right of the gunman, before giving off a loud wailing sound which causes the gunman to immediately start firing off in the direction of the noise, ?Not particularly smart, are we.? Vincent calls from behind the gunman, ?Unholy Blast.? The orb shoots out a blast of dark energy which slams into the gunman, knocking him away from the window, and causing him to drop his gun, ?Oh come now, it wouldn't be interesting if the fun was over that fast.?[/quote]

"I wonder if he is done in there." Vai remarks sarcastically. He knew Vincent was done, but didn't care. He began to morph all the smoke around him into a ball, condensing it as thick and heavy as possible. "Smoke make Orb." The orb began to grow till it was taller than Vai himself. "Smoke make fist." More smoke covered his fist to form a large glove. "ORA!" With a song punch, he sent the massive orb of smoke flying into the bank, destroying the supports and causing it to collapse in on itself. "Boy, i sure hope no one was hurt." He says, even more sarcastically.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 4, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Hi, I'm Jason." Jason waves as Ryosun arrives in the forest. "You took a while getting here." He comments before hopping off the rock he was sitting on. "How... Wait..... What?!" Ryosun looked confused, it was understandable. His mind can not comprehend the magic of plot, or math. But let's save that for later, Hey guys I'm back!  Hehehe, they can't hear me, they are too busy being silly.
> 
> "We should see who can kill the most bugs." Jason held up his palm and faced it towards the woods. A massive ball of flame formed and was condensed into something the size of a marble, then shot off towards the bugs. "Nova." BOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!! The explosion rips through a few of the trees, burning a few others and incinerating twelve of the bugs. "I'm in the lead."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 5, 2011)

> "Aww he thinks he's people." Jason's hands flew out, two large balls of fire slowly condescend into two marble sized balls. Then two more and two more. "Nova." The four balls fly off in separate directions and begin to explode one after another. "Honestly, you are making this a little too easy." He rushes forward and throws a punch into a bug. "Burst combo!" His fist explodes on contact, he turns and kicks another bug, his leg exploding as it hits. He continues this trend, ripping through four, five, six, seven bugs before he lands a final hit. "Heavy Burst." On the eighth bug, multiple explosions ring out and tear it to shreds. "Let's see... that makes, 12, 24... 48." He nods. "You think you can keep up?"


 
?Huh, you saying something? I was busy freezing up this big round thing.? Ryosun had his palm out, and slowly yet surely, a gigantic round cocoon looking substance taller than the trees had begun freezing from the ground upward, Ryosun barely froze it even a quarter of the way, and then walked up to it, and struck with his Match Trigger, causing the cocoon to catch on fire, ?That should be good enough, the rest of the cocoon should burn away on-? Ryosun's words were cut off by the flames reaching the top of the ice, disappearing and the cocoon being relative unharmed with almost not even a single smolder on it, ?You're telling me... we have to blow this thing up from the inside out..?? Ryosun gulped a little bit, feeling slightly uneasy about going into the "nest" of a gigantic bug to blow the cocoon up, ?What kinda bug is this anyway?! I've never heard of a bug resistant to fire.? 



> "Oh i would never dream of killing you." Vai lights up a new cigarette. "Lemmings tend to kill themselves." The smoke he exhales slowly floats down to the gum mage on the ground. "You are too cruel." Vai comments, the smoke entering the gun mage's mouth. "Smoke make... Orb." SPLAT! Blood flies out of the gun mages mouth. "There. Now he's dead, much nicer then to keep putting him through such torture. We're not animals Vincent."


 
?Hah! You're calling me an animal?? Vincent grinned a little insanely, ?I am an animal, far more than you can ever imagine, but your mercy killing is still admirable.? Vincent grabbed the man, and threw him into the back of the wagon, ?There, now none of us will have to ride with him, unless you're into that kinda thing.? Vincent smirked, and hopped onto the passenger side of the wagon, ?By the way, I did the majority of the work inside getting to him, you just blew up a building, so I call shotgun this time around, you can drive back.? Vincent chuckled, and continued smoking on his own cigarette, he enjoyed teasing the hell out of Vai sometimes.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 5, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?Huh, you saying something? I was busy freezing up this big round thing.? Ryosun had his palm out, and slowly yet surely, a gigantic round cocoon looking substance taller than the trees had begun freezing from the ground upward, Ryosun barely froze it even a quarter of the way, and then walked up to it, and struck with his Match Trigger, causing the cocoon to catch on fire, ?That should be good enough, the rest of the cocoon should burn away on-? Ryosun's words were cut off by the flames reaching the top of the ice, disappearing and the cocoon being relative unharmed with almost not even a single smolder on it, ?You're telling me... we have to blow this thing up from the inside out..?? Ryosun gulped a little bit, feeling slightly uneasy about going into the "nest" of a gigantic bug to blow the cocoon up, ?What kinda bug is this anyway?! I've never heard of a bug resistant to fire.?



"Then, We'll have to find a way inside." Jason clenched his fist tightly. "I would move if i were you, I've never combined Nova and Meteor before." A magical seal formed on the ground around Jason, fire flew out and surrounded him, the flame grew in intensity and began to swirl all around, slowly taking the form of an orb. It grew and grew, Jason vanished, yet the fire grew higher and wider. Then as it stabilized, the orb began to take shape. The fires shrunk and compacted into a baseball sized orb. The orb found itself home around Jason's right fist. 

"Here we go..." Jason rushed forward, the power of Nova but the delivery method of Meteor. All of the explosive power would be released forward, into the cocoon. "METEOR!" Jason threw his fist forward, It connected with the cocoon and formed a large fiery explosive blast. The flames shot in all directions, climbing the cocoon and scorching the ground. They also flew back and began to burn Jason's arm. He grit his teeth in pain and kept pushing forward, opening a hole small enough for him to fall into... "WAH!" Jason fell down inside the cocoon, but he was not prepared for what he saw. 




> ?Hah! You're calling me an animal?? Vincent grinned a little insanely, ?I am an animal, far more than you can ever imagine, but your mercy killing is still admirable.? Vincent grabbed the man, and threw him into the back of the wagon, ?There, now none of us will have to ride with him, unless you're into that kinda thing.? Vincent smirked, and hopped onto the passenger side of the wagon, ?By the way, I did the majority of the work inside getting to him, you just blew up a building, so I call shotgun this time around, you can drive back.? Vincent chuckled, and continued smoking on his own cigarette, he enjoyed teasing the hell out of Vai sometimes.



"You can drive back yourself." Vai turned and began to walk off towards town. "I'll go visit the banks manager. He's the one whose supposed to give us the money." He let out a puff of smoke, creating the image of a hand giving Vincent the finger. "Asshole." He muttered under his breath.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 5, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Then, We'll have to find a way inside." Jason clenched his fist tightly. "I would move if i were you, I've never combined Nova and Meteor before." A magical seal formed on the ground around Jason, fire flew out and surrounded him, the flame grew in intensity and began to swirl all around, slowly taking the form of an orb. It grew and grew, Jason vanished, yet the fire grew higher and wider. Then as it stabilized, the orb began to take shape. The fires shrunk and compacted into a baseball sized orb. The orb found itself home around Jason's right fist.
> 
> "Here we go..." Jason rushed forward, the power of Nova but the delivery method of Meteor. All of the explosive power would be released forward, into the cocoon. "METEOR!" Jason threw his fist forward, It connected with the cocoon and formed a large fiery explosive blast. The flames shot in all directions, climbing the cocoon and scorching the ground. They also flew back and began to burn Jason's arm. He grit his teeth in pain and kept pushing forward, opening a hole small enough for him to fall into... "WAH!" Jason fell down inside the cocoon, but he was not prepared for what he saw.


 
Ryosun stood back as Jason commanded him too, and watched as Jason began to work on combining his two techniques Nova and Meteor. Jason's magic always fascinated him, and kinda made him feel bad about his own magic at the same time. Ryosun got ice which could catch on fire or occasionally explode if he pounded it hard enough, while Jason could simply make explosions from his own body whenever the hell he felt like it. Ryosun pouted a little bit, he always managed to find something about someone that he envied no matter how hard he tried not to, and Jason proved to be no exception to that rule. As Jason attempted to push through the cocoon, Ryosun noticed that the fire appeared to be burning Jason's arms as well, however before he could say anything Jason managed to push through the cocoon.

“Oi! Wait up!" Ryosun complained, running straight towards the hole that had been opened up, unfortunately for the ice mage he forgot to watch his first step, and tumbled into the Cocoon nearly landing on top of Jason. Ryosun rubbed the back of his head a little bit, “Ow that really hurt.” Ryosun took a look at Jason, noticed the astonished look on his face, turned towards the direction he appeared to be looking in, and his eyes nearly went wide with awe. 



> "You can drive back yourself." Vai turned and began to walk off towards town. "I'll go visit the banks manager. He's the one whose supposed to give us the money." He let out a puff of smoke, creating the image of a hand giving Vincent the finger. "Asshole." He muttered under his breath.


 
“Tch, you go on ahead and do that.” Vincent moved over to the driver seat, grabbing the CE Plug and snapping the cord directly into the controller he placed on his wrist, “As for me, I've got some business of my own to take care of before returning to the guild.” Vincent smirked a little bit as the wagon revved itself up, “By the way, if you do keep some of the money for yourself, you better plan on giving me a decent chunk of it to keep my mouth shut about the fact that you killed this guy while in a legal guild.” Vincent laughed a little bit, “Ah I'm just kidding, I'd never turn you in, you're far too interesting for that.” With those words, the wagon took off back in direction they had come from.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 5, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Ryosun stood back as Jason commanded him too, and watched as Jason began to work on combining his two techniques Nova and Meteor. Jason's magic always fascinated him, and kinda made him feel bad about his own magic at the same time. Ryosun got ice which could catch on fire or occasionally explode if he pounded it hard enough, while Jason could simply make explosions from his own body whenever the hell he felt like it. Ryosun pouted a little bit, he always managed to find something about someone that he envied no matter how hard he tried not to, and Jason proved to be no exception to that rule. As Jason attempted to push through the cocoon, Ryosun noticed that the fire appeared to be burning Jason's arms as well, however before he could say anything Jason managed to push through the cocoon.
> 
> ?Oi! Wait up!" Ryosun complained, running straight towards the hole that had been opened up, unfortunately for the ice mage he forgot to watch his first step, and tumbled into the Cocoon nearly landing on top of Jason. Ryosun rubbed the back of his head a little bit, ?Ow that really hurt.? Ryosun took a look at Jason, noticed the astonished look on his face, turned towards the direction he appeared to be looking in, and his eyes nearly went wide with awe.



"I... I think i'll leave this one to you..." Jason gulped... when he looked up, Bugs were crawling all over the inside of the cocoon, some even over the massive creature before them. "F...freeze this place... I'm going to kill it.... with fire." 





> ?Tch, you go on ahead and do that.? Vincent moved over to the driver seat, grabbing the CE Plug and snapping the cord directly into the controller he placed on his wrist, ?As for me, I've got some business of my own to take care of before returning to the guild.? Vincent smirked a little bit as the wagon revved itself up, ?By the way, if you do keep some of the money for yourself, you better plan on giving me a decent chunk of it to keep my mouth shut about the fact that you killed this guy while in a legal guild.? Vincent laughed a little bit, ?Ah I'm just kidding, I'd never turn you in, you're far too interesting for that.? With those words, the wagon took off back in direction they had come from.



"Tch." Vai took another hit from his cig and walked off towards the busted bank. The manager was supposed to be in there, somewhere, he guessed. "Yo~ You alive?" Vai kicked some rubble out of the way. "Hey, Get up." He had found the manager, though he looked a little beaten up. "Nnngh... p...please... stop..." The manager groaned. "Hey, we took out the crooks, give us the money." "You... you think i 'll pay you!? After all the damage!?" He shouts. "Oh... i suppose you must have died in the accident.. such a shame..." Vai prepared to throw him back into the mess when the manager stopped him. "WAIT! The... the money, it's.. it's in the volt.." 

Vai nodded. "And the combination?" He asked. "You.. you think i would give it to you!?" Vai dragged the manager through the rubble. "WAIT WHAT ARE YOU DOING!?" He shouts, bits of metal, wood and stone hitting him. "Open it." Vai dragged him to one of the only non-broken parts of the building, the volt area. "F...fine..." The manager began to turn a nob and open the vault door. "The agreed upon 1.2mil, it's in a case on the table." "Yeah, good." BAM! Vai slams the managers head against the metal door. "I'll just take what i feel like then, thank you for that manager so kind you are." Vai smirked and helped himself to a little... extra.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 5, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "I... I think i'll leave this one to you..." Jason gulped... when he looked up, Bugs were crawling all over the inside of the cocoon, some even over the massive creature before them. "F...freeze this place... I'm going to kill it.... with fire."


 
?Sure I can freeze this thing up.? Ryosun sighed a little bit, ?The problem is that this is going to take a while, so while I'm busy freezing this thing up, someone has to fight off the army of bugs I won't catch easily.? Ryosun grinned a little bit, ?I wish you luck buddy, Ice Prison.? Ryosun immediately went to work, beginning the process of freezing the cocoon from the inside slowly. As the ice began to travel up the walls, the bugs started to take notice of it, and the group of bugs just out of reach of Ryosun's ice wall immediately began to travel towards them, ?Aw shit, here they come.?


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 5, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?Sure I can freeze this thing up.? Ryosun sighed a little bit, ?The problem is that this is going to take a while, so while I'm busy freezing this thing up, someone has to fight off the army of bugs I won't catch easily.? Ryosun grinned a little bit, ?I wish you luck buddy, Ice Prison.? Ryosun immediately went to work, beginning the process of freezing the cocoon from the inside slowly. As the ice began to travel up the walls, the bugs started to take notice of it, and the group of bugs just out of reach of Ryosun's ice wall immediately began to travel towards them, ?Aw shit, here they come.?



"Just focus on the walls." Jason slammed his fists together and the began to glow. "I've got this under control." With that, Jason dashes forward, His fist slams into a massive bug and sends it flying with an explosive blast. Next he drop kicks a bug, blowing its head off. then comes two bugs, his explosive blasts go off late, he punches through the bugs hides and blows them up from the inside. "Fifty seven..." Jason turns and blows up more bugs with a long sweep of his leg. "Sixty four..." 

His arm is damaged heavily from the Nova Meteor, but he must ignore it. He continues to press on, blowing away four more bugs, He brings both fists together and slams it into the ground, sending six bugs flying. "Seventy four." He smirks, the explosive blasts continue on and on. "You done yet? I'm tired of winning so much." He then stands up and tosses a small blast behind him. "By the way." BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM! "Ninety two."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 5, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Just focus on the walls." Jason slammed his fists together and the began to glow. "I've got this under control." With that, Jason dashes forward, His fist slams into a massive bug and sends it flying with an explosive blast. Next he drop kicks a bug, blowing its head off. then comes two bugs, his explosive blasts go off late, he punches through the bugs hides and blows them up from the inside. "Fifty seven..." Jason turns and blows up more bugs with a long sweep of his leg. "Sixty four..."
> 
> His arm is damaged heavily from the Nova Meteor, but he must ignore it. He continues to press on, blowing away four more bugs, He brings both fists together and slams it into the ground, sending six bugs flying. "Seventy four." He smirks, the explosive blasts continue on and on. "You done yet? I'm tired of winning so much." He then stands up and tosses a small blast behind him. "By the way." BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM! "Ninety two."


 
?Gngh! Damn this is taking a lot longer than I thought!? Ryosun closed his eyes as he continued to freeze up the cocoon, and as Jaason continued taking out the bugs, Ryosun began to fret against the logical decision of continuing the slow process, or using up a good chunk of his magic freezing it up all at once, leaving himself possibly vulnerable to attack should Jason take a bit to blow the whole cocoon into bits and pieces, fortunately for him Jason's mocking would make that decision for him, ?You...? Ryosun grit his teeth, and pumped a good portion of his magical power into the attack, freezing the entire inside of the cocoon including the gigantic bug nearly all at once, ?Quit showing off already damn it!?


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 5, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?Gngh! Damn this is taking a lot longer than I thought!? Ryosun closed his eyes as he continued to freeze up the cocoon, and as Jaason continued taking out the bugs, Ryosun began to fret against the logical decision of continuing the slow process, or using up a good chunk of his magic freezing it up all at once, leaving himself possibly vulnerable to attack should Jason take a bit to blow the whole cocoon into bits and pieces, fortunately for him Jason's mocking would make that decision for him, ?You...? Ryosun grit his teeth, and pumped a good portion of his magical power into the attack, freezing the entire inside of the cocoon including the gigantic bug nearly all at once, ?Quit showing off already damn it!?



"Bout time, by the way... Why did you freeze our exit...?" Jason asks him, pointing to the frozen hole that they used to enter. "That was just stupid." Jason turned around and kicked a bug into the wall. "You may want to get ready to run." Building up a large concussive blast he forced the energy into a small point. "Head for the exit!" Jason shouts. "WHAT EXIT!?" Ryosun shouts back at him. "THAT ONE!" Jason tosses the orb into one of the walls, blowing a hole in it and igniting the ice. "See? That exit!" Jason rushes out the flaming hole before he begins to burn.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 5, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Bout time, by the way... Why did you freeze our exit...?" Jason asks him, pointing to the frozen hole that they used to enter. "That was just stupid." Jason turned around and kicked a bug into the wall. "You may want to get ready to run." Building up a large concussive blast he forced the energy into a small point. "Head for the exit!" Jason shouts. "WHAT EXIT!?" Ryosun shouts back at him. "THAT ONE!" Jason tosses the orb into one of the walls, blowing a hole in it and igniting the ice. "See? That exit!" Jason rushes out the flaming hole before he begins to burn.



Ryosun blinked when Jason mentioned that he freezed out the exit, ?Oh crap, I let my emotions get the better of me, totally forgot about that.? Ryosun looked around, noticing that their exit was sealed, and they had no way to get out, until Jason mentioned that he better get ready to run, and then Jason says they should head for the exit, ?WHAT EXIT?!? Ryosun yells, and Jason yells back to head for the one he just made, which Ryosun immediately took off out of the exit, barely making it out in time before the fire began to engulf the inside of the cocoon. Ryosun turned around and blinked a few times, looking up at the Cocoon, ?I wonder what happens next..?? Ryosun barely had time to ask this question, before he noticed that the Cocoon in particular had begun to get red, ?That means it's about ready to explode.. right?? Ryosun gulped a little bit, ?Which means we should probably start running.. right??


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 5, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Ryosun blinked when Jason mentioned that he freezed out the exit, ?Oh crap, I let my emotions get the better of me, totally forgot about that.? Ryosun looked around, noticing that their exit was sealed, and they had no way to get out, until Jason mentioned that he better get ready to run, and then Jason says they should head for the exit, ?WHAT EXIT?!? Ryosun yells, and Jason yells back to head for the one he just made, which Ryosun immediately took off out of the exit, barely making it out in time before the fire began to engulf the inside of the cocoon. Ryosun turned around and blinked a few times, looking up at the Cocoon, ?I wonder what happens next..?? Ryosun barely had time to ask this question, before he noticed that the Cocoon in particular had begun to get red, ?That means it's about ready to explode.. right?? Ryosun gulped a little bit, ?Which means we should probably start running.. right??



"I CAN'T HEAR YOU OVER THE SOUND OF ME RUNNING!" Jason shouts, he's leaping through the air, using explosive bursts from his feet to give him a bit more air and yardage. The explosions gave him a sort of speed boost none would consider... Because blowing yourself up in order to move faster is not considered wise. but when the only other option is BEING blown up, well then you enter the paradoxical and that's no good... so SILENCE! Jason managed to get near town before the entire thing went to.. Well, KABLOOWIE! Haha, Kabloowie... Silly sound effects.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 5, 2011)

*Vince*

After a long days travel he had finally arrived at the site of his mission. It was a nice village with outer gates surrounded by forest. There were many buildings and a strange mountain with five faces carved into it, "Well that's stupid..." he says, looking up at the figures.

"I've gota find this Okage guy," he spots a large building up ahead and makes his way through it until he approaches a large breasted woman, "Okage?"

"Yeah! Can't you see I'm busy! Who're you?" she shouts over her mountain of paper work. Vince glares at her, "I'm the guy here to help your little infestation," he says, holding up the mission poster.

"Oh good! It's really becoming a problem, he's the reason for over half of this paper work," he rolls his eyes, uninterested, "So where is this fool?"

"Oh, it won't be hard to find him..." on cue a blonde haired boy in an orange jumpsuit appears on the glass window behind the Okage. Vince slowly draws his sword, "Stand back," in a quick dash he flies forward and pierces him through the window. Blood trickles down his mouth but then he grins...

*Pop*

Nothing but a cloud of smoke remains, "You might need me to debrief you on his powers," Vince just ignores her and twists his blade before cutting an opening in the window. He leaps out and spots several orange suited "ninjas" surrounding him, "This is gona' be a pain in the ass..."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 5, 2011)

Vai counted his money, there was about 2million jewels with him. "Excellent." He thought to himself, if he could convince Vincent he was only given half the reward and give him 300k jewels, he would have 1.7mil... "Excellent, i'll have made 500k more then the actual reward... Hehehehe..." Vai was a bit sneaky like that. It came from being a thief most his life. If there was a chance to get some extra money out of the deal then you know he would try too. Though, there are times he feels a little bad about how he does it. He gets over those feelings, they will only keep him where he's at. If he wanted to be truly powerful, to never be weak and hungry again. Then he would have to be ruthless. there was no other option for him. 

"Guess i'll be getting to the guild now." He walked off towards the guild, screw taking a train or a cart. If he ran into robbers, he would just steal their money and continue onward. "Hehehehe... making money is so easy when you don't worry about the consequences."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 5, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "I CAN'T HEAR YOU OVER THE SOUND OF ME RUNNING!" Jason shouts, he's leaping through the air, using explosive bursts from his feet to give him a bit more air and yardage. The explosions gave him a sort of speed boost none would consider... Because blowing yourself up in order to move faster is not considered wise. but when the only other option is BEING blown up, well then you enter the paradoxical and that's no good... so SILENCE! Jason managed to get near town before the entire thing went to.. Well, KABLOOWIE! Haha, Kabloowie... Silly sound effects.



?GET TO DA CHOPPA!? Ryosun yelled as he took off in a sprint away from the cocoon which was obviously just about to explode right on top of them. Ryosun watched as Jason managed to use some of his own explosives to speed up the process of escape for himself, which unfortunately for Ryosun he happened to have none of the above mentioned abilities, ?Tch, you gotta be kidding me, there's no way I can outrun this, but I should be far enough away that..? KABOOOOOM Ryosun had no more time to speak as the explosion began radiating outward, from his position Ryosun could tell that he would be hit by the outter impact of the explosion, ?Ice Prison!? Ryosun called out, creating an ice wall just in front of himself, and braced himself from impact from the explosion, ?I hope this works..?


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 5, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?GET TO DA CHOPPA!? Ryosun yelled as he took off in a sprint away from the cocoon which was obviously just about to explode right on top of them. Ryosun watched as Jason managed to use some of his own explosives to speed up the process of escape for himself, which unfortunately for Ryosun he happened to have none of the above mentioned abilities, ?Tch, you gotta be kidding me, there's no way I can outrun this, but I should be far enough away that..? KABOOOOOM Ryosun had no more time to speak as the explosion began radiating outward, from his position Ryosun could tell that he would be hit by the outter impact of the explosion, ?Ice Prison!? Ryosun called out, creating an ice wall just in front of himself, and braced himself from impact from the explosion, ?I hope this works..?



And lo did they see the chunks of the monster falleth from the sky. Thus they saw this and lo did they say Tis good. Wait... what the hell am i saying? A giant fucking bug just blew up! that is more awesome then i have words for! SOMEONE TAKE A PICTURE AND PUT IT ON THE INTERWEB! Wait.. what... What the hell is the interweb? I think i need to stop looking into the orb of madness... but it's so.. pretty.... 

Jason ducked behind a tree as bits and pieces of bug rained from the sky. "This is gross." He thought, bug guts splattering right next to him. "Really... Really gross... I hope Kotaro-sun is alright." Though, he also hoped this counted towards getting the reward... 4million jewels, that'll be a long road to get too. "BLIMEY DID YOU SEE THAT!?" The mayor shouts, just a few feet from Jason. "I told ya to destroy the thing but blow the bugger all the way ta hell and back!? Impressive lad!" 

"Uh... yeah... can we get the money now?" Jason rubbed the back of his head. "Why course ya can! C'mon then! Off we go!" Jason sighed and followed the old man. "OI! KOTARO-SUN! I'LL BE AT THE MAYORS HOUSE!" Jason shouts. "CATCH UP WITH ME THERE!"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 6, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> And lo did they see the chunks of the monster falleth from the sky. Thus they saw this and lo did they say Tis good. Wait... what the hell am i saying? A giant fucking bug just blew up! that is more awesome then i have words for! SOMEONE TAKE A PICTURE AND PUT IT ON THE INTERWEB! Wait.. what... What the hell is the interweb? I think i need to stop looking into the orb of madness... but it's so.. pretty....
> 
> Jason ducked behind a tree as bits and pieces of bug rained from the sky. "This is gross." He thought, bug guts splattering right next to him. "Really... Really gross... I hope Kotaro-sun is alright." Though, he also hoped this counted towards getting the reward... 4million jewels, that'll be a long road to get too. "BLIMEY DID YOU SEE THAT!?" The mayor shouts, just a few feet from Jason. "I told ya to destroy the thing but blow the bugger all the way ta hell and back!? Impressive lad!"
> 
> "Uh... yeah... can we get the money now?" Jason rubbed the back of his head. "Why course ya can! C'mon then! Off we go!" Jason sighed and followed the old man. "OI! KOTARO-SUN! I'LL BE AT THE MAYORS HOUSE!" Jason shouts. "CATCH UP WITH ME THERE!"



?Yeah sure.. just ignore the guy who possibly died in the explosion..? Ryosun called from hanging over a tree branch, the ice prison hadn't been intended to keep the explosion from reaching him, but rather to explode when the explosion hit it and blow him away from the major explosion, and while this trick worked, it didn't leave him bruised up quite a bit, ?Ugh, I think I'm gonna be sick.. anyone get the number of that bus that just hit me..?? Ryosun looked down at himself, and noticed that little chunks of bug goop had rained down all over his body, ?This stuff isn't going to try to eat me and revive is it?!? Ryosun made a disgusted face, ?I can't go back into town like this!? Ryosun looked around, trying to find a fresh supply of water nearby, unfortunately form him there happened to be any in the vicinity, and the closest one probably wasn't located nearby the town. Ryosun quietly contemplated the situation, should he just waltz right into town like this, or should he go off and try to find a nearby lake to wash off at.

A quick burst of thunder in the distance made the decision for him, ?Rather not be caught around trees while lightning is going on, resisting electricity is not one of my stronger points.? Ryosun hopped down from the tree, and started off in a slow sprint back towards the town, ?Damn.. I can't feel my legs at all, I'm exhausted, I'm going to stuff myself full when I get back to Fairy Tail.? Ryosun found a discreet entrance into the town, and began traveling through alleys towards the Mayor's office, unfortunately for him after he made it past the third alley, a group of people saw his silhouette with the bug goop on him, and immediately screamed out ?AHH MONSTER!? loud enough to alert any nearby citizen, and running away in fear, ?Can this day get any worse..?? Ryosun asked, as if daring fate itself to make his day even more miserable than it had just become.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 6, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?Yeah sure.. just ignore the guy who possibly died in the explosion..? Ryosun called from hanging over a tree branch, the ice prison hadn't been intended to keep the explosion from reaching him, but rather to explode when the explosion hit it and blow him away from the major explosion, and while this trick worked, it didn't leave him bruised up quite a bit, ?Ugh, I think I'm gonna be sick.. anyone get the number of that bus that just hit me..?? Ryosun looked down at himself, and noticed that little chunks of bug goop had rained down all over his body, ?This stuff isn't going to try to eat me and revive is it?!? Ryosun made a disgusted face, ?I can't go back into town like this!? Ryosun looked around, trying to find a fresh supply of water nearby, unfortunately form him there happened to be any in the vicinity, and the closest one probably wasn't located nearby the town. Ryosun quietly contemplated the situation, should he just waltz right into town like this, or should he go off and try to find a nearby lake to wash off at.
> 
> A quick burst of thunder in the distance made the decision for him, ?Rather not be caught around trees while lightning is going on, resisting electricity is not one of my stronger points.? Ryosun hopped down from the tree, and started off in a slow sprint back towards the town, ?Damn.. I can't feel my legs at all, I'm exhausted, I'm going to stuff myself full when I get back to Fairy Tail.? Ryosun found a discreet entrance into the town, and began traveling through alleys towards the Mayor's office, unfortunately for him after he made it past the third alley, a group of people saw his silhouette with the bug goop on him, and immediately screamed out ?AHH MONSTER!? loud enough to alert any nearby citizen, and running away in fear, ?Can this day get any worse..?? Ryosun asked, as if daring fate itself to make his day even more miserable than it had just become.



"Hoooo-boy that dude is covered in somethin' Gross." A man wearing a jesters hat with long green hair smirks. He wore an overcoat over the rest, hiding himself somewhat... The jesters hat is a major give away. "I know right?" The man comments. Totally, but it looks awesome. "So awesome." High five? "Hell yeah!" The man leaps into the air and give an imaginary high five... The other simply give him odd looks. "Oi, mind your own business. there's a monster about." 

The green haired man looked around a bit. "Ah, the rains coming in huh? Better head home then~" He stuffed his hands into the coat pockets and began to head off. "OI! RYOSUN~ You'll wanna get home~" The greenhaired man shouts, though he makes sure he is unable to be seen. 

Elsewhere-

"And that's how we got our name!" Jason blinked. "Yes... that's very interesting... about the money then?" The mayor blinked a bit. "What money...?" "For... for killing the bugs...." Jason was astonished honestly. "Oh, right, Here ya are!" The mayor hands over the payment in full. "Good... i'll be going now." Jason stands up, takes the money and gets the hell out of there.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 6, 2011)

?That voice.. I recognize that presence, it's that guy who's been following us around the whole time.? Ryosun sighed a little bit, ?He's gone now though, wait a minute..? Another crackle of thunder in the distance, clouds had already been coming in, ?Rain's coming in, better figure out something fast, lest I have to get on the train like this.? Ryosun had managed to spring board his way onto the roof of a building so he wouldn't easily be seen, ?I forgot all about that ability, that's a perfect idea!? Ryosun smirked to himself, encasing his fist into ice, ?Ice Smash!? Ryosun slammed the ice into the bug parts on his body, knocking them away and causing them to explode just in front of him, ?Alright! I should've remembered this ability earlier!? 

Ryosun hit some more bug parts, unfortunately his idea backfired on him, creating multiple explosions across his body as the bug parts all blew up, and knocked him backwards across the building, ?Ow... now I'm covered in even more burn marks.. but at least those pesky bug parts are gone..? Ryosun wobbly stood up, got his bearings back, and then hopped off the roof, heading towards the train station, ?No need to say goodbye to that mayor, something tells me he's a weirdo that would keep me talking for far too long.? Ryosun hadn't been paying attention to where he had been going, and PLOW he ran head first into someone, knocking himself backwards.

----------------------

?Yeah sure thing, thanks for helping me out.? A girl with long black hair, and fairly light skinned thanked a partner who had just helped her manage to get 1,400,000 jewels, a fairly hefty amount to steal from such a prestigious place as the bank they just hoisted, however while her partner only wanted half, she had managed to manipulate him into giving her three-quarters of it without him realizing. The girl smirked to herself ever so slightly, though her gray eyes showed no emotion in them. The girl had just gotten to the door when the partner began shouting some obscenities at her for having tricked him into giving her more of the money, however she turned back to face him with a dull look, ?Just who is it that you think you're talking to?? The girl asked in a monotone voice, and the partner immediately shut his mouth, having become scared of the look. The girl nodded in satisfaction, and turned to walk out of the shop only to have someone run directly into her.

?Gotta feel sorry for that guy.? The partner muttered from inside, fearing that she might very well kill the person who just ran into her.

------------------------------


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 6, 2011)

*Bridget Highroad; Bay Dock*

*BOOOMMM!!!*

The ground shakes violently as the side of a building belches out a fire ball from the side quickly blowing out it's walls. Shards of glass and fragment of concrete rain down on the cobblestone street as a young woman goes flying out crashing into a nearby Magic Motorcycle. "MY BIKE!" A young distraught teenagers calls out.

His face decorated by badly placed piercings and a lop sided mohawk fringe that won't seem to stay up. He was far too young to ride the bike legally but that didn't stop him. The swirling clouds of debris clinged on to voluptious hips of the young woman as she rose up from the wreckage dusting herself off. "Son of a bitch" 

The young woman curses looking up towards the gaping hole in the side of the building where she was catapulted from. Licking the base of her thumb she runs it across the neck of her guitar as a eager glee rises upward. "HEY YOU STUPID BROAD WHAT ARE YOU GONNA DO ABOUT MY BIKE!" The teenager complains pointing a menacing fist towards the female.

*BAM!*

His neck jerks back as the butt of her guitar smashes into his jaw causing him to fall backwards. "Keep yer trap shut" Bridget yells annoyed with the boy who had been running his mouth for a little bit too long. "Is that how you Fairy Tail guild members carry yourselves? Tsk and they call us a Dark Guild" A Large robust man calls out from the hole of the wall looking down at bridget.



"You shut your mouth!" The girl said flinging her guitar towards the mage like a boomerang. Despite his large size he was still quite agile managing to dodge the intial throw. Jumping down he cocks back ready to plow into the girl's face when suddendly the guitar spears him from the back sending him crashing into the ground.

Holding her hand out she was ready to finish the battle "ICE MAKE!" Before she could finish her command her magic was cancelled out as a group of armored knights came rushing to the scene. "SHIT!" She called out quickly running over grabbing her guitar. "We'll finish this another time!" She said before weaving through the streets and alleys.

Quickly jumping into the back of a departing train she hides in the cargo hoping to escape the armored guards wrath.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 6, 2011)

Jason sat on the train, he had left a ticket at the counter for Ryosun. He would have waited outside for him, but the rain would be coming soon. "I hope he gets here soon." Jason let out a sigh. "He'll be here." The green haired man from before remarks as he walks past. "Tch..." Jason just turns his head to ignore him. "Out of all the days." Jason thinks to himself. He looks down at his necklace and begins to push it around a bit. "Sigh.. Come on, i just want to get home and take a shower... i feel unclean." He looked out the window and smirked just a little though... working with a partner wasn't that bad.. kind of fun actually. "Maybe... It's not that bad... being in a team."


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 6, 2011)

*Van Skylar*

As soon as he read the mission of the water troll he began to walk towards the exit it was kinda difficult, his steps were slower and it was difficult for him to move his feet despite that he was not feeling sick or something like that so what could be happening now? that was what he was wondering till a voice interrupted his thoughts"Take me with you, take me with you!" he looked to just to see his little sister Namie, attached to his feet making him to walk slowly,there the reason for him not walking normally. A big sweat drop appeared on his head, one of his younger sister´s bad habits was to be so stubborn when she really wants something, and now she wants to go in a mission with him.

Van sighed showing his two eyes which were of different color, looking carefully at him someone could say that he was cool or weird depending on the person. His brown hair always looking down with one or two hairs looking up, his magic goggles always on his head,his left eye is brown and his right is blue. His clothes making him look as a treasure hunter.The boy opened his eyes with something like a resigned expression, but then smiled and separated his sister from his feet then took her with both arm and raised her from the floor till they looked face to face, then giving a kind smile he said"Okay let´s do something, I´ll go in this mission alone but..."Namine crossed her arms as a sign that she was not agreeing with Van´s idea but she looked at him interested after hearing the word "but" from her big brother´s mouth"if you show me that you can use your magic properly using the basics that I have taught you, i will allow ya to join the guild and we can be a team for the missions"he said looking at the girl who was actually thinking about Van´s idea"Okay, i´ll show you that I can be a strong mage like you"she said.

With that van left towards the castle where the specific orders for the request he took were going to be explained to him.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 6, 2011)

Vai-

The Phantom Lord member walked the path towards the guild. Though much like he thought, four would be robbers leaped from out behind the trees. "Hello." Vai waved. "Hehehe... Look at this guy here! You look like a man with some money... What's in the case!?" The robbers faces were hidden behind black masks... But Vai knew their kind.

"You don't know who you're messin with." Vai removes his right glove to reveal the Phantom Lord symbol. "Care to test your luck still huh?" The men just smirked. "Anyone can fake a tattoo! GET HIM!" Vai just shook his head. "Silly... Silly fools." Vai raised put his glove back on as the thugs charged him. "Smoke make orbs." Four orbs formed around him and shot off into the bandits chests. "GUGHK!" The men drop to the ground. 

"Now then... How much money have you got hmm?" Vai smirked. "N..no... S..stay away!" The bandits shout... But Vai ignores their cry.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 6, 2011)

*Raito Kaen*

It was already late in the morning, he was just starting to wake up, the last night he went to bed really late trying to find a way not to lose so much blood during a fight. His name? Raito Kaen, though in the Phantom Lord guild he is known as "The sinner", he doesn´t mind that nick name because he has been called like that since the moment of his birth. Sitting properly on his bed he looks at his alarm clock, the shit did not sound on time, now he has to hurry and look for a request. standing up from his bed he stretches his body making some little exercises to warm up  and relax his body, then he went to take a shower.

When he came out from the bathroom he went directly to his bedroom, there taking his clothes he began to dress, covering his forehead with bandage first, covering the seal engraved in his forehead, the seal that gave him the nick name of "sinner".Then put on a black T-shirt without sleeves with some black pants, his hands bandaged too. with that he leaves his apartment. Walking through the town he realizes perfectly how the people looks at him some of them with respect, others with fear and others with curiosity in their eyes. It wasn´t long till he arrived to the guild. 

Standing in front of the building he looks carefully at it, the Phantom Lord guild, a guild with a bad reputation being as famous as Fairy Tail some people say that both guilds have a rivalry but Raito couldn´t care less about this. He only joined here to be able to work and survive, that was his only business here. Entering the building some of the members look at him and then turn to see to any other place, he is known to be a lonely wolf, always doing all alone without any help, always worrying about his own business, though from time to time he talks with some of the members, the company doesn´t bother him but isn´t used to it.

Getting a drink at the bar, he goes directly to the mission board, moments later he finds something that looks like a relaxing mission "thief in the loose"  it was what the request says"This should be enough" with that he leaves the guild to do his job.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 6, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Jason sat on the train, he had left a ticket at the counter for Ryosun. He would have waited outside for him, but the rain would be coming soon. "I hope he gets here soon." Jason let out a sigh. "He'll be here." The green haired man from before remarks as he walks past. "Tch..." Jason just turns his head to ignore him. "Out of all the days." Jason thinks to himself. He looks down at his necklace and begins to push it around a bit. "Sigh.. Come on, i just want to get home and take a shower... i feel unclean." He looked out the window and smirked just a little though... working with a partner wasn't that bad.. kind of fun actually. "Maybe... It's not that bad... being in a team."


 
Ryosun walked into the train station, battered and completely bruised, and perhaps even with a few broken bones, he honestly couldn't tell through the pain flowing through his body, that woman had did more of a number on him than he thought, he had been amazed by the fact he even managed to get out of the rubble from that building after such an attack, ?_Who was she?_? Ryosun thought to himself, racking his memory to try to pin her face to someone he had seen before, but he just kept drawing a blank, why couldn't he figure out how he knew this person?!

?Umm excuse me, sir.? A voice called out to him, and he noticed it was the station manager, who pointed to a ticket left on the counter, ?I believe your friend left this here, he told me to give it to you, said I couldn't miss you when you came in.? Ryosun blinked as if vaguely understanding the concept, before he nodded, and took the ticket, heading towards the train. Ryosun fought the urge to grit his teeth even though every movement seemed to make his body ache, and eventually he found his way onto the train, and after a couple of points of cart traveling, managed to find Jason. Ryosun made his way into the seat across from Jason, and sat down then made a huge sigh of relief, one could easily tell that his injuries didn't come from killing bugs and getting caught up in an explosion.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 6, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Ryosun walked into the train station, battered and completely bruised, and perhaps even with a few broken bones, he honestly couldn't tell through the pain flowing through his body, that woman had did more of a number on him than he thought, he had been amazed by the fact he even managed to get out of the rubble from that building after such an attack, ?_Who was she?_? Ryosun thought to himself, racking his memory to try to pin her face to someone he had seen before, but he just kept drawing a blank, why couldn't he figure out how he knew this person?!
> 
> ?Umm excuse me, sir.? A voice called out to him, and he noticed it was the station manager, who pointed to a ticket left on the counter, ?I believe your friend left this here, he told me to give it to you, said I couldn't miss you when you came in.? Ryosun blinked as if vaguely understanding the concept, before he nodded, and took the ticket, heading towards the train. Ryosun fought the urge to grit his teeth even though every movement seemed to make his body ache, and eventually he found his way onto the train, and after a couple of points of cart traveling, managed to find Jason. Ryosun made his way into the seat across from Jason, and sat down then made a huge sigh of relief, one could easily tell that his injuries didn't come from killing bugs and getting caught up in an explosion.



"You look like crap." Jason comments, noting his partners... state... "Next time, run quicker. Explosions tend to cause a lot of damage." Jason looked out the window. "Bug guts are nasty as well... you should shower. you stink." It wasn't that he didn't care about the plight of his teammate, but, well, he did warn him to run... "The train ride should go quickly." Jason rubs his right arm, it's been patched up, completely covered in bandages. "You're lucky, the mayor was being a pain... kept going on about some story of how the village got it's name." 

It was then he remembered something. "Ah, right... Your half." Jason slid a case across the ground to Kotaro-sun's feet. "It's all there, don't bother counting." In truth, Jason has given Kotaro 500,000 of the 700,000 for the mission. It was his way of aiding Sakuya.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 6, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "You look like crap." Jason comments, noting his partners... state... "Next time, run quicker. Explosions tend to cause a lot of damage." Jason looked out the window. "Bug guts are nasty as well... you should shower. you stink." It wasn't that he didn't care about the plight of his teammate, but, well, he did warn him to run... "The train ride should go quickly." Jason rubs his right arm, it's been patched up, completely covered in bandages. "You're lucky, the mayor was being a pain... kept going on about some story of how the village got it's name."
> 
> It was then he remembered something. "Ah, right... Your half." Jason slid a case across the ground to Kotaro-sun's feet. "It's all there, don't bother counting." In truth, Jason has given Kotaro 500,000 of the 700,000 for the mission. It was his way of aiding Sakuya.


 
Ryosun sighed a little bit, he knew Jason knew that the explosion hadn't been what caused his injuries, but instead of commenting on it Jason chose to ignore that litte fact, a strange mannerism of Jason's Ryosun had noted, Jason never really liked to pry into other people's business, he wasn't a particularly nosy guy, and Ryosun decided he liked that little quirk about Jason, because nosy people tended to comprise quite a few people of the guild, and Ryosun hated it when people tried to get into his personal business, if he wanted you to know about something, you can bet he would've already told you about it. Ryosun smirked when Jason told him the mayor had kept going on about some weird story, “I knew it.. still maybe I should have gone back.. it would've saved me from ending up in this particular state.” Ryosun twitched a little bit as a slight pain shot through his arm.

Ryosun looked down at the case as Jason slid it to him, and reached down to pick the case up, “Thanks a lot.” Ryosun stated dryly, somehow he instinctively knew that Jason had put more money in the case meant for him, however chose not to comment on that particular fact, because it didn't concern him, he had told Jason to keep whatever money he needed for his rent, Ryosun sat the case in his lap, and then immediately placed his hand to his mouth as he coughed, pulling his hand back to look down at it, “No blood, good, that means no internal wounds, still feel like I could vomit at any minute though.”


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 6, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Ryosun sighed a little bit, he knew Jason knew that the explosion hadn't been what caused his injuries, but instead of commenting on it Jason chose to ignore that litte fact, a strange mannerism of Jason's Ryosun had noted, Jason never really liked to pry into other people's business, he wasn't a particularly nosy guy, and Ryosun decided he liked that little quirk about Jason, because nosy people tended to comprise quite a few people of the guild, and Ryosun hated it when people tried to get into his personal business, if he wanted you to know about something, you can bet he would've already told you about it. Ryosun smirked when Jason told him the mayor had kept going on about some weird story, ?I knew it.. still maybe I should have gone back.. it would've saved me from ending up in this particular state.? Ryosun twitched a little bit as a slight pain shot through his arm.
> 
> Ryosun looked down at the case as Jason slid it to him, and reached down to pick the case up, ?Thanks a lot.? Ryosun stated dryly, somehow he instinctively knew that Jason had put more money in the case meant for him, however chose not to comment on that particular fact, because it didn't concern him, he had told Jason to keep whatever money he needed for his rent, Ryosun sat the case in his lap, and then immediately placed his hand to his mouth as he coughed, pulling his hand back to look down at it, ?No blood, good, that means no internal wounds, still feel like I could vomit at any minute though.?



Jason stood up and turned around. "I'll be headed to the back." He comments. "Try to rest up before we get to the guild. It'll be bad if you injure yourself anymore." Jason made his way towards the food car, he was getting rather hungry and he had more then enough for his rent now anyways. He walked past a few cars, ignoring most of the people sitting and watching the world pass by them. As he walked down the isle, he spotted a little kid sitting by himself, Jason passed him a smile but the kid just stuck his tongue out at him. "Ungrateful little..." Jason shook it off and continued on. "I hope they have good food." 

However, in the cars he passed, a few men began to gather. "It's almost time." One of them comments. "Yes, number four and five have already made their way towards the conductors car, as soon as the command comes over the intercom, we make our move." The man smirks. "Excellent, Let's make this quick then shall we?" The men chuckle a low dull chuckle.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 6, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Jason stood up and turned around. "I'll be headed to the back." He comments. "Try to rest up before we get to the guild. It'll be bad if you injure yourself anymore." Jason made his way towards the food car, he was getting rather hungry and he had more then enough for his rent now anyways. He walked past a few cars, ignoring most of the people sitting and watching the world pass by them. As he walked down the isle, he spotted a little kid sitting by himself, Jason passed him a smile but the kid just stuck his tongue out at him. "Ungrateful little..." Jason shook it off and continued on. "I hope they have good food."
> 
> However, in the cars he passed, a few men began to gather. "It's almost time." One of them comments. "Yes, number four and five have already made their way towards the conductors car, as soon as the command comes over the intercom, we make our move." The man smirks. "Excellent, Let's make this quick then shall we?" The men chuckle a low dull chuckle.




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]vhSxqZy0IGE[/YOUTUBE]




?Yeah.. have fun.? Ryosun leaned back in the seat, and closed his eyes, he didn't particularly feel like moving right now, and resting sure as hell sounded like a great idea. Ryosun started pondering about who the girl he met earlier was, and just how strong her powers really are. Ryosun slowly began to doze off, unaware of the fact that in the next cart over, a group of people had been plotting a train robbery. What seemed like a few moments passed, before Ryosun heard the following words come over the intercom, ?We've taken over the train, stay where you are if you plan on living.? Ryosun's eyes immediately opened up, and he tried to sit up too fast, thus the pain got to him and caused him to lay back again, ?Damn it.. I've gotta do something.. my magic is the only magic that can help out in this situation.? Ryosun narrowed his eyes a little bit as a couple of guys went beside his position, he immediately recognized them as the train robber's by their brusque attitude as they talked to each other.

?Gngh!? Ryosun forced himself to get up, and moved out of the car he was in, beginning to swiftly follow behind the robbers, Ryosun may not have had a whole lot of magical power left, however he did enough to deal with a couple of thugs planning on robbing a train, Ryosun formed a couple of ice sheets around his fists, ?Ice Smash? Ryosun muttered, slamming the thugs over the head with just enough impact force to knock them out cold, ?They were headed in this direction.. so they're probably somewhere in the next few cars..? Ryosun continued onto the next car, nearly falling to one knee, but managing to keep himself steady.

?Going somewhere?? A voice called from behind him, and a gun had been pressed to his head, ?Thought they tolds people to stay where they were..? The man immediately noticed the tattoo on Ryosun's shoulder, ?Oh, we gots ourselves a mage here, coming back from a mission, eh? No wonder yer so injured, must've been difficult for ya, well that just means yer outta luck son.? Ryosun gritted his teeth, knowing he had no capable of way of dodging a bullet in his current condition, when a voice got both of their attention, sounding dull and unamused, ?If you plan on using a gun, you'd best be betting your life on it.? Suddenly the gunman got literally blasted over his head, not with an explosion by just by force alone, straight into the other car, creating a sound loud enough to be heard throughout the entire train. Ryosun turned his head around just enough to recognize the girl who beat the crap out of him earlier standing behind him.

?I knew I should have taken the wagon instead of boarding this train, I just had to be lazy though.? The girl stated dully, ?Looks like we'll be helping each other out this time, Ryosun-kun.? The girl smirked slightly behind her dull visage, ?Unless of course, you plan on becoming dog meat because I just grabbed all of their attention.?


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 6, 2011)

"Boss! It seems we have a few mages in our midst!" One of the thugs shouts. "Oh? Isn't that interesting." The man he is speaking too merely sits at the front of the train. "Well, Why don't we go and see them for ourselves?" He stands up and places his hand on one of the passengers shoulders as he heads back. "Be good while daddy's gone now." As he steps away, an odd green energy seeps from his hand. The two men walk out of the car and close the door behind them. As they leave, the people in the car make no sound... But that is because they can not, their entire bodies are covered in vines, their mouths growing odd flowers. 

"You sure you don't want to leave this to us boss?" Four more men sit in the next cart, the passengers all knocked unconscious. "Well... I suppose i could." He smirked. "Try not to have too much fun." They all smirk. "No problem boss." As they leave, their necks reveal they all have one single thing in common,


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 6, 2011)

?Damn it.. why should I accept help from you.. you're the reason like this..? Ryosun gasped out, however the girl merely continued to smile at him, ?You're creepy.. you know that?? Ryosun sighed, admitting defeat, and crawling into one of the seats nearby to attempt to get a small amount of rest. The girl turned her attention to the door that had just been blown open, and noted the tattoo on the mage she had just destroyed, ?The Black King guild, a dark guild huh? Looks like a couple of nobodies though, nothing I can't handle by myself.? Ryosun narrowed his eyes a little, ?Hold on, your magic isn't going to harm the passengers on this train, right?? The girl cocked a small smile, ?Who knows? Not that I really care about them, I just don't plan on getting blown to sky high, which is the typical plan thug mages like this are going to attack a train.? The girl turned to Ryosun, ?You may address me as Kaoshi, but I'm not going to tell you my full name, at least not yet anyways, you wouldn't believe it if I did.?

?What do you mean?? Ryosun coughed out, however Kaoshi merely raised a finger, a small smile playing on her face, ?Don't speak now, just rest, I'll deal with this problem.? Kaoshi turned her attention to the open door, where she happened to hear footsteps stalking towards their direction, she closed her eyes and counted the number of them, ?Four people it sounds like, this could be slightly troublesome, maybe I ought to just blow this train to kingdom come before they do.? Kaoshi narrowed her eyes a little bit, ?Well come on then, let's see what fodder I have to deal with today.?


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 6, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?Damn it.. why should I accept help from you.. you're the reason like this..? Ryosun gasped out, however the girl merely continued to smile at him, ?You're creepy.. you know that?? Ryosun sighed, admitting defeat, and crawling into one of the seats nearby to attempt to get a small amount of rest. The girl turned her attention to the door that had just been blown open, and noted the tattoo on the mage she had just destroyed, ?The Black King guild, a dark guild huh? Looks like a couple of nobodies though, nothing I can't handle by myself.? Ryosun narrowed his eyes a little, ?Hold on, your magic isn't going to harm the passengers on this train, right?? The girl cocked a small smile, ?Who knows? Not that I really care about them, I just don't plan on getting blown to sky high, which is the typical plan thug mages like this are going to attack a train.? The girl turned to Ryosun, ?You may address me as Kaoshi, but I'm not going to tell you my full name, at least not yet anyways, you wouldn't believe it if I did.?
> 
> ?What do you mean?? Ryosun coughed out, however Kaoshi merely raised a finger, a small smile playing on her face, ?Don't speak now, just rest, I'll deal with this problem.? Kaoshi turned her attention to the open door, where she happened to hear footsteps stalking towards their direction, she closed her eyes and counted the number of them, ?Four people it sounds like, this could be slightly troublesome, maybe I ought to just blow this train to kingdom come before they do.? Kaoshi narrowed her eyes a little bit, ?Well come on then, let's see what fodder I have to deal with today.?



There was only one to step through the door, a massive man who barely fit through the broken door frame. He wore a black shirt that hung loosely from his body, despite his great size. His pants too were loose and still sticking with the black theme. Though his hair consisted of a topknot. "Ah. I think she broke the door." He comments. "Yes... Broken.... Hahaha... Useless." He chuckled, then turned to the woman. "Hi, I'm Zarda." He waved and smiled. "I' was told ta keep you busy, So wanna play? Huh do yah? But i warn you, I'm the hop scotch champion." 

"He is you know." One of the other members kicks in. "Right Zarda?" they smirk, hidden behind his massive frame. "Hi!" He waves once more.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 7, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> There was only one to step through the door, a massive man who barely fit through the broken door frame. He wore a black shirt that hung loosely from his body, despite his great size. His pants too were loose and still sticking with the black theme. Though his hair consisted of a topknot. "Ah. I think she broke the door." He comments. "Yes... Broken.... Hahaha... Useless." He chuckled, then turned to the woman. "Hi, I'm Zarda." He waved and smiled. "I' was told ta keep you busy, So wanna play? Huh do yah? But i warn you, I'm the hop scotch champion."
> 
> "He is you know." One of the other members kicks in. "Right Zarda?" they smirk, hidden behind his massive frame. "Hi!" He waves once more.



?Yeah yeah.. and I'm a Prison Bitch.? Kaoshi waved off their little tirade with no interest at all, she noted that these particular guys seemed to be rather unintelligent, however any one of them could be the brains behind the operation, so it would be best to test that theory out first before just simply assuming they are and going straight on the attack. Ryosun had been listening to the conversation the entire time, _?This guy is either incredibly deceptive, or he's really freaking stupid.? _Ryosun couldn't seem to figure out exactly which one of those particular ideas were true. Kaoshi carefully studied the guy, who appeared to still be conversing with his group about how he was the hopscotch champion, and decided she'd go ahead and put her charm to the test, either they'd all come barreling into the room at once, or only the big guy would move forward to test out whether the placed was rigged or not.

?Oh big boy~~? Kaoshi called out, putting a little seductive charm into her voice, ?I have a deal for you and your friends~~? Koashi put the suitcase she had been holding with her other hand down, reached up and undid a couple of buttons on her shirt, ?If you and your friends let me go peacefully, I promise to repay you all very nicely~~? Kaoshi managed to produce a realistic blush across her cheeks somehow, ?Whadd'ya say~~?? Ryosun gaped at Kaoshi, he couldn't believe she would actually be so daring as to try a stunt like this, however if it worked he could simply freeze them all into place the moment they entered the room, he at least had enough magical power to do something like that.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 7, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?Yeah yeah.. and I'm a Prison Bitch.? Kaoshi waved off their little tirade with no interest at all, she noted that these particular guys seemed to be rather unintelligent, however any one of them could be the brains behind the operation, so it would be best to test that theory out first before just simply assuming they are and going straight on the attack. Ryosun had been listening to the conversation the entire time, _?This guy is either incredibly deceptive, or he's really freaking stupid.? _Ryosun couldn't seem to figure out exactly which one of those particular ideas were true. Kaoshi carefully studied the guy, who appeared to still be conversing with his group about how he was the hopscotch champion, and decided she'd go ahead and put her charm to the test, either they'd all come barreling into the room at once, or only the big guy would move forward to test out whether the placed was rigged or not.
> 
> ?Oh big boy~~? Kaoshi called out, putting a little seductive charm into her voice, ?I have a deal for you and your friends~~? Koashi put the suitcase she had been holding with her other hand down, reached up and undid a couple of buttons on her shirt, ?If you and your friends let me go peacefully, I promise to repay you all very nicely~~? Kaoshi managed to produce a realistic blush across her cheeks somehow, ?Whadd'ya say~~?? Ryosun gaped at Kaoshi, he couldn't believe she would actually be so daring as to try a stunt like this, however if it worked he could simply freeze them all into place the moment they entered the room, he at least had enough magical power to do something like that.



"I'm sorry Ma'am... But i have a girlfriend." Zarda comments, taking out a photo of a very manly looking woman. "Isn't she pretty? Her names Toma, She was second runner up in the hop-scotch championship." "Zarda, quit messing around and finish this already." A voice calls out. "Ah, Right... Hahaha... distracted." Zarda makes an incredibly stupid face before he raises his hand. "Right sorry bout this, you were really nice... But not that nice, cause you hurt my friend... Who i barely knew..." "Get on with it." 

"Right... MAGNA....." He raises both fists in the air, coating them in a bright red energy. "Dreller..." "What..." One of the men calls out. "I'm a mage...." 
The men all face palm. "Tell you what." The man known as Dreller stepped forward. He had bright blue hair and wore a black cloak. "You sit down, I've got this." He smirked a bit, his hair was spiked up and back much like Vai's. "It seems my companion here was nearly fooled by your little trick. Do you take us for fools? We are a dark guild." He grinned. "If we wanted you..." 

A watery hand reached out towards her. "We'd take you." The hand barely touches her cheek. "Now then, Why don't we all sit down and have a nice little chat hmm? You and that fairy boy over there."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 7, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "I'm sorry Ma'am... But i have a girlfriend." Zarda comments, taking out a photo of a very manly looking woman. "Isn't she pretty? Her names Toma, She was second runner up in the hop-scotch championship." "Zarda, quit messing around and finish this already." A voice calls out. "Ah, Right... Hahaha... distracted." Zarda makes an incredibly stupid face before he raises his hand. "Right sorry bout this, you were really nice... But not that nice, cause you hurt my friend... Who i barely knew..." "Get on with it."
> 
> "Right... MAGNA....." He raises both fists in the air, coating them in a bright red energy. "Dreller..." "What..." One of the men calls out. "I'm a mage...."
> The men all face palm. "Tell you what." The man known as Dreller stepped forward. He had bright blue hair and wore a black cloak. "You sit down, I've got this." He smirked a bit, his hair was spiked up and back much like Vai's. "It seems my companion here was nearly fooled by your little trick. Do you take us for fools? We are a dark guild." He grinned. "If we wanted you..."
> ...



?_Always with the nice guys.. I should've just pushed the previous car away while they were walking towards here.? _Kaoshi spat coldly to herself in though, she narrowed her eyes a little as the mage started to charge up a red energy like attack, and Ryosun clinched his eyes shut, unable to watch the possible carnage that would ensue, _?I need to think of a way out of this.. wait a minute, I have an idea, if she could keep them distracted for long enough.? _Unfortunately that plan had been shot to hell when the man named Dreller stepped forward and addressed both Kaoshi and himself, even knowing that he was a mage from Fairy Tail, _?How the hell did he know I was here..? Damn it Jason where the fuck are you at right now? We could use your help here.? _Kaoshi in the meantime watched as one of the watery hands produced by the mage touched her cheek, ?_Charming._? Kaoshi spat disgustedly in her mind, and decided that she'd have to find a way to manipulate them.

?You're right actually, why don't we sit down and have a nice chat?? Kaoshi smiled sweetly, ?I mean after all, I'm the only one who can do any fighting here, and clearly you all have me outnumbered, so surely we can find a way to solve this peacefully.? Kaoshi walked over to one of the seats, and immediately plomped herself down it, ?So, what do you want to talk about?? Ryosun placed his hand on the wall beside him, ?_I should probably be prepared to seal off the entrance just in case more of them decide to start flooding in..?_


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 7, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?_Always with the nice guys.. I should've just pushed the previous car away while they were walking towards here.? _Kaoshi spat coldly to herself in though, she narrowed her eyes a little as the mage started to charge up a red energy like attack, and Ryosun clinched his eyes shut, unable to watch the possible carnage that would ensue, _?I need to think of a way out of this.. wait a minute, I have an idea, if she could keep them distracted for long enough.? _Unfortunately that plan had been shot to hell when the man named Dreller stepped forward and addressed both Kaoshi and himself, even knowing that he was a mage from Fairy Tail, _?How the hell did he know I was here..? Damn it Jason where the fuck are you at right now? We could use your help here.? _Kaoshi in the meantime watched as one of the watery hands produced by the mage touched her cheek, ?_Charming._? Kaoshi spat disgustedly in her mind, and decided that she'd have to find a way to manipulate them.
> 
> ?You're right actually, why don't we sit down and have a nice chat?? Kaoshi smiled sweetly, ?I mean after all, I'm the only one who can do any fighting here, and clearly you all have me outnumbered, so surely we can find a way to solve this peacefully.? Kaoshi walked over to one of the seats, and immediately plomped herself down it, ?So, what do you want to talk about?? Ryosun placed his hand on the wall beside him, ?_I should probably be prepared to seal off the entrance just in case more of them decide to start flooding in..?_



Meanwhile In The Dining Car-

"Why is no one here?" Jason wondered to himself, in front of him were plate upon plate of food. Stacked high were many empty plates, showing just how much the explosive mage had eaten. "It sure is quiet though..." He thought to himself, stuffing more food into his mouth. "H...how... How can he eat so much....!?" One of the robbers stood slack jawed at Jason's eating prowess. 

However, Just below jason a little sign popped up---

Too poor to afford much food- Hasn't eaten well in days.

Meanwhile with Kotaro and that chick-

"Let's talk about something i'm sure you're wondering about. Why is a dark guild here attacking a train? Surely we must have something better to do, right?" As he made a motion to sit down, a chair of water formed under him. "Well, Let's start with the answers first and then i'll see if you have anything else you want me to add." Dreller cleared his throat and began. "You see, we are not that well known, not right now. We need a means of funding ourselves and spreading our reputation. Hi-jacking a train and stealing money is just one means to that end. Another means is spreading our name through mages... You just so happened to be here. Excellent for us, not so good for you." 

He raised a hand. "Does this mean we will kill you? No, why would we do that? It would be pointless. We need someone alive to spread the word right? Like these passengers all around us?" The passengers just sat there, cowering in their sits. "See how scared they are? They are more afraid of you right now... That isn't how it should be though is it?" Reaching over a hand of water gripped a small child by the throat. "NO! STOP IT!" His mother screams. 

"Oh... i have no intention of harming him." Dreller comments. "No, i would never harm a child." SNAP! The woman turns white and motionless. "I've freed him! See! I brought no harm to him, i let him escape into heaven, a world of pure bliss! You should thank me!" He smiled a little bit and let the child drop to the floor. "Now then~ Any other questions?" He smiled.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 7, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Meanwhile with Kotaro and that chick-
> 
> "Let's talk about something i'm sure you're wondering about. Why is a dark guild here attacking a train? Surely we must have something better to do, right?" As he made a motion to sit down, a chair of water formed under him. "Well, Let's start with the answers first and then i'll see if you have anything else you want me to add." Dreller cleared his throat and began. "You see, we are not that well known, not right now. We need a means of funding ourselves and spreading our reputation. Hi-jacking a train and stealing money is just one means to that end. Another means is spreading our name through mages... You just so happened to be here. Excellent for us, not so good for you."
> 
> ...



Ryosun's eyes widened considerably when he heard the snapping sound of the child, bringing him back to memories he thought he had long since repressed, meanwhile Kaoshi remained rather motionless in her seat, her eyes showing a dull, slightly inquisitive expression at this new turn of events, did he think this showed that they meant business? _?How cute.. he thinks he's people.? _Kaoshi pondered over the situation to herself, she could easily use her magic to throw this mage out of the car and into another, effectively dimming the situation down to a one versus one matchup with the big guy, provided Ryosun could freeze the entrances fast enough, and the mages weren't stupid enough to try busting through them lest they felt like blowing the car sky high, _?Nope, that plan won't work, they've already proven they have no intention on taking hostages, blowing the car sky high wouldn't be something uncommon for them.?_

Ryosun fidgeted around in his seat, if he had any magical power right now, the entire car would have been frozen solid at this point, but since his magical power had been depleted from all it's previous uses, he only managed to freeze the seat up before the ice stopped going, Ryosun had stopped responding to the situation around him entirely, he had been repressed back into the nightmare of his past, where his father had killed his mother, a situation that often happened to Ryosun when he went into panic mode, instead of dealing with the situation he would revert to another time frame, and start using his magic subconsciously without realizing it.

?Pathetic.? Kaoshi spat as she looked at Ryosun, ?Losing your mind at a time like this, you're not fit for being a mage.? Kaoshi stared at Ryosun dully, however behind those emotionless eyes lied some form of feeling, a rare trait for her considering her past turned her into a complete psychopath, however Kaoshi hated weaklings, she just couldn't stand people who let their emotions get the better of them. Ryosun was no different from those kinds of people, he let his emotions get to him too often, and thus became overly trusting of people, that's why that incident so long ago had... forget it, that wasn't worth discussing. Kaoshi turned her attention back to Dreller, ?One last question. Why don't you tell me what you're really planning to do with this train? A bunch of guys like you taking over a train, you either plan on blowing the whole thing up, or you plan on tearing it apart somehow, which one is it??


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 7, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Ryosun's eyes widened considerably when he heard the snapping sound of the child, bringing him back to memories he thought he had long since repressed, meanwhile Kaoshi remained rather motionless in her seat, her eyes showing a dull, slightly inquisitive expression at this new turn of events, did he think this showed that they meant business? _?How cute.. he thinks he's people.? _Kaoshi pondered over the situation to herself, she could easily use her magic to throw this mage out of the car and into another, effectively dimming the situation down to a one versus one matchup with the big guy, provided Ryosun could freeze the entrances fast enough, and the mages weren't stupid enough to try busting through them lest they felt like blowing the car sky high, _?Nope, that plan won't work, they've already proven they have no intention on taking hostages, blowing the car sky high wouldn't be something uncommon for them.?_
> 
> Ryosun fidgeted around in his seat, if he had any magical power right now, the entire car would have been frozen solid at this point, but since his magical power had been depleted from all it's previous uses, he only managed to freeze the seat up before the ice stopped going, Ryosun had stopped responding to the situation around him entirely, he had been repressed back into the nightmare of his past, where his father had killed his mother, a situation that often happened to Ryosun when he went into panic mode, instead of dealing with the situation he would revert to another time frame, and start using his magic subconsciously without realizing it.
> 
> ?Pathetic.? Kaoshi spat as she looked at Ryosun, ?Losing your mind at a time like this, you're not fit for being a mage.? Kaoshi stared at Ryosun dully, however behind those emotionless eyes lied some form of feeling, a rare trait for her considering her past turned her into a complete psychopath, however Kaoshi hated weaklings, she just couldn't stand people who let their emotions get the better of them. Ryosun was no different from those kinds of people, he let his emotions get to him too often, and thus became overly trusting of people, that's why that incident so long ago had... forget it, that wasn't worth discussing. Kaoshi turned her attention back to Dreller, ?One last question. Why don't you tell me what you're really planning to do with this train? A bunch of guys like you taking over a train, you either plan on blowing the whole thing up, or you plan on tearing it apart somehow, which one is it??



"Neither." Dreller answered dryly. "We have no plans to blow up this train. Again, this merely leaves us back at having no one to spread the word of who did this. Why would we do something counter-productive like that? We're not Zarda." "Hi." "He is though." Dreller sat back and allowed the chair do what it was meant too. Disguise the tendrils of water that were slowly creeping around the floor of the car. "There is something on this train we want, we're taking that back to our hideout. Very simple, cut and dry. However, we're having a hard time finding this object." 

"We've checked the back of the train up to this car really. The rest of the men are now working on the cars ahead of us. We've been sent here to make sure you don't stop that." He smirked. "Pretty simple right? I hope you can understand how irritating it is for me to have to sit here, merely to stop you from advancing any further." He shrugged. "But that is life, right? A series of events you wish you could take back or didn't have to do."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 7, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Neither." Dreller answered dryly. "We have no plans to blow up this train. Again, this merely leaves us back at having no one to spread the word of who did this. Why would we do something counter-productive like that? We're not Zarda." "Hi." "He is though." Dreller sat back and allowed the chair do what it was meant too. Disguise the tendrils of water that were slowly creeping around the floor of the car. "There is something on this train we want, we're taking that back to our hideout. Very simple, cut and dry. However, we're having a hard time finding this object."
> 
> "We've checked the back of the train up to this car really. The rest of the men are now working on the cars ahead of us. We've been sent here to make sure you don't stop that." He smirked. "Pretty simple right? I hope you can understand how irritating it is for me to have to sit here, merely to stop you from advancing any further." He shrugged. "But that is life, right? A series of events you wish you could take back or didn't have to do."



“Of course, it's always annoying to have to stop someone from completing you from achieving your goal.” Koashi rolled her eyes a little bit, “I do a lot of stealing operations, so I would know that much, people always tell me I'd fit in a dark guild rather well, what they don't know is the kind of people I steal from.” Kaoshi rolls her eyes again, “All kinds of filthy idiots who do embezzling practices, so I just give them what's coming to them.” Kaoshi sat back in her seat, “You're like every other dark guild I've met, trying to make a name for yourselves, although I am interested, what could a bunch of mages want with something on a simple train.” Kaoshi changed another glance at Ryosun, and she narrowed her eyes a little, “Would you snap out of it before I push you through the wall and out of this train?”


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 7, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?Of course, it's always annoying to have to stop someone from completing you from achieving your goal.? Koashi rolled her eyes a little bit, ?I do a lot of stealing operations, so I would know that much, people always tell me I'd do well to fit in a dark guild, what they don't know is the kind of people I steal from.? Kaoshi rolls her eyes again, ?All kinds of filthy idiots who do embezzling practices, so I just give them what's coming to them.? Kaoshi sat back in her seat, ?You're like every other dark guild I've met, trying to make a name for yourselves, although I am interested, what could a bunch of mages want with something on a simple train.? Kaoshi changed another glance at Ryosun, and she narrowed her eyes a little, ?Would you snap out of it before I push you through the wall and out of this train??



"Oh look, her true colors come out." Dreller smiles. "Well then, I think we've had enough of this chat don't you?" He stood up and the water chair felled to the ground in a large puddle. "It's been a pleasure talking with you butt now." Suddenly, spikes of water shout of the seats, most of them impaling the passengers. "Oops~ I think i missed." He laughed and rubbed the back of his head. "Oh well, I suppose it was a bit much to expect that i would have perfect aim with that kind of attack isn't it?" 

However as he says that one of the dark guild members comes flying in from the previous car. "Oh?" Dreller blinks. "Hey look... He can fly..." Zarda adds in. "Yes... Yes he can..." Dreller sighs. "What'd i miss?" Jason asks, standing between the two broken doors.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 7, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Oh look, her true colors come out." Dreller smiles. "Well then, I think we've had enough of this chat don't you?" He stood up and the water chair felled to the ground in a large puddle. "It's been a pleasure talking with you butt now." Suddenly, spikes of water shout of the seats, most of them impaling the passengers. "Oops~ I think i missed." He laughed and rubbed the back of his head. "Oh well, I suppose it was a bit much to expect that i would have perfect aim with that kind of attack isn't it?"
> 
> However as he says that one of the dark guild members comes flying in from the previous car. "Oh?" Dreller blinks. "Hey look... He can fly..." Zarda adds in. "Yes... Yes he can..." Dreller sighs. "What'd i miss?" Jason asks, standing between the two broken doors.



Ryosun took this moment to finally snap out of his stupor, coming back to reality from his dream with sweating bullets, “Oh look he finally woke up.” Kaoshi rolled her eyes sarcastically, and stood up from her seat, and Ryosun chanced a glance around to notice that all the passengers had been impaled, “Wha... what happened?” Ryosun squeaked out, and Kaoshi rolled her eyes sarcastically again, “While you were panicking I forced all the passenger's hearts to explode with my magic.” Ryosun gaped up at Kaoshi, “Oh stop looking at me like that, it's sickening, they were impaled by the water magic user over here.” Kaoshi patiently directed the still delirious Ryosun to Dreller, and Ryosun immediately sobered up, “Good, you've finally gotten back to your senses, unfortunately you're still as useless as before.” Kaoshi turned her attention back to Dreller, ”I'd rather avoid a fight breaking out in such an enclosed place, and I'm sure you agree with that, so let's just ignore what transpired, huh?”

Kaoshi immediately looked up at the ceiling, and raised out her hand, “Push.” Kaoshi used her magic in order to punch a hole directly into the ceiling, “Or if you'd prefer to actually fight, we can take this to the top of the train, it's whatever you like.” Kaoshi kept her demeanor rather calm, from the way Dreller sounded, he'd rather end this little confrontation peacefully, even with his impaling of the people all around them, he seemed intent on keeping the mages alive to spread their names around, which Kaoshi wouldn't do anyway because she couldn't care less. Kaoshi figured Dreller had to be buying time for something, there's no way with her or Ryosun's current display of personality that he would expect either of them to spread their guild's name around, they were as expendable as the rest of the passengers, which of course made her conclude that they needed the mages alive for another purpose, “Your call, Dreller.” Kaoshi smirked ever so slightly.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 7, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Ryosun took this moment to finally snap out of his stupor, coming back to reality from his dream with sweating bullets, ?Oh look he finally woke up.? Kaoshi rolled her eyes sarcastically, and stood up from her seat, and Ryosun chanced a glance around to notice that all the passengers had been impaled, ?Wha... what happened?? Ryosun squeaked out, and Kaoshi rolled her eyes sarcastically again, ?While you were panicking I forced all the passenger's hearts to explode with my magic.? Ryosun gaped up at Kaoshi, ?Oh stop looking at me like that, it's sickening, they were impaled by the water magic user over here.? Kaoshi patiently directed the still delirious Ryosun to Dreller, and Ryosun immediately sobered up, ?Good, you've finally gotten back to your senses, unfortunately you're still as useless as before.? Kaoshi turned her attention back to Dreller, ?I'd rather avoid a fight breaking out in such an enclosed place, and I'm sure you agree with that, so let's just ignore what transpired, huh??
> 
> Kaoshi immediately looked up at the ceiling, and raised out her hand, ?Push.? Kaoshi used her magic in order to punch a hole directly into the ceiling, ?Or if you'd prefer to actually fight, we can take this to the top of the train, it's whatever you like.? Kaoshi kept her demeanor rather calm, from the way Dreller sounded, he'd rather end this little confrontation peacefully, even with his impaling of the people all around them, he seemed intent on keeping the mages alive to spread their names around, which Kaoshi wouldn't do anyway because she couldn't care less. Kaoshi figured Dreller had to be buying time for something, there's no way with her or Ryosun's current display of personality that he would expect either of them to spread their guild's name around, they were as expendable as the rest of the passengers, which of course made her conclude that they needed the mages alive for another purpose, ?Your call, Dreller.? Kaoshi smirked ever so slightly.




"Oh look, she did something silly." Dreller comments. "See, why would i want to go to the top of the train where you clearly have the advantage? closed spaces give me the best possible means of battle. I use water, i can fill this car up easily and simply stay outside the water while you slowly drown. simple ins't it?" He smiled a bit. "You want to fight so badly, it's quite sad really. Killing you doesn't go to prove our point. You Will Tell Them About Us. Do you understand?" He raised his hand and dragged all the impaled bodies out of their seats. 

"I think i'm going to be sick..." Jason comments, holding a hand over his mouth. "We've got it." A voice comes over the intercom. "Oh splendid." Dreller smiles. "Well then, i suppose there is no need for you then." The bodies drop to the ground as the water forms back at Dreller's feet. "Remember... Spread the word." Suddenly the water expands into a wall, cutting through the train car and separating the car from the rest of the train. Dreller simply waves to them as they disappear. "Good luck on your journey's!"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 7, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Oh look, she did something silly." Dreller comments. "See, why would i want to go to the top of the train where you clearly have the advantage? closed spaces give me the best possible means of battle. I use water, i can fill this car up easily and simply stay outside the water while you slowly drown. simple ins't it?" He smiled a bit. "You want to fight so badly, it's quite sad really. Killing you doesn't go to prove our point. You Will Tell Them About Us. Do you understand?" He raised his hand and dragged all the impaled bodies out of their seats.
> 
> "I think i'm going to be sick..." Jason comments, holding a hand over his mouth. "We've got it." A voice comes over the intercom. "Oh splendid." Dreller smiles. "Well then, i suppose there is no need for you then." The bodies drop to the ground as the water forms back at Dreller's feet. "Remember... Spread the word." Suddenly the water expands into a wall, cutting through the train car and separating the car from the rest of the train. Dreller simply waves to them as they disappear. "Good luck on your journey's!"



?Oh look, we're stuck on a train car with a bunch of dead people, this day could only get worse if the council's army itself decided to show up right about now.? Kaoshi spat with a disgusted look on her face, so she had been half right, they had planned on buying time, but only to find the object, they knew from the start their names would never be spread around. Ryosun looked around a little bit, ?You mean.. I actually have to start walking again?? Kaoshi looked at Ryosun without any emotion, ?Do you see any means of transportation around here? I can't make this train car move all by itself, suck up the pain, get on your own two feet, and high tail it before someone gets over here and thinks we killed all these people.? Kaoshi picked up her suitcase, and hopped off the train car, ?As for me, I'm out of this joint, have fun.? Kaoshi briskly began to walk off, paying no heed to the fact that she had been the reason Ryosun was weakened in the first place.

?Stupid wench.. first she beats the crap out of me.. then she tries to help me.. I don't understand her at all.? Ryosun wobbly stood up from his seat, the pain once again beginning to surge through his body, however he managed to force himself to stand up through it, ?No point in sitting around here.. although this is kinda her fault in the first place.. she's managed to ruin my day twice now.? Ryosun sighed a little bit, picking up his suitcase, and slinging it over his shoulder, ?Hey come on.. let's go, I'll force myself to walk back to the guild somehow.? Ryosun grimaced at the thought, however he didn't have much of a choice in the matter.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 7, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?Oh look, we're stuck on a train car with a bunch of dead people, this day could only get worse if the council's army itself decided to show up right about now.? Kaoshi spat with a disgusted look on her face, so she had been half right, they had planned on buying time, but only to find the object, they knew from the start their names would never be spread around. Ryosun looked around a little bit, ?You mean.. I actually have to start walking again?? Kaoshi looked at Ryosun without any emotion, ?Do you see any means of transportation around here? I can't make this train car move all by itself, suck up the pain, get on your own two feet, and high tail it before someone gets over here and thinks we killed all these people.? Kaoshi picked up her suitcase, and hopped off the train car, ?As for me, I'm out of this joint, have fun.? Kaoshi briskly began to walk off, paying no heed to the fact that she had been the reason Ryosun was weakened in the first place.
> 
> ?Stupid wench.. first she beats the crap out of me.. then she tries to help me.. I don't understand her at all.? Ryosun wobbly stood up from his seat, the pain once again beginning to surge through his body, however he managed to force himself to stand up through it, ?No point in sitting around here.. although this is kinda her fault in the first place.. she's managed to ruin my day twice now.? Ryosun sighed a little bit, picking up his suitcase, and slinging it over his shoulder, ?Hey come on.. let's go, I'll force myself to walk back to the guild somehow.? Ryosun grimaced at the thought, however he didn't have much of a choice in the matter.



"Urgh... Do we have too...?" Jason stepped past all the blood and leaped off the broken train. Though he still wondered, what dark guild were those guys with and just what exactly were they after? "They weren't afraid to leave behind a trail of bodies five cars long..." Jason looks back as they walk from the remains of the train. "How important could it have been to them?" He wondered, but he also felt he didn't want to know the answer to that question, it may not hold what he really was looking for.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 7, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Urgh... Do we have too...?" Jason stepped past all the blood and leaped off the broken train. Though he still wondered, what dark guild were those guys with and just what exactly were they after? "They weren't afraid to leave behind a trail of bodies five cars long..." Jason looks back as they walk from the remains of the train. "How important could it have been to them?" He wondered, but he also felt he didn't want to know the answer to that question, it may not hold what he really was looking for.



?There's no other means of transportation out here, and you're not the one who's been put through a meat grinder nearly.? Ryosun sighed a little bit, looking back the long line of trains which seemed rather odd to him, why bother leaving such a long line of trains, especially with dead bodies behind, that didn't make a whole lot of sense to him. Ryosun noted that they seemed rather adamant about escaping with the object they found, ?The Black King Guild, huh? Sounds like an interesting bunch of thugs.? Ryosun shook his head a little bit, clearing himself of thoughts of that nature, ?Ugh, I can't think like that, it's just me being delirious from pain.? Ryosun turned and began walking away from the train, albeit slowly and without a steady gait to his movements.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 7, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?There's no other means of transportation out here, and you're not the one who's been put through a meat grinder nearly.? Ryosun sighed a little bit, looking back the long line of trains which seemed rather odd to him, why bother leaving such a long line of trains, especially with dead bodies behind, that didn't make a whole lot of sense to him. Ryosun noted that they seemed rather adamant about escaping with the object they found, ?The Black King Guild, huh? Sounds like an interesting bunch of thugs.? Ryosun shook his head a little bit, clearing himself of thoughts of that nature, ?Ugh, I can't think like that, it's just me being delirious from pain.? Ryosun turned and began walking away from the train, albeit slowly and without a steady gait to his movements.



Jason sighed a little bit as they began to walk back to the guild... This would not be a fun walk, and he was right. It was beyond dark by the time they made it home. He could barely tell what four feet was in front of him and the city seemed to be a ways a way still really. "Are we there yet? I feel like my arm is going to fall out." Jason muttered, he let out a sigh and stretched his back. He didn't want to admit it, but his right arm felt nearly useless now... He would hate for Kotaro-sun to hear him say that out loud though...


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 7, 2011)

*Van Skylar*

It have passed hours since he left the guild promising his little sister that if she can show him that she is ready to be part of Fairy Tail, he will allow her to become a Fairy tail mage and then they could team up to do some missions. But now he is walking through the forest, a thick and dark forest where only a few light can pass through the brush that the treetops form up there. Some magic creatures live, who knows, probably Fairies could be living in that place without no one knowing of their existence. Returning to the subject, the problem was not that he was in the forest but..."Hehehe...it seems like I am lost"Van said rubbing his head at his mistake, he has always ben kinda naive what provokes that easy going personality, but sometimes this naiveness cause him many troubles.

"damn, i guess it should have been better to bring Namine with me...She knows how to read maps better than me"he said to himself and then looked down resigned, it was his first mission in days and now he was lost. After that he kept walking till he reached a little house in the forest, a family that by their own words, likes to live in the nature, they gave Van some instruction to reach the castle. By the instruction given to him, he was not too far away from the castle, actually he was near.

"Woah....it is really big!"he said looking at the castle, since he was little he used to live i a small house, and right now his house isn?t really something different there the reason for him being surprised while looking at the castle. Then a voice called his attention*"Hey you down there!, Who are you?"* Van began to look for the owner of that voice and there in a window of one of the towers a man, of around 3o years old, black hair and beard, with a crown on his head was looking at van"I?m a member of Fairy Tail, my name is Van Skylar and came here to attend your request".


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 7, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Jason sighed a little bit as they began to walk back to the guild... This would not be a fun walk, and he was right. It was beyond dark by the time they made it home. He could barely tell what four feet was in front of him and the city seemed to be a ways a way still really. "Are we there yet? I feel like my arm is going to fall out." Jason muttered, he let out a sigh and stretched his back. He didn't want to admit it, but his right arm felt nearly useless now... He would hate for Kotaro-sun to hear him say that out loud though...



?HAHAHAHAH! I'M FULL OF ENERGY! THERE'S NOTHING WRONG WITH ME! I FEEL FIINNEEEEEE!? Ryosun attempted his best to stand up straight, before immediately slumping into a sitting position rested up against the tree, ?I can't.. go on.. anymore...? Ryosun and Jason had been walking for hours now, and the sun had set allowing everything to get dark, meaning Ryosun could barely see in front of him. If Ryosun had been aching before, every part of his body practically screamed for him to stop going and just pass out right here in the middle of the forest. As Ryosun turned his head however, the welcome sight of Magnolia graced his eyes, ?I... I'm either dreaming... or that's the city right in front of us..? Ryosun reached up, and pinched his cheek to make sure this situation wasn't a mirage from his delirious state, ?Oh my God it's real! HOME!? Ryosun managed to stagger up to his feet, and started to take off in a staggering sprint towards the place, ?I'm finally back!? Ryosun however fell down flat on his face midway through his sprint, ?I hurt like hell though..?


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 8, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?HAHAHAHAH! I'M FULL OF ENERGY! THERE'S NOTHING WRONG WITH ME! I FEEL FIINNEEEEEE!? Ryosun attempted his best to stand up straight, before immediately slumping into a sitting position rested up against the tree, ?I can't.. go on.. anymore...? Ryosun and Jason had been walking for hours now, and the sun had set allowing everything to get dark, meaning Ryosun could barely see in front of him. If Ryosun had been aching before, every part of his body practically screamed for him to stop going and just pass out right here in the middle of the forest. As Ryosun turned his head however, the welcome sight of Magnolia graced his eyes, ?I... I'm either dreaming... or that's the city right in front of us..? Ryosun reached up, and pinched his cheek to make sure this situation wasn't a mirage from his delirious state, ?Oh my God it's real! HOME!? Ryosun managed to stagger up to his feet, and started to take off in a staggering sprint towards the place, ?I'm finally back!? Ryosun however fell down flat on his face midway through his sprint, ?I hurt like hell though..?



"You shouldn't sleep there, it's dangerous at night." Jason walked past Kotaro-sun and headed towards the town. His arm was twitching slightly as he walked off. "I can't move my right arm..." He thought to himself. "I think combining the power of nova with the force of meteor was a bad idea...." He looks down at his arm and lets out a sigh. "Least my entire body isn't useless i suppose." He looked back to see Ryosun trying to stand up again. ".... sigh...." He let out a sigh and held out his left hand to Ryosun. "C'mon, let's go."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 8, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "You shouldn't sleep there, it's dangerous at night." Jason walked past Kotaro-sun and headed towards the town. His arm was twitching slightly as he walked off. "I can't move my right arm..." He thought to himself. "I think combining the power of nova with the force of meteor was a bad idea...." He looks down at his arm and lets out a sigh. "Least my entire body isn't useless i suppose." He looked back to see Ryosun trying to stand up again. ".... sigh...." He let out a sigh and held out his left hand to Ryosun. "C'mon, let's go."


 
?Damn.. can't move at all..? Ryosun gasped out as he attempted to stand up from his fallen position, however that planned appear to be failing miserably, he couldn't get his body to function the way he wanted at all, having become too exhausted from all the walking in order to continue any further, ?It's so close too..? Ryosun stared at the ground for a moment, before a hand reached out to him, and he looked to see Jason extending a hand to him, ?Thanks..? Ryosun grabbed Jason's hand, and allowed himself to be helped up off the ground, ?I dunno how much further I can walk on my own..? Ryosun sighed, he hated to admit weakness, however it was the truth, Ryosun really didn't know if he could make it back to his house.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 8, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?Damn.. can't move at all..? Ryosun gasped out as he attempted to stand up from his fallen position, however that planned appear to be failing miserably, he couldn't get his body to function the way he wanted at all, having become too exhausted from all the walking in order to continue any further, ?It's so close too..? Ryosun stared at the ground for a moment, before a hand reached out to him, and he looked to see Jason extending a hand to him, ?Thanks..? Ryosun grabbed Jason's hand, and allowed himself to be helped up off the ground, ?I dunno how much further I can walk on my own..? Ryosun sighed, he hated to admit weakness, however it was the truth, Ryosun really didn't know if he could make it back to his house.



"Who the hell is walking on their own?" Jason points out the fact that he had been helping Royosun walk for a while now as they approached town. "Geez, you baby. You gotta suck it up, come on you took an explosion head on! Walk it off like you got a pair!" Jason was joking and made it obvious by the stupid face he made, though as they walked he never once moved his right arm. "Where do you live? I'll drop you off before i head home." Jason looks around town, it was shut down by now. Most people asleep, store front lights turned out... it was kind of peaceful out at night.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 9, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Who the hell is walking on their own?" Jason points out the fact that he had been helping Royosun walk for a while now as they approached town. "Geez, you baby. You gotta suck it up, come on you took an explosion head on! Walk it off like you got a pair!" Jason was joking and made it obvious by the stupid face he made, though as they walked he never once moved his right arm. "Where do you live? I'll drop you off before i head home." Jason looks around town, it was shut down by now. Most people asleep, store front lights turned out... it was kind of peaceful out at night.


 
?Ugh.. sorry.. I guess I'm still being delirious.? Ryosun sighed a little bit, and smirked ever so slightly at the joke that Jason had just made about him taking the explosion head on, ?Next time I take an explosion head on, I'm gonna do what the cool guys do, walk away without looking at the explosion.? Ryosun grinned a little bit, and looked around the area to figure out how far they were from his place, ?Go about 3 streets down, then take a left, and then a right, you should be at my house.? Ryosun twitched a little bit, another surge of pain stabbing through his body, ?When I get home.. I'm gonna sleep for the next 24 hours.?


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 9, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?Ugh.. sorry.. I guess I'm still being delirious.? Ryosun sighed a little bit, and smirked ever so slightly at the joke that Jason had just made about him taking the explosion head on, ?Next time I take an explosion head on, I'm gonna do what the cool guys do, walk away without looking at the explosion.? Ryosun grinned a little bit, and looked around the area to figure out how far they were from his place, ?Go about 3 streets down, then take a left, and then a right, you should be at my house.? Ryosun twitched a little bit, another surge of pain stabbing through his body, ?When I get home.. I'm gonna sleep for the next 24 hours.?



Jason followed Kotaro-sun's instructions and walked him home. "Alright, here you go." Jason threw open the door and let Kotaro-sun ballance himself. "Don't strain yourself too much." Jason turned and waved Kotaro-sun off with his left arm. "I'll see you at the guild whenever you get better." He put his arm down and began to walk away. As he neared his home he saw Sakuya sitting outside, kicking her feet and watching the stars. Jason nodded to her as he headed for his house. "Did you have a rough mission?" She smiled, but he merely kept his head down and headed into his house. "Aw~" Sakuya pouted. "Oh well~ It's almost morning, i better get the shop ready!" 

Entering his house, Jason felt something was... off.... "I haven't heard it in a while..." He thought to himself. "There were plenty of chances..." His eyes slowly began to widen. "We found it, Let's go." "You will tell them about us." "N...no way...!" His eyes were very wide now. "It... It can't be right!?"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 9, 2011)

“Yeah thanks..” Ryosun waved after Jason, and decided that his best bet would be to immediately get to his bed. Ryosun managed to use a multitude of different objects around his house in order to balance himself, and finally managed to get to his bedroom after about ten minutes of time, “Looks like it'll be morning soon.. damn I need some sleep.” Ryosun sighed a little bit, and crawled into the bed, pulling the covers over top of him, and he managed to get rather comfortable, “Man that feels good.” As Ryosun lay there for a couple of minutes, he deduced that someone was in his bed, laying beside him, “What the..?”

“Hi!” Sakuya's teasing voice squeaked as she popped out from under the covers beside him with a grin that flat out stated “This is revenge for teasing me earlier” on her face. Ryosun's eyes widened in surprise, until he noticed the softened look on her face, “Oh my Gosh.. what happened Ryosun.. you look terrible.” Sakuya placed a hand on his forehead.

“I had a rough mission.. had to go off and destroy a giant cocoon..” Ryosun closed his eyes, “I got caught up in the explosion from the cocoon being destroyed, then some other stuff happened, a dark guild came, and took something from a train we were on, then left us sitting there on the train.. after that we had to walk all the way back to the guild.” Ryosun neglected to mention the dead bodies, he didn't need to worry Sakuya more than she already was worried about him.

“You should really stop being a mage, y'know? It's not healthy for your life style.” Sakuya smiled a little sadly, and pulled up a suitcase, “By the way you left this at the front of the door, what's in it?” Ryosun eyed the suitcase with half lidded eyes, before it finally dawned on him the contents in the case.

“That's my portion of the money from the mission, you should put it in a safe place.. for your mother..” Ryosun closed his eyes, and immediately passed out from the all the damage he had taken earlier in the day. Sakuya stared at him for a moment, before looking down at the case, she opened it up and pulled out half the money, then left the other half for Ryosun, “I'll only take half, I can wait a while for my mom to be healed.” Sakuya smiled, and with that left the house to go off to her flower shop since morning had almost come.

---------------


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 10, 2011)

Jason rubbed the back of his head with his left hand. "No... no... maybe he's just out doing something else... maybe he didn't even bother to get on the train... He's always like that, he's always doing stuff like that." He took a deep breath. "I've been through a hard day... I just need to relax... I need to let the day wash away and then in a few days, when he's back to his senses... whatever they are... he'll come home." Jason nodded and headed for the shower... He would wash the day away, forget about the events that happened and find himself asleep in his bed, unable to move an inch from his dead sleep. 

His arm throbbed all night, he saw how burned it was... Skin blackened like meat left on the grill too long. He couldn't tell how many bones he broke punching that cocoon, but he was sure his wrist was broken. He woke up some time later, hours, minutes, days... who could tell, his arm throbbed with every heart beat. Pain was his new friend and would be for some time... "D...damn it... how am i supposed to go on a mission like this...!" He clenched his arm and curled into a ball. "Nnngh.... damn it...." The pain was intense, it felt like living knives crawling under his skin. "GUHH!" He screams out in pain, his voice breaking up a bit. 

He'd felt pain like this before... Back when his master first taught him his magic... He never expected to feel that pain again.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 10, 2011)

Ryosun opened his eyes and light immediately flooded them, ?Gngh, what the hell?? Ryosun looked at the clock, and noticed that it seemed to be the afternoon, then sat up for a moment, and noticed that he didn't quite ache as much as before, ?Whew, thank God, I'm still not in condition to go on a mission yet, but I suppose I could stop by Sakuya's for a little bit.? Ryosun shook his head, and went to go hop off the bed when he noticed a peculiar object on the floor, the case which had money in it, and he picked it up to look at it, noting that it still had a decent chunk of money in it, ?I told her to take it all, she shouldn't be so selfless sometimes.? Ryosun shook his head with a grin, and hopped up out of the bed, ?Alright, I suppose the first order of business is... finding something to eat around here.?


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 10, 2011)

Jason wrapped his arm up and headed out of the house. He passed by Sakuya and didn't bother to stop, not today, he needed to see something for himself. He marched towards the guild, never speaking a word to anyone until he made it inside. He looked around, he wasn't there... Damn it, where had he gone? Jason shook his head and headed to the mission bored, he wasn't there either... "Have you seen that guy?" He asked the barmaid. "Oh? Him?" she put her hand on her chin. "Hmm~ Not since yesterday. Before you left." Jason nodded and left the room. He didn't take a mission.. He didn't come back for one... So then, where is he!? "Damn it!" Jason headed for the station... There was only one course of action. To find him.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 10, 2011)

?Something seems off, I wonder what it is.? Ryosun noted with a small confused tone having finished his breakfast, and although he had been a lot slower than Jason, realization finally began to dawn on him, ?That's odd, what happened to that weird guy following us around before?? Ryosun tilted his head a little bit, ?I haven't felt his presence since that train incident yesterday.? Ryosun scratched his head a little bit, ?Hold it, don't tell me.. the thing those guys were after was that guy?!? Ryosun frowned a little bit, ?I hope Jason didn't go after them already, his arm is messed up, and he won't be able to use it for a while.? Ryosun headed out of his house, and towards Sakuya's flower shop to see if Jason had already passed by there, he had an extremely bad feeling that Jason had already figured out what that dark guild from yesterday had been after.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 10, 2011)

The Station-

Jason sat on the train and rubbed his arm. "What can i do?" He thought to himself... He couldn't just sit back and let this happen... He had no choice, he had to move forward on his own. Kotaro-sun would still be too hurt to be able to hunt down the black guild. "ALL ABOARD!" The conductor shouts and soon, the train is off. Jason watches as the city seems to fade away into the distance. "I'll find him." He thinks to himself, "I'll make sure to bring him back." He lets out a sigh and leans back in his seat. "Sorry everyone..." 

Elsewhere-

"Damn it!" Vai shouts. "There's no interesting missions anymore!" He grumbles. "Damn and i was looking forward to getting some money... Hehehe, Least i haven't given Vincent his cut yet, the dumbass, never leave money to a thief."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 10, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> The Station-
> 
> Jason sat on the train and rubbed his arm. "What can i do?" He thought to himself... He couldn't just sit back and let this happen... He had no choice, he had to move forward on his own. Kotaro-sun would still be too hurt to be able to hunt down the black guild. "ALL ABOARD!" The conductor shouts and soon, the train is off. Jason watches as the city seems to fade away into the distance. "I'll find him." He thinks to himself, "I'll make sure to bring him back." He lets out a sigh and leans back in his seat. "Sorry everyone..."


 
Ryosun looked around a little bit, something about this whole situation seemed to bug him completely, Jason obviously headed somewhere because he couldn't even detect him around anymore, ?I wonder where the hell he went.? Ryosun noticed that the flower shop came into view, and Sakuya as per usual was helping some customers out, eventually she finished with the customers, giving them the set of flowers they wanted, ?Next!? Sakuya called out, and Ryosun steppd up, ?I don't actually need to buy any flowers ma'am, but I do need to buy the answer to a question.? Ryosun spoke quietly, a smirk on his face.

?Oh Ryosun-san, you're actually up and moving~~? Sakuya smiled with the cheer of her voice, ?I thought you would be in bed for an entire day.? Sakuya narrowed her eyes a little bit, ?Now what can I help you with?? Sakuya immediately took on a more serious tone, and Ryosun looked in the direction of the guild, ?Did Jason head through here by any chance recently?? Ryosun asked, causing Sakuya to blink a little bit, ?Yeah, he actually went by here twice, is something the matter?? Ryosun shook his head a little, ?No.. no I'm sure he's fine.? Ryosun mentally chided himself into believing that.



> Elsewhere-
> 
> "Damn it!" Vai shouts. "There's no interesting missions anymore!" He grumbles. "Damn and i was looking forward to getting some money... Hehehe, Least i haven't given Vincent his cut yet, the dumbass, never leave money to a thief."


 
SLAM! Vincent's hand immediately landed on the table with an empty case in front of him, and open for that matter, ?Give it to me... the stuff you took.. I need.. that stuff...? Vincent appeared to be in a drunken state, or perhaps a drugged up state with his eyes looking slightly red, ?What the hell are you talking about, old man?? Vai snarled a little bit, slightly started, ?Money, hand now, please.? Vincent said in a slurred monotone, before bursting out in laughter, ?Okay seriously, I'm not drugged, but you didn't think I'd forget about our deal, did you??


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 10, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> SLAM! Vincent's hand immediately landed on the table with an empty case in front of him, and open for that matter, ?Give it to me... the stuff you took.. I need.. that stuff...? Vincent appeared to be in a drunken state, or perhaps a drugged up state with his eyes looking slightly red, ?What the hell are you talking about, old man?? Vai snarled a little bit, slightly started, ?Money, hand now, please.? Vincent said in a slurred monotone, before bursting out in laughter, ?Okay seriously, I'm not drugged, but you didn't think I'd forget about our deal, did you??



"Oh, I don't have the money. You really should have stayed behind. It seems some thugs came over and, well you know just how weak i am. I just got over taken and it was stolen. Silly me." Vai threw his hands up and shrugged. "What are you to do huh? You get promised some money, when all of a sudden, some guy smarter and stronger just decides he wants it. It's really annoying~ But, it's not like this ever happened to YOU now right?" Vai smirked. "No one would be dumb enough to trick you out of money... Boy, i sure do wish i had some too... Now i'm stuck doing low paying missions just to make up for my half."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 10, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Oh, I don't have the money. You really should have stayed behind. It seems some thugs came over and, well you know just how weak i am. I just got over taken and it was stolen. Silly me." Vai threw his hands up and shrugged. "What are you to do huh? You get promised some money, when all of a sudden, some guy smarter and stronger just decides he wants it. It's really annoying~ But, it's not like this ever happened to YOU now right?" Vai smirked. "No one would be dumb enough to trick you out of money... Boy, i sure do wish i had some too... Now i'm stuck doing low paying missions just to make up for my half."


 
?Oh I see, a bunch of thugs stole from the little ol' weakling Vai.? Vincent smirked a little bit, ?I guess I shouldn't be surprised, since this is technically you we're talking about, the man who can't even find his way out of a wet paper bag, even if the solution for doing so hit him right in the face. Of course you would never try to cheat little ol' me out of money, I mean after all I'm poor and can barely afford rent for the place I live at after all.? Vincent rolled his eyes a little bit, ?If you're serious, then we've just found you a new mission, to go after the crooks that took my half of the money, although I _severely _doubt you are being serious.?


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 10, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?Oh I see, a bunch of thugs stole from the little ol' weakling Vai.? Vincent smirked a little bit, ?I guess I shouldn't be surprised, since this is technically you we're talking about, the man who can't even find his way out of a wet paper bag, even if the solution for doing so hit him right in the face. Of course you would never try to cheat little ol' me out of money, I mean after all I'm poor and can barely afford rent for the place I live at after all.? Vincent rolled his eyes a little bit, ?If you're serious, then we've just found you a new mission, to go after the crooks that took my half of the money, although I _severely _doubt you are being serious.?



"You can't blame a man for trying." Vai pulled out 300k and tossed it over to Vincent. "The bank manager only gave me half, said that destroying the building would require more money." Vai shrugged. "The little bastard wouldn't even give me the code to the vault so i could go get it myself. So you can see why i would try to keep your half." Vai flipped him off. "Now fuck off, I've got better things to do then look at your sorry excuse for a face."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 10, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "You can't blame a man for trying." Vai pulled out 300k and tossed it over to Vincent. "The bank manager only gave me half, said that destroying the building would require more money." Vai shrugged. "The little bastard wouldn't even give me the code to the vault so i could go get it myself. So you can see why i would try to keep your half." Vai flipped him off. "Now fuck off, I've got better things to do then look at your sorry excuse for a face."


 
Vincent caught the money and smirked, ?Good deal, I suppose I'll believe you, just this once.? Vincent lied through his teeth, he didn't really believe Vai, however he didn't particularly have a good enough reason to pursue him about the matter further, Vincent stuffed the money into the case, and picked it up off the table, ?That's fine, I have things I need to be doing right now anyways as well.? Vincent turned and made a hasty leave from the area, not giving thought to the fact that this seemed rather odd for him to do considering the person was Vai, however Vincent had other ?clients? he needed to meet before the day ended, so he didn't have all day to tease Vai.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 10, 2011)

The train keeps moving, i know not where it goes-

Jason got off the train, finding himself in a little town somewhere... He'd never been here before and couldn't remember what the conductor called it. But he knew one thing, it was deep in a crime riddled area. Dark Guilds could be found here, though they are small and insignificant to the main scheme of things. "They had a black king on their neck. If i want to find out about this guild, here is the only place i'll be able too." Jason took a deep breath and headed off into the town... It was a hole of a town. Buildings decrepit and falling apart. People stealing and thieving and drinking like they don't have a tomorrow... A town of human waste... Yet Jason would venture in and find out the truth.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 10, 2011)

Vincent had actually bothered to hop on the train this time, mostly because he didn't feel like taking the wagon to his next destination, every other time he had done so resulted in a stolen vehicle, and him having to pay for the expenses, so Vincent decided that just boarding the train in particular could be a decent enough trip, even if the bloody damn trip was slow for his tastes. Vincent sighed a little bit, rather bored by the uneventful train trip, at least a guild could try to invade the train so he could have a little fun taking them out, however even that didn't happen, and he arrived at his destination, a little town which could best be described as a wasteland of humans, old and decrepit buildings everywhere, a town full of thieves and looters, and most of all drinking, Vai would get a kick out of this place. Vincent smirked to himself, ?It's such a shame the only place to find out anything about a Dark Guild is here in this town.?


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 10, 2011)

Jason wondered around the town and held "Have you seen this before?" He asks an elderly woman, but she merely shrugs and walks off. "Sir, have you seen this before?" He turns to an elderly man this time, but he too shrugs and walks off. Jason lets out a sigh and moves down the street, he comes across a drunkard. The man is lying in a puddle of booze, his clothes are torn and his hair is matted. "Whadya want!?" He shouts as Jason nears him. "Have you seen this before?" The man looks at it with one eye, nearly disinterested until he realizes what the symbol is. "YA FOOL! Why are ya showin that off!?" The man leaps up and rips the paper from Jason's hand. "Damn the luck..." He sighs and rubs the back of his head. "Will you tell me about them?" Jason asks. "Aye... But not here. Meet me outside of town, near the old run down station." Jason nods. "I'll be there."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 11, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Jason wondered around the town and held "Have you seen this before?" He asks an elderly woman, but she merely shrugs and walks off. "Sir, have you seen this before?" He turns to an elderly man this time, but he too shrugs and walks off. Jason lets out a sigh and moves down the street, he comes across a drunkard. The man is lying in a puddle of booze, his clothes are torn and his hair is matted. "Whadya want!?" He shouts as Jason nears him. "Have you seen this before?" The man looks at it with one eye, nearly disinterested until he realizes what the symbol is. "YA FOOL! Why are ya showin that off!?" The man leaps up and rips the paper from Jason's hand. "Damn the luck..." He sighs and rubs the back of his head. "Will you tell me about them?" Jason asks. "Aye... But not here. Meet me outside of town, near the old run down station." Jason nods. "I'll be there."



?Oh, that looks interesting.? Vincent noted as he came across a kid who happened to be walking around, holding up a picture and asking people about a specific Dark Guild, ?A Fairy brat is walking around here, asking about Dark Guilds, oh the things I could get them in trouble for if I felt like it.? Vincent grinned to himself, ?However, that particular symbol looks interesting, perhaps they're a pretty strong guild.? Vincent pondered for a moment, and then made his decision, ?I just had a brilliant idea, I'll ?eavesdrop? on this little conversation and find out whatever information I can about this guild.?


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 11, 2011)

The Station 2- 

Jason walked into the old building, he could see the stone walls crumbling bit by bit. Tiny fragments fell to the ground and formed graying piles of dust. He felt uncomfortable here, the roof was dotted with holes. The rats had made their nests in the abandoned benches and booths. This was no place for anyone to be... The perfect spot for a secret meeting. "You there?" Jason asks. "Aye..." The drunkard from before walks out from the shadows, he lets out a sigh and sits on one of the benches. "Ye be wantin to know bout that guild eh?" 

Jason nodded. "Right. Suppose i could tell you what i know..." He looked up through one of the holes and noticed the sun beginning to go down. "Should be a good time for my tale then." He looked over at Jason, "Have a seat lad, this story.. It's a bit of a long one." He let out one more sigh and leaned forward. "It all happened about... three or four years ago now......" 

"There was a time this place was hustling and bustling with people, Where the mages who came here were looking for adventure and magic! That all changed..." The town was glowing with energy, the people smiled and cheered. The train ran through the town and many mages in colorful robes with different guild symbols stepped off. "I can't believe we made it!" They laughed and ran out into the town. "Oooh! Look! a Leo key! I can't believe they have it here!" 

"But that was when it happened..." The mage didn't have a name, but the people knew he was bad business. The man dressed in black armor, his prescience sucked the light in around him. It appeared as if he walked through the shadows themselves. Eating whatever light was in his path. When he spoke, his voice seemed to quake the very ground itself. "I was a simple magic shop owner back then... He came into my shop." His feet made thunderous claps as they walked on the hard wood floor. 

The shop owner swallowed his fear, or attempted too. He could sense blackness within this man... There was no other words for it, there was a dark spirit to him. He could feel no joy, no happiness... There was only emptiness where a soul should be. "Can i help ya find somethin?" The shop owner asked the man. "Do you carry any spells of light?" His voice... The question... No, not a question, it was a demand. A demand that felt like it pierced through the very core of the shop owners being and stated, If you say no.. He'll kill you.

"So...Sorry sir, but we don't have a thing of that caliber here. We've got some nice Wind and Fire spells though~ Rare ones ta boot if ya can believe it! But Aye, gettin a hold of light magic is a bit difficult... even more so fer a small town ya see?" That was when it happened, the mans hand raised up "And i could see it... I could see my own demise... It felt as if he had killed me already and i was merely waiting for the ferry'man ta take me home..." 

The drunkard gulped once more. "The black king was here." That was what he said... Then in an instant, the shop was destroyed... "My leg was taken in that instant..." He rolled up his pants leg to reveal a metallic replacement. "Aye... He moved through the town like a tornado of hate... He chased away the mages... Burned down what he could and left without another word... But he left behind sumthin we'll never forget." The old man points to the wall of the station behind him. The wall bared the same symbol as the mages from earlier. "No one wishes to speak of it anymore. The Black King had come and he destroyed this town." 

Jason gulped. "He was... he was really that strong?" Jason asks. "Aye." The drunkard responds. "You would do good to not hold that sign up around here. He is a man who doesn't care about life, he merely views it as sumthin to erase..." Jason nods. "T..thank you, but i have to find them..." "ARE YA DAFT LAD!? Ya can't even use your arm! What good would ya be against a being that powerful!?" Jason shrugged. "They have my friend. What can i do?" The drunkards eyes widened... He hadn't heard that in a long time... That tone that the boy used.... "Hope huh...? Heh... Been a long time since i had sumthin like that...." 

"Alright..." The drunkard rubbed the back of his head. "Alright i suppose... I'll give ya some advice." Jason looked at him, a little confused. "He's lookin for light magic... Don't know why..." The man shrugged. "Maybe.. ya can bribe him with this." The drunk man handed Jason a small glowing white orb. "W..what is this?" Jason asked. "The light magic, Cure." Jason looked confused. "Aye, i had it on me the entire time..." The drunkard laughed. "I suppose... it's my fault the towns like this... I should have just given it to him those years ago..." 

Jason shook his head and put his hand on the drunkards shoulder. "No, i think you did what you thought was right... A man like that, he can't be trusted... he probably would have destroyed the town anyway." The drunkard laughed. "Aye... suppose you're right lad." Jason stood up and bowed. "Thank you-" "Avery, Thomas Avery." Jason smiled. "Thank you, Thomas." With that, he began to leave the building. "Aye lad, Thank you as well... Perhaps... Perhaps i'll rebuild this town after all. There seems to be a little ray of light on the horizon."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 11, 2011)

Vincent had managed to follow the Fairy brat into an old run down station, which had probably been abandoned for years based simply on the fact that the walls of the building seemed to be crumbling. Vincent noted that there appeared to be holes in the roof, and rats had made nests all over the place, including benches and booths, which seemed to be a preferred hiding spot for them, ?_I can see why this would be the perfect place for a meeting._? Vincent thought to himself, and made it a point to appear as if he was merely exploring the area while the boy asked if a person were there. Vincent made quick note that a drunkard seemed to come out of a hiding place, and that was when they had begun talking about the past of the village.

Vincent continued to appear to explore the area, while staying close enough within ear shot to listen to the story, and he listened as the man told of how the town used to be prosperous, with many mages coming and going from the train station, including some mages who appeared to be looking for special keys, ?_Probably a Stellar Spirit mage of some sort._? Vincent thought to himself, and continued to listen to the story, when a particular point crossed his ears, a Dark Mage decided he wanted to make a visit into town, and apparently looked like he was sucking up light wherever he went, ?_Sounds like my kind of mage._? Vincent smirked to himself, and listened as the man mentioned he had been a shop keeper in those days, and the Dark Mage walked into his shop, asking if the person happened to have any spells of Light, something Vincent knew would be rare for a shop of said caliber to keep around, he made special note of that, because Vincent happened to know a particular hub for Light Mages.

Vincent listened to how the man had his shop destroyed, his leg taken, and then this so called ?Black King? made his way through the town, chasing away the mages, burning everything within his sight, and then leaving the town in ruins afterward, only leaving behind the symbol on the wall, ?_Definitely sounds like my kind of mage._? Vincent listened as the man mentioned that he had something for the boy to bribe the Black King with, a little glowing orb that had the words, ?the Light Magic, cure? embedded onto it, Vincent smirked a little bit, he had no need to steal the object from the boy right now, not until he met this Black King for himself. Vincent listened as the boy reassured him, thanked him, and then left, ?Black King Guild, huh? Sounds like the place I'm looking for.? Vincent walked over to the drunkard who was just about to leave, ?Excuse me, sir, I happened to be exploring this abandoned station when I couldn't help except overhear your conversation.? Vincent put on his most charmed tone, ?I'm a Mage with a legal guild, if you happen to know the location of this Dark Guild, I'd like to do some Espionage to figure out what their plans are for this Light Magic, so that I can alert other Guilds that they may pose a risk.? Vincent didn't know if his plan to get information would work, it would depend on whether the drunkard knew the location of their guild, ?Even if you have any rumors of their location, it's better than nothing I assure you.?


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 11, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Vincent had managed to follow the Fairy brat into an old run down station, which had probably been abandoned for years based simply on the fact that the walls of the building seemed to be crumbling. Vincent noted that there appeared to be holes in the roof, and rats had made nests all over the place, including benches and booths, which seemed to be a preferred hiding spot for them, ?_I can see why this would be the perfect place for a meeting._? Vincent thought to himself, and made it a point to appear as if he was merely exploring the area while the boy asked if a person were there. Vincent made quick note that a drunkard seemed to come out of a hiding place, and that was when they had begun talking about the past of the village.
> 
> Vincent continued to appear to explore the area, while staying close enough within ear shot to listen to the story, and he listened as the man told of how the town used to be prosperous, with many mages coming and going from the train station, including some mages who appeared to be looking for special keys, ?_Probably a Stellar Spirit mage of some sort._? Vincent thought to himself, and continued to listen to the story, when a particular point crossed his ears, a Dark Mage decided he wanted to make a visit into town, and apparently looked like he was sucking up light wherever he went, ?_Sounds like my kind of mage._? Vincent smirked to himself, and listened as the man mentioned he had been a shop keeper in those days, and the Dark Mage walked into his shop, asking if the person happened to have any spells of Light, something Vincent knew would be rare for a shop of said caliber to keep around, he made special note of that, because Vincent happened to know a particular hub for Light Mages.
> 
> Vincent listened to how the man had his shop destroyed, his leg taken, and then this so called ?Black King? made his way through the town, chasing away the mages, burning everything within his sight, and then leaving the town in ruins afterward, only leaving behind the symbol on the wall, ?_Definitely sounds like my kind of mage._? Vincent listened as the man mentioned that he had something for the boy to bribe the Black King with, a little glowing orb that had the words, ?the Light Magic, cure? embedded onto it, Vincent smirked a little bit, he had no need to steal the object from the boy right now, not until he met this Black King for himself. Vincent listened as the boy reassured him, thanked him, and then left, ?Black King Guild, huh? Sounds like the place I'm looking for.? Vincent walked over to the drunkard who was just about to leave, ?Excuse me, sir, I happened to be exploring this abandoned station when I couldn't help except overhear your conversation.? Vincent put on his most charmed tone, ?I'm a Mage with a legal guild, if you happen to know the location of this Dark Guild, I'd like to do some Espionage to figure out what their plans are for this Light Magic, so that I can alert other Guilds that they may pose a risk.? Vincent didn't know if his plan to get information would work, it would depend on whether the drunkard knew the location of their guild, ?Even if you have any rumors of their location, it's better than nothing I assure you.?



"Aye... I wish i could help you, but i told the lad everything i knew... If i knew the location, i woulda told him." The drunkard waved as he began to walk off. "Besides, that man.. He's not someone you want to meet..." The drunkard vanished into the darkness... Though the light in his heart had been relight by that young mage. "I suppose, I should re-open the shop." He smirked. 


Jason looked up at the sun as it began to set in the distance. "It's getting late, i better move onto the next town." He put the orb in his pocket, but felt something new. "Huh?" Checking it out, he noticed he had a piece of paper in there he didn't remember... "What's this?" Jason opened the paper curiously. "Hey lad' I think we're bein watched... I've written this down using my magic, Don't ask questions! An old man like me still got a few tricks! Anyway, There are rumors the guild is located on Farfella Island. Head to the port town of Alberos and you should be able to catch a ferry by next morn... But be careful, the hand of the dark king is wide and vast."

Jason smiled a little bit. "He's kind of impressive for a drunkard." Jason chuckled and headed towards the station once more. 

A new location on his map... Alberos.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 11, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Aye... I wish i could help you, but i told the lad everything i knew... If i knew the location, i woulda told him." The drunkard waved as he began to walk off. "Besides, that man.. He's not someone you want to meet..." The drunkard vanished into the darkness... Though the light in his heart had been relight by that young mage. "I suppose, I should re-open the shop." He smirked.
> 
> 
> Jason looked up at the sun as it began to set in the distance. "It's getting late, i better move onto the next town." He put the orb in his pocket, but felt something new. "Huh?" Checking it out, he noticed he had a piece of paper in there he didn't remember... "What's this?" Jason opened the paper curiously. "Hey lad' I think we're bein watched... I've written this down using my magic, Don't ask questions! An old man like me still got a few tricks! Anyway, There are rumors the guild is located on Farfella Island. Head to the port town of Alberos and you should be able to catch a ferry by next morn... But be careful, the hand of the dark king is wide and vast."
> ...


 
“I see, that's a shame.” Vincent smirked a little bit, and headed out of the station, as per his expectations that old man wasn't a slouch, and probably still had a few magic tricks up his sleeve, so his next best lead would probably be to follow the Fairy brat. Vincent pulled a cigarette and lit it up, taking a small puff as he discreetly followed after the Fairy Tail mage, “Just as I expected, he already told the kid where the rumored location is.” Vincent smirked, and after a few more puffs of his cigarette, flicked the object away into the street nearby, “Whoops, hope that doesn't catch anything on fire.” Vincent noted without a care in the world, he just needed to get to this Black King Guild place, “Looks like he's heading towards the train station, well now maybe we're getting somewhere after all.”


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 12, 2011)

The Second Destination- Alberos- 

Jason managed to get the last train of the day. It was a good deal because having to stay in that town kind of freighted him. The night sky was beautiful as it passed by him, that took his fears away. Watching the stars shine, little lights of hope in a world of black. It reminded him of humans.. The world is a dark place, but each person who lets hope fill their hearts was like a light in that darkness. Town light up the darkness, friends illuminate the night and guilds bring together the lights and create a source of hope that rivals the sun. 

Jason yawned... He' was tired... Though he had been able to reduce the pain in his arm through a few medications, they were beginning to wear off. "Damn it..." He let out a sigh and thought back to that orb. "I wonder..." He shook his head. "No, if i use it i'll have nothing to bargain with... sigh..." Jason looked down at the floor of the train. He watched small bits of rock jump around across the floor. They would scoot from one spot to another, jumping the entire time... They reminded him of his guild, always moving and full of energy. Everyone always laughing and happy... a smile crosses the edge of his lips and his eyes begin to close. 

Jason falls over to the side of the seat and begins to sleep, he'd deserve this rest, and he would need it for what happened next.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 12, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> The Second Destination- Alberos-
> 
> Jason managed to get the last train of the day. It was a good deal because having to stay in that town kind of freighted him. The night sky was beautiful as it passed by him, that took his fears away. Watching the stars shine, little lights of hope in a world of black. It reminded him of humans.. The world is a dark place, but each person who lets hope fill their hearts was like a light in that darkness. Town light up the darkness, friends illuminate the night and guilds bring together the lights and create a source of hope that rivals the sun.
> 
> ...


 
Vincent managed to get a train ticket which happened to be for the last train of the day, a rather good deal because he happened to be in need of some supplies, and he could pick them up in the next destination, which he noted to be a place called Alberos. Vincent took his seat in the train, which he noted had a good view of the night sky, and Vincent smirked a little as he saw the stars, a perfect representation of his cynical view of the world, the stars in a black sky, little symbols of hope he would snuff out piece by piece when he finally invoked his plan to drive the world into chaos. Vincent laid his head back on the window, for once he actually felt tired, an unusual occurrence for him.

?I must be going soft all of a sudden.? Vincent narrowed his eyes a little bit, ?It's unusual for me to be so exhausted, but then I guess I've been doing a lot of traveling lately.? Vincent pulled out another cigarette, this had become a habit of him before going to sleep, he would smoke before finally nodding off, he lit the cigarette up, and began to puff on it. ?Ridiculous,? Vincent noted as he saw the little pebbles of rock skittering across the floor with each bump the train hit, ?Like little frail insects waiting to be squashed.? Vincent noted dully, and slammed his foot down onto the rocks, breaking them into even smaller pieces, taking another puff on his cigarette, ?Hah, that's more like it.? Vincent continued smoking his cigarette for another five minutes, then finally laid it on the floor and stomped on it, and then slowly lowered his head, ?Now then.. about that nap.?


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 12, 2011)

A journey to the end of the beginning. 

What is it that drives man... Greed, Lust, Wrath, Sloth, Envy, Gluttony, Pride. Our lust represents the good and the evil, We love and thus we lust. Love drives the good yet lust drives the wicked. Is this so cut and dry? Can lust and love be the same? Envy, Envy drives the wicked, Yet those who look upon a man stronger then themselves envy that man. If he is a good man, they envy him and wish to be like him. They work to that goal, becoming a man of good virtue and fighting for his friends. But so too does a man who envy's the strong wish to be stronger. The seven sins of man are also the seven virtues of man. They can be turned from Evil To Good based on the intentions of those who follow them. 

Which do you follow? Good, Evil... Two sides, Same coin. 


"Nnngh...." Jason's eyes hesitated to open as bright light poured in. "We will be arriving at the Port City Alberos in a few minutes, Sorry for the long trip ladies and Gentleman but please, enjoy the view." Jason sat up and stretched, rubbing his eyes a bit. He'd ended up sleeping all night, quickly he checked his pockets and let out a heavy breath of relief. It was still there, safe and sound. After calming down a bit, he decided to head the captains advice and looked outside the window. 

There was a forest of green trees blocking his view, he was a bit depressed at first. But the trains speed soon cause the trees to fade away into what felt like a dream. The ocean before Jason was vast and ever expanding, the mid morning sun reflected the crystal blue waters light perfectly. The waves looked like precious sapphires rolling onto golden beaches. The city was like a living panting, bright colors and beautiful buildings. The town stretched for miles, much larger then Magnolia was. 

"A...amazing....!" Jason's jaw was wide as he looked out the window. He had only his left hand on the glass, still unable to move his right arm. But the view made him forget that, for a moment he was lost in the gleam of the morning rays. In a few moments the train landed at the station. Jason was met with a horde of people as he tried to leave and they tried to enter the train. "Nngh... So many people..." Jason squeezed past them all and found himself of the cobblestone streets of Alberos. 

The buildings were all painted and decorated with different stories. Each building was like a piece of a puzzle, when the puzzle was put together, it told the story of the village itself. "A..amazing..." Jason looked at a few of the buildings. Great mages firing powerful magical spells, Fishermen braving harsh storms. Knights fending off the hordes of bandits. He took a deep breath and inhaled the sea air. He wished he could stay and see everything the town had to offer, but he had to get to that island... Farfalla was it? 

Ggggrrrruuuuu.... "But first... i need food." Jason rubbed his stomach and looked around for a restaurant. He would eat. Then his journey would begin.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 12, 2011)

There are two certainties in this world, you either live your life as an idealist, or you live your life with cynicism, there is no gray spot in between, you will never see a person who borders between these two lines of thought, you never see a cynical idealist, and you never see an idealistic cynical person, people can not live without these two nature of thoughts. So why then, do people cling to such idiotic ideals as hope, love, passion, honesty, morality, they're all abstract concepts that don't hold any real meaning in the world. Love is a driving force which allows us to connect with people? How pathetic. Hope is a driving force which allows us to keep going? Rubbish. Passion is a driving force which pushes us to do our best? Ignorant. Honesty is a driving force which allows us to depend upon another person? Absurd. Morality is a driving force which allows us to decide which is good and evil? Naive. Those kind of concepts don't belong in this world, and yet people continuously blindly follow them, without ever knowing the truth, you either obtain everything from the world, or you're left with absolutely nothing.​ 
?Huh?? Vincent blinked his eyes wearily as he looked around, his nap had turned into much more than just a nap it seemed, ?Oh? I slept the entire night, must have been from not sleeping for the past two days now, I've been doing so much work lately, I guess rest is good once and a while.? Vincent perked up when he noticed a voice come over the speakers, ?We'll be arriving at the Port City Alberos in a few minutes, sorry for the long trip ladies and gentlemen, but please, enjoy the view.? Vincent looked out the window just to humor the voice of the conductor, ?View? What view? It's just a stupid forest, nothing to see here.? Vincent dually noted with sarcasm dripping from his voice, however the view eventually cleared from a mass of trees to a wide and vast city with an even vaster ocean in the background.

?As expected, this place will be worth grabbing some supplies from, and maybe picking up a bite to eat.? Vincent again noted as his stomach seemingly agreed with him, ?Not a bad city either, and that's not a compliment you get from me very often.? Vincent looked over the city, noting that one could mistake it for scenery you'd expect to see coming out of a movie where the Protagonists had just arrived at a port town to head to their final destination, ?Maybe I should become a movie director before I destroy the world, I'll make a movie with a scene like that, I'll call it ?A Hero's Journey: The End of the Beginning?? Vincent chuckled to himself, ?Then everyone would be pissed off at me when the movie ended with the revelation that there was no hope in the first place, the entire attempt at protecting the world had been for naught.?

Vincent narrowed his eyes a little bit as he went to go move off the train, noting the large amount of people that attempted to get on, ?Move it idiots, Banshee Cry.? Vincent allowed his magic to create a large wailing burst which caused the group to split apart in wonder at where the sound had come from, allowing Vincent an easy path off the train, ?That worked rather well, I'll have to do it more often.? Vincent took another look at the massive port city from the outside, ?So colorful it's almost disgusting.? Vincent smirked a little bit, noting that one could possibly tell the entire history of the town merely by looking at the configurations the buildings had been placed in, ?Now then, about those supplies I'll be needing, as well as some food.?


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 12, 2011)

Paradigm Shift- The Beginning is the end. 

The restaurant that Jason stopped at seemed to be quite popular. The bar was filled with people sitting at the stools, drinking down large glasses of beer and laughing. There was music in the background, played by a band past the par. There were booths lining the walls, the bar nestled neatly in the middle, Forming a cube within a cube. Then the tables that found themselves scattered in random patters throughout the rest of the place. It was lively, everyone was laughing and having fun. 

Jason found himself in the back corner, away from the band, the bar and everyone else. A brunette waitress came up to him, her hair flowing down her white dress and apron. "Hello` Can i take your order?" She smiled. "I'll have one of everything." Jason comments. "Eh...? R...really? Oh, Hahahaha! that's funny!" She smiled. "Really, what would you like?" She smiled again. "One of everything please." Jason responds again. "Y...you're serious?" Jason simply nodded as her eyes widened. "R...right away..." 

The table was soon filled with different delights. Desserts, salads, soups, breads, meats it was a cornucopia of choices! Everything smelt delicious and Jason would find out soon. Using only his left hand he began to shovel the food in, eating with a speed that would make even professional gluttons blush. Jason finished his meal in record time and left a generous tip for the nice waitress. He left the place and stretched a bit. It was really satisfying... But Jason soon realized he hadn't changed in a while... New clothes were in order. 

Jason found a clothing shop and looked around, soon he found what he was looking for. The new clothing was a fancy auburn suit. The consisted of pants, vest and jacket. The pants had a light pinstripe to them tinted gold, the vest was the same and held only 4 buttons. Each button was golden in color, perhaps gold plate or real gold, Jason wasn't quite sure. But he could see the intricate flower design in each golden button. The petals opening and vine swirling around it. 

The jacket was the same as the vest, four buttons with flowers carved in. The suit came with a tie and hat that matched it perfectly. "Excellent choice sir!" The attendant smiled, while there Jason bought a suitcase to put the orb and his old clothes into. "Thank you." Jason left the money on the counter and headed towards the docks.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 12, 2011)

Ryosun had been on this train for hours now, it had been the first one to leave this morning, which had been a good deal earlier than he expected it to be, however he had the opportunity to take two naps, and the trip still hadn't been finished yet. Ryosun sighed a little bit, Jason had just up and left without telling him, so he took the first train he could get out of the town, he managed to arrive in the first town which had been completely ran down, and met up with an old shop owner who had just finished talking to Jason, and caught the story of what Jason had been up to the entire time. Ryosun gritted his teeth a little bit, ?That stupid idiot, he should tell me these things before hand.? Ryosun nearly punched the wall beside him, why hadn't Jason come to him to ask him for help? Jason still had a broken arm, and it hadn't healed yet, which meant his fighting ability would be reduced to three-quarters of it's normal worth, still unimpressive when dealing with an entire Dark Guild.​ 
?We'll be arriving at the Port City Alberonas in a few minutes, we apologize for the long trip, however we hope you enjoy the view.? Ryosun sighed a little bit, and didn't bother to look out the window at all, he had still been focused on what Jason had been up to, however as soon as he managed to step off the train and into the city, he had to be awed by the vastness of it, ?This place.. it's.. surreal.? Ryosun muttered to himself, noting the multiple drawings on the buildings, and how the entire town seemed to be interconnected between itself, ?Wait, I don't have time for this!? Ryosun shook his head of the thoughts, and immediately went to work signaling down the first person he could find to point him in the direction of the docks.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 12, 2011)

A ship that sails-

Jason managed to make it to the pier, ships lined the docks. Men throwing down boxes of supplies, bags of fish, people leaving the ferries... It was an amazing sight to behold... this town was filled with amazing sights! But there was no time. "Excuse me, I need to get to Falfalla island...?" A man looked up at him. "Do you be meanin Farfella?" He asks. "Y..Yes." Jason nods and gups, the mans beard is long and black, his right eye covered with a patch. He gives off the air of a cur. "I can take ya, For a price." He narrows his one good eye and looks Jason over. 

"H..how much..." Jason gulps. "Bout' 70 jewels will do, usual ferry charge mate." Jason nods. "Of course..." He chuckles a bit and rubs the back of his head. "Best be hurrying, I'm the only Ferryman brave nough to venture to that island." Jason nods and follows the man onto the ship. There were a few others on the boat as well, they didn't look like mages.. No they looked like men hunting down mages... Dark mages to be specific. "Well, this is... comfortable..." Jason thinks to himself... "I just hope i make it there in one piece."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 12, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> A ship that sails-
> 
> Jason managed to make it to the pier, ships lined the docks. Men throwing down boxes of supplies, bags of fish, people leaving the ferries... It was an amazing sight to behold... this town was filled with amazing sights! But there was no time. "Excuse me, I need to get to Falfalla island...?" A man looked up at him. "Do you be meanin Farfella?" He asks. "Y..Yes." Jason nods and gups, the mans beard is long and black, his right eye covered with a patch. He gives off the air of a cur. "I can take ya, For a price." He narrows his one good eye and looks Jason over.
> 
> "H..how much..." Jason gulps. "Bout' 70 jewels will do, usual ferry charge mate." Jason nods. "Of course..." He chuckles a bit and rubs the back of his head. "Best be hurrying, I'm the only Ferryman brave nough to venture to that island." Jason nods and follows the man onto the ship. There were a few others on the boat as well, they didn't look like mages.. No they looked like men hunting down mages... Dark mages to be specific. "Well, this is... comfortable..." Jason thinks to himself... "I just hope i make it there in one piece."



?I'll have to keep this place on my list of places to visit for good food.? Vincent had a pack over his back, which contained many different traveling supplies including a map to boot, ?Now then, it looks like I managed to follow this brat all the way to the docks, so I assume that ferry leads to my next destination.? Vincent noted with an amused expression on his face, and walked over to the entry way to the ferries, looking over the location to get a feel for the area, ?Lots of people coming and going, I'd assume the one with the Mage Hunters on it is probably the one I'm looking for.? Vincent noted with a slight tone of glee in his voice, noting a man who appears to be wearing an eyepatch and has a long black beard, getting the ferry ready for takeoff, ?Excuse me,? Vincent attempts to get the man's attention, ?May I ask where this ferry is headed to, and how much the going rate is to ride on it?

-----------------

Ryosun had stopped to get a sandwich along the way in order to cure his hunger from the mostly morning trip, and had finally managed to make his way down to the docks, however with the multiple different sights in line, he seemed to be having a hard time managing to figure out which ferry in particular contained the one Jason had on it, so he signaled down a woman nearby, ?Excuse me ma'am, can you tell me which of these ferries is headed to Farfella Island?? Ryosun asked with a curt expression on his face, and the woman got pretty nervous as a result, ?I don't know why you're wanting to head in that direction, but that's your own business, that ferry over there with the black beard as it's owner heads in that direction.? Ryosun turned to look in the direction, and noted that the ferry looked like it was about to leave, chances are Jason probably boarded it by now, ?I see, thanks for your time.? Ryosun began sprinting in the direction of the ferry, however judging by the distance he might not make it on time.


----------



## Kei (Jan 12, 2011)

*Rose*

She ran as fast as she could, she was going to be late for her very first mission. If she was she would never hear the end of it from Dia. She jumped over some fallen trees and made it to a town, it was beautiful in way. Flowers and bushes every where, square stones made up most the road ways.  People and pets happily made their way down the street, she smiled..

What a beautiful place...

In the middle of it all was a circus tent, it was big and red with different colors banners and clowns dancing everywhere. Rose never been to a circus before, but it looked good. A fat man on a podium was guiding the people in and making them pay for their tickets as he told of the wonderful show that awaits. Rose made her way though the crowd to get to him..

When he saw her he smiled,"My my my, what a beautiful young lady we have here...Do you want to work here too?" he asked her

"No..I am here for the job you posted...I am Rose.." she told him, the circus man seemed took back from what she said and slightly twisted his head..


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 12, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?I'll have to keep this place on my list of places to visit for good food.? Vincent had a pack over his back, which contained many different traveling supplies including a map to boot, ?Now then, it looks like I managed to follow this brat all the way to the docks, so I assume that ferry leads to my next destination.? Vincent noted with an amused expression on his face, and walked over to the entry way to the ferries, looking over the location to get a feel for the area, ?Lots of people coming and going, I'd assume the one with the Mage Hunters on it is probably the one I'm looking for.? Vincent noted with a slight tone of glee in his voice, noting a man who appears to be wearing an eyepatch and has a long black beard, getting the ferry ready for takeoff, ?Excuse me,? Vincent attempts to get the man's attention, ?May I ask where this ferry is headed to, and how much the going rate is to ride on it?



"This Ferry be headed to Farfella Island, Home of the cursed and land of pretty decent socks i must say." the captain raised his pant leg to reveal a bright blue sock. "Aye, very comfortable. I recommend buyin a pair or three." Though he could sense that the mans patience was wearing. "The going rate is 70 jewels. Pay me that and i'll take ya to the island." He looked around a bit. "Scuse me one second sir..." The man stepped away for just a bit. "LAST CALL FOR THE FERRY TO FARFELLA! LAST CHANCE TO GET ON OR GET OFF!"


----------



## Kei (Jan 12, 2011)

*Rose*

The circus man took her into the back, he couldn't believe such a young girl would be position here at all.She didn't seem strong enough, her body was thin and she looked like she wasn't interested in working but enjoying time out with her friends like young girls like her was suppose to. But she said she came for a job and that made the man look at her and question her power.

Rose took a deep breath and looked at him,"Are you sure...?"she asked,"My power is great and I will not be held responsible for what happens to anything.."

The circus man just nodded, "Yes yes, go go, hurry hurry.."

Rose sighed, their was a statue of the ring leader in front of her, she ran towards it and punched it. And not even with her full strength, the statue crumbled beneath her fist. The man shivered and Rose looked at him with a confused look, isn't this what he wanted?

"Please...Enough test..."she told him


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 12, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "This Ferry be headed to Farfella Island, Home of the cursed and land of pretty decent socks i must say." the captain raised his pant leg to reveal a bright blue sock. "Aye, very comfortable. I recommend buyin a pair or three." Though he could sense that the mans patience was wearing. "The going rate is 70 jewels. Pay me that and i'll take ya to the island." He looked around a bit. "Scuse me one second sir..." The man stepped away for just a bit. "LAST CALL FOR THE FERRY TO FARFELLA! LAST CHANCE TO GET ON OR GET OFF!"



Vincent had begun to get slightly annoyed when the man started going on about socks, however he noted the particular sock the man was wearing, and decided the color would probably match his outfit so maybe he would look into buying a pair. Vincent smirked a little bit, ?Home of the cursed, sounds rather interesting, I do believe this is the place I'm suppose to be looking for.? Vincent went to say something else, however he had been interrupted by another voice behind him.

?WAIT! HOLD THAT FERRY!? Ryosun called out, noting that someone else happened to be standing beside the guy preparing it, which was the only reason he managed to get here just in time, and he stopped for a moment to catch his breath, ?This ferry is heading to Farfella Island, right? How much is the price, I can pay whatever you want.? Vincent had to smirk at the newcomer's spark of spirit, he certainly didn't seem to hesitate with the knowledge of where he happened to be headed.

?You seem to be in high spirits.? Vincent noted with a smirk on his face, ?You know where you're headed, and yet you don't hesitate about that fact at all.? Ryosun narrowed his eyes a little, ?My friend is on that ferry, and if I don't help him out then who knows what kind of troublesome situation he'll get himself into.? Vincent grinned, ?A testy attitude you have there, I like it, just what I'd expect of a Fairy Brat.? Vincent chuckled a little bit, causing Ryosun to grit his teeth especially once he noted the mark on the man, ?Phantom Lord, huh? I should have known, only someone with your type of personality would be in that guild.?

?_Reminds me of Vai's attitude, except less cynical, I'll have fun teasing him during this trip._? Vincent noted slightly sadistically, ?I would love to continue bickering with you over the petty rivalry of our guild, however we both have a common destination, so let's save this conversation until we've actually gotten on the ferry.?

Ryosun's eyes widened a little, he had totally forgotten about the ferry in his debate with the Phantom punk, ?Right, anyways, about that going price?? Ryosun turned his head back to the man now that the Phantom punk had decided to leave him alone for more than a few seconds.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 12, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Vincent had begun to get slightly annoyed when the man started going on about socks, however he noted the particular sock the man was wearing, and decided the color would probably match his outfit so maybe he would look into buying a pair. Vincent smirked a little bit, ?Home of the cursed, sounds rather interesting, I do believe this is the place I'm suppose to be looking for.? Vincent went to say something else, however he had been interrupted by another voice behind him.
> 
> ?WAIT! HOLD THAT FERRY!? Ryosun called out, noting that someone else happened to be standing beside the guy preparing it, which was the only reason he managed to get here just in time, and he stopped for a moment to catch his breath, ?This ferry is heading to Farfella Island, right? How much is the price, I can pay whatever you want.? Vincent had to smirk at the newcomer's spark of spirit, he certainly didn't seem to hesitate with the knowledge of where he happened to be headed.
> 
> ...



Black beard looked the new person over... desperate to be on the last ride of the ferry.. He should help him, tell him the price and let him on. "170 jewels." he replies, a very serious look on his face. "I'll be reminding you that there is no other ferry that goes to Farfella from here either." He turned his back. "Unless... the price is too steep for you... Would be a shame ya know? Probably with that lad with the injured arm aye? And so many mage hunters on board... I wonder what would happen if they all attacked... Shame he doesn't have a friend... Tis truly a shame."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 12, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Black beard looked the new person over... desperate to be on the last ride of the ferry.. He should help him, tell him the price and let him on. "170 jewels." he replies, a very serious look on his face. "I'll be reminding you that there is no other ferry that goes to Farfella from here either." He turned his back. "Unless... the price is too steep for you... Would be a shame ya know? Probably with that lad with the injured arm aye? And so many mage hunters on board... I wonder what would happen if they all attacked... Shame he doesn't have a friend... Tis truly a shame."



Vincent almost had to stifle back some form of laughter, the man truly knew how to bargain with people who offered him anything he wanted as a price, ?Fine then, I'll pay the 170, I just need to stop my friend from doing something incredibly stupid by himself!? Ryosun noted without a care in the world, oblivious to the fact that the man had raised the price on him, all he knew is that Jason was on the ship, and with his arm still injured he would need his help in finding his friend. Vincent smirked a little bit, Fairy Tail practically worked off the basis of nakama, and this kid seemed to be no different at all, ?_Amusing little rascals._? Vincent noted with a slight hint of interest, Fairy Tail as a guild had always interested him, especially with their destructive tendency that exceeded most of Phantom Lord's mages except for Vai and himself.

Ryosun looked the ferry over multiple times, before finally catching glimpse of Jason, ?Oh, there he is! So I was right on time after all.? Ryosun smirked a little bit, ?I'm going to rag on you later for leaving me behind like that, idiot.? Vincent dually noted that Ryosun happened to particularly be of the type of personality that he enjoyed breaking down slowly over time, something he just might take some pride in doing at a later date.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 12, 2011)

Leaving the port of sanity- 


Jason looked over the ocean as the ship began to move. He hadn't noticed Ryosun yet, he hadn't noticed anything. He kept looking out over the ocean. The waves hypnotized him as they slowly splashed again the side of the ship. The mage hunters were all talking and laughing, "We'll bring in those dark guild bastards and make a killing!" Jason shook his head, he'd seen them first hand. Those guys... They weren't something you could just beat that easily. "Damn it. How did you go and get captured?" Jason let out a sigh and looked back out over the ocean.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 12, 2011)

Ryosun took a glance at the ocean once the ferry began moving, he had noticed Jason however hadn't decided how he would approach him on the issue, mostly because he didn't know exactly how Jason would react to him showing up so suddenly, Ryosun noted the mage hunters conversation, and sighed a little bit, only a bunch of idiots would think like that, the Black King Guild just wasn't something you could just rush in and take on, you needed to have some sort of strategy involved to deal with a guild of that magnitude.

“Bunch of pathetic little runts.” Vincent noted, gaining the surprised attention of Ryosun, who narrowed his eyes with spite, “Aww, come on, don't look at me like that, we're all here to gain something, you to make sure your friend gets out alive, your friend to make sure his friend gets out alive, me to figure out what this guild is up to.” Ryosun shook his head, “You expect me to believe that? A guy like you is honestly here to perform Espionage on this guild?” Vincent grinned, “I'm a part of a legal guild, what else would be I headed to this island for?” Ryosun frowned a little bit, “You could easily be here to betray that guild for all I know.” Vincent chuckled, “If I wanted to betray them, why would I try to come here in the open?”

Ryosun shook his head again, “I don't know, you expect me to be a mind reader? Maybe you're insane.” Vincent took that statement with complete pride, “Maybe I *am* insane.” Ryosun's eyes widened a little bit at the tone Vincent had taken, and Vincent started laughing, “You're far too easy to toy around with.” Ryosun gritted his teeth, “Is this some kind test of my character you're performing?” Vincent grinned a little bit, “Oh how smart, so you realized that much, I like to get into the mind of people I've just met for the first time.” Vincent hadn't realized however that he had actually met Ryosun once before, although at the time neither of them knew this fact, since they had changed a great deal over the years.

“So how come you don't go say something to your friend?” Vincent asked, more out of curiosity than that he actually gave a crap, and Ryosun tilted his head a little bit, “I suppose he might take it pretty hard if I just show up out of the blue, I don't want him to think I'm pitying him because his arm is busted up.” Vincent smirked knowingly, “Ah yes, now there's a feeling I know first hand, to be pitied because of injury, I hate that feeling with a passion.” Vincent noted with a hint of disgust in his voice, “A wise decision on you're part I suppose, although I can't help except feel that there's more to the situation than that.” Vincent chided a little bit, and Ryosun immediately turned away from him, “What I do is my own business, you don't need to concern yourself with it.”

Vincent grinned as he realized his theory had been right, so the brat had come out here for another reason than just to simply track his friend down, however that kind of information wouldn't be so easily obtained from him, no matter to Vincent as he would eventually pry the information from the brat somehow, be it by following him across the island or forcing him to talk about it, “So I was right, you did come here to find something else.” Ryosun sighed a little bit, “I came here because I was told there was a clue to something important I need to obtain, it could save me a lot of money in the long run, it just so happens that the location of this “clue” happens to be held on Farfella Island, the same place that the Black King Guild has apparently decided to call home.” Vincent raised an eyebrow, “A clue to what?” Ryosun narrowed his eyes, “A clue to an antidote for someone's sickness.” Vincent smirked a little bit, “How noble, the Fairy Brat wishes to save someone close to him, so he goes into the bowels of insanity to do so, this sounds like it could make a wonderful story.” Ryosun groaned a little bit, this trip was going to be a long one if this guy kept up his antics.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 12, 2011)

Do mages dream of magic sheep?

Jason left while Ryosun and Vincent had their argument, he had noticed them only after they began to speak up. "Why did he follow me." Jason grumbled, this was something he had to do on his own. It was a promise he had made a long time ago. "Damn it." Jason grabbed his arm and let out a sigh. "I'll be glad when this is over." Till then, Jason left the deck for a more private location to stay hidden from the others while the ship sailed. 

Under the deck there were a few magical windows, allowing passengers to see the sea as they sailed onward. Jason watched different kinds of fish swim by. Even a shark or two rip through the schools of fish. It was interesting and bloody...


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 12, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> *Van Skylar*
> 
> It have passed hours since he left the guild promising his little sister that if she can show him that she is ready to be part of Fairy Tail, he will allow her to become a Fairy tail mage and then they could team up to do some missions. But now he is walking through the forest, a thick and dark forest where only a few light can pass through the brush that the treetops form up there. Some magic creatures live, who knows, probably Fairies could be living in that place without no one knowing of their existence. Returning to the subject, the problem was not that he was in the forest but..."Hehehe...it seems like I am lost"Van said rubbing his head at his mistake, he has always ben kinda naive what provokes that easy going personality, but sometimes this naiveness cause him many troubles.
> 
> ...



As soon as the man in the window heard the guy?s name and that he was member of Fairy Tail, he went running towards the front gate to let the mage enter the castle, there he could explain with more details what he wants Van to do and the reason of the mission. The big wood gate opened allowing Van to have a better sight of how the man looks. He had black hair, a black beard covering part of his face, the guy was thin and was wearing fine clothes also something like a crown was on his head.*"Please enter, i will explain you what?s happening"*he said gently as Van nodded and entered the building.

They walked through a big hall which had a throne at the bottom of it, when they arrived the so called king Phenox sat in there and began to talk*"The thing is that lately a little troll no, to be specific they are two trolls have been around here making so much noise in the night, i want them to leave but i don?t ant them to get hurt, could you help me with this?"*the king asked, Van nodded"of course, it would be bad for the guild if someone doesn?t finish a mission"he said, the king smiled and began to talk with him about many unimportant stuff just to make time enough for the night to fall and then Van could start the mission.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]2FPMeqF-E0o[/YOUTUBE]




“_Hey, Ryosun-san, you're planning on going after Jason, aren't you?” Sakuya asked, prompting a surprised reaction from Ryosun, “What do you mean? That guy's fine, he can take care of himself.” Ryosun looked away, not wanting to admit that he actually thought Jason might seriously injure his arm some more, “I know you Ryosun-san, you'll definitely be going after him, so there's some information I want to give you.” Ryosun blinked a little bit, “Some information you want to give me?” Sakuya nodded, “It's a rumor I looked up a long time ago about the potion I want to get, they say that there's an island which contains a rare source of magical plant needed to make the potion, however no one has been able to verify this as anyone who tries to enter the island never returns.”_

_Ryosun narrowed his eyes, “You want me go to this island, and attempt to find this plant, don't you?” Sakuya frowned a little bit, “It's a place that will take about two days to get to from here, a place called the Port Town Alberos, from there you need to take a ferry to Farfella Island, it's said that this island used to be inhabited by many different forms of life,” Sakuya looked away, “Until the day that a Dark Mage who called himself “The Black King” decided he and his guild wanted to settle down on the island, he chased all the inhabitants off the island, many of them dying in the process, and most of the plant life died, except for a few of the magical ones.” Sakuya looked back at Ryosun, “If you find him, take Jason with you to that island, and attempt to find the plant needed, if you can find that I may be able to create the potion on my own.”_

_Ryosun nodded, “I understand, Sakuya, I'll see what I can do.” Ryosun turned, and ran off in the direction towards the train station, so it turned out he had a mission he needed Jason's help on after all, “Good luck!” Sakuya called from behind him, and Ryosun merely cast a wave over his shoulder._

“Hoo-hoo, well would you look at that.” Vincent stated with a smirk on his face, casting Ryosun out of his daydreaming state, “The fog's really gotten thick, but I can see the silhouette of an island up ahead.” Ryosun turned to look in the direction Vincent had been looking in, and also picked up on the silhouette of the island, while he couldn't make out the exact details of the island itself, he could tell that the island was incredibly vast, sizable enough to hold an entire village or two within it's boundaries if it very well pleased, “Amazing.. and there's suppose to be a Dark Guild here?” Ryosun gaped in wonder, not understanding how such an island would provide a grounds for inhabiting, especially for a guild wanted by the Council.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 12, 2011)

Rising Dark Sea, Sinking Golden Island-

Jason went back onto the deck as the ship neared the island. It was an odd sensation, the place, you could feel the light... You could look around and feel that light was here. But there was no light, only a blackness. There was a single great mountain jetting out past the fog covered sky. Beyond he reach of the blackness. Jason saw the black sand beaches, were they truly black, or had the light been sucked out from the waters. He couldn't tell from just looking at it, and it made him nervous. 

His heart beat and thumped, almost as if it demanded to leave. To leave his body and turn back to where light reached. Back where joy was found... There was nothing here, a feeling of emptiness.. As they closed in, bones could be seen scattered across the island. Men lifted up on wooden crosses, only bone remained of them. The men who were hanged, only bone remained of them. Those struck down in the streets, only bone remained of them. 

The homes they once lived in, only rubble where they stood. The island was littered with bricks and wood and bone and death. Then it came into sight, something that made his guild look like a shack. The giant stone structure stretched high into the air, how many floors was it.. 15 maybe, Jason shook his head. It was built in the form of a flat topped pyramid. There was a single massive door at the front with five pillars holding up a slap of stone that stood high above the door and stretched out over a long path. 

"There it be!" The captains voice came over the ship. "I warn ye all. If you step foot on this accursed island, i will not be here to take you back!"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 12, 2011)

?This.. this place..? Ryosun gasped a little bit, unprepared for such a sight to greet him upon entering the island itself. The entire island appeared to be practically devoid of any light, even though it felt as if light completely surrounded the island, none could be seen for miles. Vincent smirked a little bit from his position behind the Fairy Brat, noting in particular how the buildings seemed to be completely reduced to rubble with ashes and bones all around, including the people who had been hanged on the beaches, bones littered in every direction possible, ?Charming.? Vincent chuckled a little bit, ?A welcoming sight you don't see very often.? Ryosun gaped at the man, ?How can you be serious?! This isn't welcoming at all!? Ryosun had suddenly felt like he had been driven into some kind of trap of sorts, that the whole story had been a belligerent lie crafted by Sakuya to get him trapped on the island, however he shook his head, he mustn't think like that at this point.

Vincent and Ryosun both looked up at the building that contained the guild, noting that the particular height of the guild made their own look like nothing in comparison, ?It.. it's a Pyramid... a Pyramid of nothing except darkness.? Ryosun had to willpower his way into not being reduced to a panic attack at this point, he had come too far to turn back down, ?Yes, yes it is.? Vincent seemed impressed by the structure as he spoke, ?It definitely looks accommodating for a mage who calls himself ?The Black King.?? Vincent and Ryosun both turned their attention to the ferry owner, and Ryosun gulped, while Vincent merely grinned ecstatically, ?Oh I'm sure we all have our own means of escaping this hellhole.? Vincent noted as he prepared to step off the ship, although he had much more pertinent business here, he still needed to strike a deal with the guild master after all, whomever he might be.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 12, 2011)

A single mage-

Jason leaped off the boat and landed on the ground, headed forward with no delay. He had his destination and he had his target. Jason rushed towards that pyramid. The black aura seemed to rip at his body and scratch at his flesh. Jason ran. He could hear everything telling him to turn back. Jason ran. He could smell the stench of evil building all around him. Jason ran. There was no stopping now, he made it this far. He had a means of bribing that man, he would get his friend back! 

He burst through the doors of the guild, there was three floors inside. the first floor was where Jason was, however, he found himself standing in the middle of the pyramid. "It... it extends downward!?" He looked down and saw tables, bars, stools, cards... Everything one would expect to find. A ring soaked with blood where men did combat with fists. 

The level he was on had beds, resting areas, showers... Above him.. A massive stairwell led to what he would have to suspect was the S-class mage section. It was build much like that of a normal guild honestly... Jason gulped. "Where is the head of this guild!" He shouts, but his voice cracks. He shows his fear in his tone. "Hehehehe... Looks like we got some new meat boys."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## InfIchi (Jan 12, 2011)

"So boy, what's you plan huh!?" One of the men shouts. "Ive got some infomation for your master. I demand to see him." The men burst out in laughter. "What could you possibly know that he don't!?" Jason smirked. "Mage hunters are on their way here." The men looked at Jason for a moment, then burst into laughter once more. "They always come here! Who do you think is hanging from the gallows!?" They laugh and laugh. "The five pillars are out there now.. Probably already made dust of em!" 

Outside-

 "Are you with them?" Five men in black coats stood before Vincent. All around them, puddles of water, poles of metal, pillars of stones, giant wooden roots, and fires. The mage hunters had been dealt with, now all that remained was to question this man before them. 

Inside -

"I... Have light magic." Jason held up the orb to show the men. "O...oi...! He's got it!" The men whispered. "Boss is always searching for it.. If we just take it from him..." they all begin to smirk, but Jason puts the orb back and raises his left arm. "Nova." Flame bursts out of the guilds doors, one of the cloaked men quickly rushes back, leaving the other four to deal with the new man. 

"Now now, there is no need for that." There he was, the man Jason had been looking for. "I've got something you were looking for." Jason holds up the orb. "Then give it here." Jason shakes his head. "Give me back my friend and you can have it!" "There is no fairy tail mage present here but you. We do not have him and I did not take him." The dark kings hand raised into the air and a blackness spread out from under him. "But we could use a bargaining chip."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 12, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Outside-
> 
> "Are you with them?" Five men in black coats stood before Vincent. All around them, puddles of water, poles of metal, pillars of stones, giant wooden roots, and fires. The mage hunters had been dealt with, now all that remained was to question this man before them.


 
Vincent looked at the five men that surrounded him, a smirk forming on his face, such intimidating figures they appeared to be, however he showed no fear of them at all, ?By them, I assume you mean those pathetic little poachers who thought they could take out your guild?? Vincent spat with disgust, ?Come now boys? Do I look like some weakling who would travel around with a group like that?? Vincent pulled out the map from his pack, ?I actually have something to give to your master, in return that he helps me out with a plan of my own that I have, I assure you it will be well worth the effort.? Vincent grinned as he opened the map up, revealing multiple marked spots on the map, ?You see, this map has a location of every place I've been to that's abundant with Light Magic, and I'm still finding more as I travel each day, so what do you say boys? Shall I pass through to speak with your master, or will you just kill me right here?? Vincent paused for a moment, "Ah, one more thing," Vincent pulled out two scrolls both of which contained some form of Light Magic, "Unfortunately getting here required me to do some tracking of other people, so I didn't exactly have time to kill a Light Mage, but I did manage to bring these little gems along with me, and I happen to know plenty of places where I can find Light Mages if your master needs more convincing."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 12, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Vincent looked at the five men that surrounded him, a smirk forming on his face, such intimidating figures they appeared to be, however he showed no fear of them at all, ?By them, I assume you mean those pathetic little poachers who thought they could take out your guild?? Vincent spat with disgust, ?Come now boys? Do I look like some weakling who would travel around with a group like that?? Vincent pulled out the map from his pack, ?I actually have something to give to your master, in return that he helps me out with a plan of my own that I have, I assure you it will be well worth the effort.? Vincent grinned as he opened the map up, revealing multiple marked spots on the map, ?You see, this map has a location of every place I've been to that's abundant with Light Magic, and I'm still finding more as I travel each day, so what do you say boys? Shall I pass through to speak with your master, or will you just kill me right here?? Vincent paused for a moment, "Ah, one more thing," Vincent pulled out two scrolls both of which contained some form of Light Magic, "Unfortunately getting here required me to do some tracking of other people, so I didn't exactly have time to kill a Light Mage, but I did manage to bring these little gems along with me, and I happen to know plenty of places where I can find Light Mages if your master needs more convincing."



"Follow us." The hooded men turn and begin to head back to the guild when another large explosion rings out. "Let's hurry."


A few moments earlier- 

"Are you alright sir?" The cloaked man enters the guild. "Yes, we are all fine." The darkking stood with Jason by the neck. "This little rascal just caused a little minor damage to the guild. We'll repair it." He began to tighten his grip on Jason's neck. "It's funny. You come here to free your friend. Now you are in my hands." The king holds up the white magic orb. "Beings like myself are incapable of using this kind of magic. We've given ourselves over to the darkness." He grinned. "But you can, can't you? How about it. Do you wish to become the ultimate mage?" 

Jason grunts and holds his left hand up. "In... Your dreams... NOVA!"The blast causes the king to drop him and Jason rushes out of the guild. "Shall i go after him sir?" The cloaked man asks calmly. "No need. He has no where to run too."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 12, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Follow us." The hooded men turn and begin to head back to the guild when another large explosion rings out. "Let's hurry."
> 
> 
> A few moments earlier-
> ...


 











?A guiding party, eh?? Vincent nodded, and proceeded to follow the men without hesitation, noting once again the particular size of the guild now that he had gotten up close to it, Vincent could never fathom how some people could live in such large headquarters without getting lost on a daily basis, however these people apparently had no qualms about the huge living space at all, and somehow Vincent couldn't honestly blame them for not having issues with. Vincent followed them into the doorway just as the smoke cleared the entrance, in time to see the Fairy Brat take off running, a hooded cloaked figure, and finally the man he had come here to meet face to face.

The man stood before him, , with an aura around him that almost convinced Vincent he would go blind, and for a moment even Vincent became slightly intimidated inside, a feeling he noted that not many people caused within him. This is the mage they call the Black King, a mage of such extraordinary power he could leave an entire village smashed in his wake, and although Vincent had no idea if his bargaining plan would work, he had to admit he wouldn't be surprised if it didn't, considering he came so ill prepared to strike a deal with such a mage.

------------------

Ryosun panted a little bit as he continued to sprint up the path of the mountain, his previous adventure in the village leaving him with almost no clue until he realized he had been burying his hands in the soil, that was when it dawned on Ryosun that he wouldn't find plants in the barren landscape of the ground below, however if he reached just high enough on the mountain, perhaps it could be possible that some form of plant life survived there. Ryosun gritted his teeth a little bit, the higher he got on the mountain the thinner the air became, thus it became harder for him to breathe while running, and eventually he had to slow his pace to walking. Ryosun had somehow managed to find a diary earlier amongst the rubble, which seemed to be enchanted with some form of Light Magic that protected it from the magic of the Black King, which may itself hold a clue to why the man needed that type of magic in the first place, so Ryosun decided to take it in hopes that he might be able to read it once he got off this cursed place.

?Damn it, there's not a sign of plant life up here as well, this is not going well at all.? Ryosun growled a little bit, however no sooner than he said that did a bunch of vines begin to sprout outward from the side of the mountain, Ryosun barely had time to dodge them all, and when he managed to get back on his feet, he noticed a rather large looking of what could best be described as a red rose, except it had razor sharp thorns which appeared to act like teeth on it's tip, and the vines were all spiked with multiple large thorns, ?Is.. is this what I've been looking for?!?


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 12, 2011)

The shadow king looked down at Vincent. "It appears a dark one has come. Greetings." With that he turned around. "Come on then, Let's have this meeting in a more proper environment." The dark king began to head up the steps to the second floor, waiting for Vincent to follow him. "Hurry then, I don't have all day." His voice was dark and less friendly when he spoke that time. His patience runs out quickly.


Jason rushed out towards the beach, his shirt burnt from the explosion. But he had no choice, he needed to try and get off the island now... That man... he was too stronger for Jason to handle... He wasn't even on the island anyway.. Where was he!? Where had they taken his friend!? "D...damn it..." Jason's vision blurred and he collapsed on the beach.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 12, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> The shadow king looked down at Vincent. "It appears a dark one has come. Greetings." With that he turned around. "Come on then, Let's have this meeting in a more proper environment." The dark king began to head up the steps to the second floor, waiting for Vincent to follow him. "Hurry then, I don't have all day." His voice was dark and less friendly when he spoke that time. His patience runs out quickly.


 











Vincent grinned a little bit, ?Yes, I agree a more proper environment would be suitable.? Vincent began to follow the dark king up the stairs towards the location which he wanted to move to, things seemed to be going well thus far, however Vincent had learned a thing or two while being on the dark side of things, you never trust someone to aid you completely, only to the best of their ability until they've run out of a use for you. Vincent would be playing a chess game so to speak, a chess game of death that is, and only one of them would come out of this match the victor.

----------------------------

Ryosun jumped backwards as more of the vines attempted to overtake him, he had already taken some hefty damage from fighting the plant for the past few minutes, ?Damn it, I don't have time to play around with you all day!? Ryosun formed an Ice Sheath on his hand, ?Ice Smash!? Ryosun slammed his hand into the plant, cutting off multiple vines, and knocking the plant backwards with a slight explosion, ?There we go, I hope this is the right one!? Ryosun grabbed the a piece of the tentacles, and stuffed it into his pocket, ?Whoa!? Ryosun had both his legs grabbed up by the plant with the remaing tendrils, and it slammed him into the ground multiple times, ?Damn.. this thing is strong!? Ryosun smashed the tentacles of the plant again which cut him free, however he barely had time to move backwards before the plant sprouted new tentacles and attacked him again, ?It's regenerating at a rapid pace!? Ryosun placed his hand out in front of him, he couldn't afford to take any more damage from this fight, ?Ice Prison!? A wall of ice surrounded the plant, and Ryosun charged forward, ?Ice Smash! GRRRRAH!? Ryosun slammed his ice arm directly into the ice, causing an explosion which ripped the plant apart, caught the remaining pieces on fire, and sent him flying backwards a good ways.

?Gnngh! That might have been a little too much, but it'll have to do!? Ryosun flipped himself up on his feet, and began running back down the mountain, ?I can't waste anymore time, I need to find Jason and figure out a way off this island!? Ryosun gritted his teeth a little bit, ignoring the small bouts of pain that shot through his body, he would have to mow through them to make it past this trial alive, if you could really even call this a trial, no matter how he looked at it, this seemed like an absurd idea, a suicidal absurd idea at that, Ryosun didn't even have a planned method of escape, and he was damn sure no raft builder.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 12, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Vincent grinned a little bit, ?Yes, I agree a more proper environment would be suitable.? Vincent began to follow the dark king up the stairs towards the location which he wanted to move to, things seemed to be going well thus far, however Vincent had learned a thing or two while being on the dark side of things, you never trust someone to aid you completely, only to the best of their ability until they've run out of a use for you. Vincent would be playing a chess game so to speak, a chess game of death that is, and only one of them would come out of this match the victor.



The Dark King sat in a throne, the upper level of the guild reached high, taking up most the space seen from outside. Pillars lit with blue flame held up the high ceiling. "What do you have to offer me and what do you need from me?" The king asked Vincent, he eyed the man over from top to bottom. Getting a bit annoyed with his attitude as he stood there before him. "I haven't got all day, so do not pester me for dinky little problems."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 12, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> The Dark King sat in a throne, the upper level of the guild reached high, taking up most the space seen from outside. Pillars lit with blue flame held up the high ceiling. "What do you have to offer me and what do you need from me?" The king asked Vincent, he eyed the man over from top to bottom. Getting a bit annoyed with his attitude as he stood there before him. "I haven't got all day, so do not pester me for dinky little problems."


 
Vincent took on a more serious expression, ?I am a man of business, as I'm sure you are, so wasting time around here is not one of my strong suits.? Vincent pulled out the scrolls he had brought with him earlier, as well as a map, ?What I have to offer you is a location of all the known hubs I've seen Light Mages travel, as well as these two rather rare scrolls of Light Magic, I can also bring you any Light Mages you may please.? Vincent looked up at the dark king, ?In return, all I ask is something simple, and I'm sure it's something you as well as other guilds would like to see happen, you see I'm looking for something that's very important to my goal.? Vincent pulled out another scroll in which he had written down multiple details, ?It's called a Maiden of the Future, they have the ability to predict any event in the future, either short term or long term, this ability had been granted to them by a potion created by a powerful Dark Mage in the past named Zanaroth, you may or may have not heard of him, however in return for gaining these abilities, they lost all of their magic power.? Vincent narrowed his eyes, "Zanaroth intended to make the ultimate Mage of Destruction in order to conquer the world, instead his project ended in the ultimate failure, I seek to destroy the last piece of his work, the actual Maiden itself."

Vincent smirked a little bit, ?If I find this Maiden of Future and destroy her, it would bring chaos to the world in the form of disrupting magic flow, allowing multiple Dark Guilds across the country to make their move against the council and other legal guilds during the disruption.? Vincent took on his serious expression once more, ?Simply put, I am saying that in return for delivering you Light Mages, or any forms of Light Magic I find, you just have to make sure those Fairy pests stay out of my hair, I have already tracked down this Maiden of the Future, and am asking multiple Dark Guilds to lend me a hand.? Vincent stood up from his one kneeling position, ?What say you, Dark King, will you help me to accomplish both our goals??


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 12, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Vincent took on a more serious expression, ?I am a man of business, as I'm sure you are, so wasting time around here is not one of my strong suits.? Vincent pulled out the scrolls he had brought with him earlier, as well as a map, ?What I have to offer you is a location of all the known hubs I've seen Light Mages travel, as well as these two rather rare scrolls of Light Magic, I can also bring you any Light Mages you may please.? Vincent looked up at the dark king, ?In return, all I ask is something simple, and I'm sure it's something you as well as other guilds would like to see happen, you see I'm looking for something that's very important to my goal.? Vincent pulled out another scroll in which he had written down multiple details, ?It's called a Maiden of the Future, they have the ability to predict any event in the future, either short term or long term, this ability had been granted to them by a potion created by a powerful Dark Mage in the past named Zanaroth, you may or may have not heard of him, however in return for gaining these abilities, they lost all of their magic power.? Vincent narrowed his eyes, "Zanaroth intended to make the ultimate Mage of Destruction in order to conquer the world, instead his project ended in the ultimate failure, I seek to destroy the last piece of his work, the actual Maiden itself."
> 
> Vincent smirked a little bit, ?If I find this Maiden of Future and destroy her, it would bring chaos to the world in the form of disrupting magic flow, allowing multiple Dark Guilds across the country to make their move against the council and other legal guilds during the disruption.? Vincent took on his serious expression once more, ?Simply put, I am saying that in return for delivering you Light Mages, or any forms of Light Magic I find, you just have to make sure those Fairy pests stay out of my hair, I have already tracked down this Maiden of the Future, and am asking multiple Dark Guilds to lend me a hand.? Vincent stood up from his one kneeling position, ?What say you, Dark King, will you help me to accomplish both our goals??



"Let me tell you this Vincent." The dark king slowly stood from his seat. "I want to do something no mage has accomplished. Zanaroth was a dreamer without the power to fulfill his ideals. I have the power, but i am lacking supplies. Do you understand what i am saying? I need mages, lots of mages. Mages well versed in light magic. Now, you offer me that, I am willing to accept them as well... But.. I have just one problem." A blast of dark energy came from his body as he grabbed Vincents neck. "You. You do not fully understand the magic you are tampering with and it honestly annoys me to see a fly try and take on a lion. Do you get what i am saying Vincent? Disrupting the magical balance is not what i want. I seek The Ultimate Balance."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 12, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Let me tell you this Vincent." The dark king slowly stood from his seat. "I want to do something no mage has accomplished. Zanaroth was a dreamer without the power to fulfill his ideals. I have the power, but i am lacking supplies. Do you understand what i am saying? I need mages, lots of mages. Mages well versed in light magic. Now, you offer me that, I am willing to accept them as well... But.. I have just one problem." A blast of dark energy came from his body as he grabbed Vincents neck. "You. You do not fully understand the magic you are tampering with and it honestly annoys me to see a fly try and take on a lion. Do you get what i am saying Vincent? Disrupting the magical balance is not what i want. I seek The Ultimate Balance."


 
Vincent smirked a little bit, despite the choke hold that the Dark King had on him, he knew he could easily break out of it if he needed to, however he saw no point in running now, the Dark King hadn't completely disagreed with him, and although Vincent could try to offer up the Maiden of the Future to him, this man wouldn't be stupid enough to fall for such an obvious trap, “I had a funny feeling this might be your response to such an offer, The Ultimate Balance, that's a pretty interesting ideal you have there.” Vincent coughed slightly, “You still need those Light Mages though, are you really so sure you want to kill me off right now?” Vincent narrowed his eyes, “I have no means with which to move my plan into motion yet after all, your plan is currently in no danger at all.”

---------------

Ryosun had finally made it off the mountain, and back onto the barren landscape which he had came from to get up the mountain earlier, and made a bee-line straight towards the Beach, “This is not good, I have the feeling something terrible is about to happen.” Ryosun felt his pockets to make sure the plant parts were located in them, “This whole place is crawling with Dark Magic, I have a feeling the Dark King's ire has been breached, and there's only one person I could think of who managed to pull something like that off.” A vision of Vincent's face flashed through Ryosun's mind with that sinister looking grin on his face, “Only that idiot could have done something like this, did he really think he would be able to strike a deal with a mage of that caliber?” Ryosun had never felt a power quite like this before, it seemed to overtaken the entire island completely, almost as if the man could have eradicated the island by himself if he wished it so, “Is there any hope of us getting out of here alive?”

Ryosun's eyes widened as the Beach came into view, and he noticed a particular figuring lying motionless on the dry ground, “Is that.. Jason?!” Ryosun called out, and as the person came into closer view Ryosun realized that the person was in fact Jason, “What the hell happened to him?” Ryosun skidded to a stop, coming to one knee beside him, “Hey! Wake up! This is no time to be knocked out!” Ryosun shook Jason wildly, trying to rouse him from his unconscious state, they would need every ounce of power they could muster, and some sort of a miracle to survive the impending doom that seemed to be taking hold of the island.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 12, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Vincent smirked a little bit, despite the choke hold that the Dark King had on him, he knew he could easily break out of it if he needed to, however he saw no point in running now, the Dark King hadn't completely disagreed with him, and although Vincent could try to offer up the Maiden of the Future to him, this man wouldn't be stupid enough to fall for such an obvious trap, ?I had a funny feeling this might be your response to such an offer, The Ultimate Balance, that's a pretty interesting ideal you have there.? Vincent coughed slightly, ?You still need those Light Mages though, are you really so sure you want to kill me off right now?? Vincent narrowed his eyes, ?I have no means with which to move my plan into motion yet after all, your plan is currently in no danger at all.?



"I wont need your help at all." The dark king dropped Vincent to the ground. "Why would i need the aid of one such as yourself, when i have the ultimate bargaining chip hmm?" Shadow like tendrils left his cloak and wrapped up the items Vincent had presented earlier, taking them into his cloak. "And you have brought me nothing. Please leave, you are a waste of my time. I've let you live for one reason only, Tell that man at Fairy Tail i have a message from his grandson." 


> Ryosun had finally made it off the mountain, and back onto the barren landscape which he had came from to get up the mountain earlier, and made a bee-line straight towards the Beach, ?This is not good, I have the feeling something terrible is about to happen.? Ryosun felt his pockets to make sure the plant parts were located in them, ?This whole place is crawling with Dark Magic, I have a feeling the Dark King's ire has been breached, and there's only one person I could think of who managed to pull something like that off.? A vision of Vincent's face flashed through Ryosun's mind with that sinister looking grin on his face, ?Only that idiot could have done something like this, did he really think he would be able to strike a deal with a mage of that caliber?? Ryosun had never felt a power quite like this before, it seemed to overtaken the entire island completely, almost as if the man could have eradicated the island by himself if he wished it so, ?Is there any hope of us getting out of her alive??
> 
> Ryosun's eyes widened as the Beach came into view, and he noticed a particular figuring lying motionless on the dry ground, ?Is that.. Jason?!? Ryosun called out, and as the person came into closer view Ryosun realized that the person was in fact Jason, ?What the hell happened to him?? Ryosun skidded to a stop, coming to one knee beside him, ?Hey! Wake up! This is no time to be knocked out!? Ryosun shook Jason wildly, trying to rouse him from his unconscious state, they would need every ounce of power they could muster, and some sort of a miracle to survive the impending doom that seemed to be taking hold of the island.



"OOOIIIII~" A voice comes out of the distant fog. "I SAID OIIII~ IS THIS MALBELLA ISLAND!?" The voice rings out once more. "WAIT A SECOND! DON'T ANSWER THAT I'LL BE THERE IN A SECOND!" The voice soon revealed itself to be a man on a small craft... Then his face came into view. It was Genshu Tobara, Fairy tail's friendly light mage! "Hey, you guys alright? You look in bad shape! all kinds of bad!" He leaned over the front of the ship and looked down at Jason. "Oh dear... I don't think this is Malbella after all.... Hurry up, get him on the ship, i've got some treatments here!"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 12, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "I wont need your help at all." The dark king dropped Vincent to the ground. "Why would i need the aid of one such as yourself, when i have the ultimate bargaining chip hmm?" Shadow like tendrils left his cloak and wrapped up the items Vincent had presented earlier, taking them into his cloak. "And you have brought me nothing. Please leave, you are a waste of my time. I've let you live for one reason only, Tell that man at Fairy Tail i have a message from his grandson."


 
Vincent got up and turned ominously without a word, then smirked a little bit as he started to walk out ?You won't be needing me to pass that message on, I'm sure the Fairy Brats will do that job just fine for you, but I'll be sure to stop by the place anyways, I'm sure they will enjoy seeing a member of their rival guild every once and a while.? Vincent made a hurried leave at that point, content with that little treatment of spite, _?Just you wait, Dark King, you haven't seen the last of me yet, I won't let __*you *__complete your plan if it's the last thing I do.? _Vincent immediately placed up a Dark Shroud behind him, just to make sure that anyone who might try to attack wouldn't get an easy shot off unless they were the head honcho himself, ?Now then, I need to find a way off this island.? 



> "OOOIIIII~" A voice comes out of the distant fog. "I SAID OIIII~ IS THIS MALBELLA ISLAND!?" The voice rings out once more. "WAIT A SECOND! DON'T ANSWER THAT I'LL BE THERE IN A SECOND!" The voice soon revealed itself to be a man on a small craft... Then his face came into view. It was Genshu Tobara, Fairy tail's friendly light mage! "Hey, you guys alright? You look in bad shape! all kinds of bad!" He leaned over the front of the ship and looked down at Jason. "Oh dear... I don't think this is Malbella after all.... Hurry up, get him on the ship, i've got some treatments here!"


 
Ryosun looked up at the sound of the voice, which seemed to be asking for a place called Malbella Island, Ryosun had heard about an island of that name before, however he couldn't recall if it had just been a childhood fantasy or an actual island, but he never visited it before as far as he could remember, Ryosun blinked when he finally got a good look at the person's face, ?I recognize you, you're Genshu Tobara, aren't you?? Ryosun picked Jason up, and managed to carry him onto the ship, ?Fraid not, this is Farfella Island, home of the Black King Dark Guild, and it's not a very friendly place.? 

Ryosun had contemplated on neglecting to mention that there had been one more person remaining on the island, because he didn't really want to help that jerk out, however Ryosun just couldn't live with himself if he left one person to rot on this island alone, ?Hey, before we set out, can you hold the boat here for a few minutes? I.. need to wait for someone else.? Ryosun looked a little reluctant, ?He's from Phantom Lord, and he's a bit of an asshole, but I couldn't live with myself I left even one person to rot on this island alone.?


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 12, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Ryosun looked up at the sound of the voice, which seemed to be asking for a place called Malbella Island, Ryosun had heard about an island of that name before, however he couldn't recall if it had just been a childhood fantasy or an actual island, but he never visited it before as far as he could remember, Ryosun blinked when he finally got a good look at the person's face, ?I recognize you, you're Genshu Tobara, aren't you?? Ryosun picked Jason up, and managed to carry him onto the ship, ?Fraid not, this is Farfella Island, home of the Black King Dark Guild, and it's not a very friendly place.?
> 
> Ryosun had contemplated on neglecting to mention that there had been one more person remaining on the island, because he didn't really want to help that jerk out, however Ryosun just couldn't live with himself if he left one person to rot on this island alone, ?Hey, before we set out, can you hold the boat here for a few minutes? I.. need to wait for someone else.? Ryosun looked a little reluctant, ?He's from Phantom Lord, and he's a bit of an asshole, but I couldn't live with myself I left even one person to rot on this island alone.?



"I suppose i can wait a bit.... but frankly this place gives me the creeps." Genshu shivered and looked around a bit more. "Honestly, it's just so dark. How can people live here? I've only been here a few minutes and i miss the sun already! You know?" But he shrugged. "But if we've got to give someone a lift, even if it is a Phantom lord guy... then i suppose i can stick around. Ah, wait... I already said that... Hahaha! Sorry, i guess i get side tracked sometimes!" Genshu rubbed the back of his head nervously.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 12, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "I suppose i can wait a bit.... but frankly this place gives me the creeps." Genshu shivered and looked around a bit more. "Honestly, it's just so dark. How can people live here? I've only been here a few minutes and i miss the sun already! You know?" But he shrugged. "But if we've got to give someone a lift, even if it is a Phantom lord guy... then i suppose i can stick around. Ah, wait... I already said that... Hahaha! Sorry, i guess i get side tracked sometimes!" Genshu rubbed the back of his head nervously.


 
Vincent frowned a little bit, he could build a raft to get off the island if he felt like it, however the problem is that he lacked said materials to do so, so that seemed to be an invaluable option for him, and who knew how dangerous the waters could be to tread, the situation looked slightly grim for him, however not that he cared in the slightest, Vincent considered to this to be a welcoming place to die, fortunately it seemed fate was on his side as he got closer to the beach, as he noticed an idle boat which seemed to be hanging around, with a couple of the Fairy Brats to boot.

?Oh, there he is.? Ryosun noted with a slight drag to his voice, ?The annoying Phantom idiot in all his glory graces us with his presence.? Ryosun smirked at the man, ?You should be thanking me, you know, I asked the owner of the boat to wait here for you.? Vincent narrowed his eyes slightly at the young brat, ?Your sympathy is wasted here, but thanks for the lift.? Vincent hopped up onto the ship, and Ryosun tilted his head slightly confused, ?Yeesh, what's eating that guy?? Ryosun thought to himself out loud, then turned his attention back to Genshu, ?Well, everyone's on the boat, so I suppose we can get out of here.?


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 12, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Vincent frowned a little bit, he could build a raft to get off the island if he felt like it, however the problem is that he lacked said materials to do so, so that seemed to be an invaluable option for him, and who knew how dangerous the waters could be to tread, the situation looked slightly grim for him, however not that he cared in the slightest, Vincent considered to this to be a welcoming place to die, fortunately it seemed fate was on his side as he got closer to the beach, as he noticed an idle boat which seemed to be hanging around, with a couple of the Fairy Brats to boot.
> 
> ?Oh, there he is.? Ryosun noted with a slight drag to his voice, ?The annoying Phantom idiot in all his glory graces us with his presence.? Ryosun smirked at the man, ?You should be thanking me, you know, I asked the owner of the boat to wait here for you.? Vincent narrowed his eyes slightly at the young brat, ?Your sympathy is wasted here, but thanks for the lift.? Vincent hopped up onto the ship, and Ryosun tilted his head slightly confused, ?Yeesh, what's eating that guy?? Ryosun thought to himself out loud, then turned his attention back to Genshu, ?Well, everyone's on the boat, so I suppose we can get out of here.?



"Alright, looks good then!" Genshu set sail and let the ship bring them out to see. He would sail them back to the guild, it would just be much simpler and then Vincent could re-turn to Phantom Lord from there. "So... what happened there? I was trying to find this island for some picture or... something... I was doing something! I just can't remember! Hehehe!" Genshu let out a laugh and smiled. "Well, I guess it doesn't matter now! I've rescued some fellow mages and that's what counts!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 15, 2011)

*Marcus Kingston...*

The young mage rolled out of the bed in his small apartment, "Mages...The most powerful beings on the face of the earth...And yet half of them still can't afford a normal sized building..." his room was not much larger than a broom closet to be honest, but he made do.

The shirtless man looked at himself in the small mirror hanging on his wall he grinned, "Lookin' good as usual," he then pauses as he sees the Phantom Lord tattoo on his chest. After a deep breath he then grabs hold of his right shoulder where his Fairy Tail mark resides. A smile comes across his face and he continues through his daily routine.

Marcus throws on a pair of jeans and stretches a bit before sliding his arms into his red dress shirt that he never buttoned all the way up and threw on his tie that he never fully tightened. He had his own style, and that's all there was to it. 

After throwing on his black leather jacket and strapping on his goggles he reached for his final piece of clothing, his necklace. He held it in his hand for a moment before sliding it around his neck.

As he walks out the door he spots a clock on the building next door, "5:00..." his eyes grow wide, "I've been asleep all day!!!" he rushes towards the guild at full speed.

"If I don't finish a mission by tonight I won't be able to pay my landlord and then I'll be out on the street!" he spots the guild up ahead and busts through the doors, "Morning people! Looks like all you have accomplished plenty with your day. Guess it'll be another all-dayer at the bar. Way to go and get em' guys!"

Everyone currently residing in the glare at Marcus, "Looks like I'll just go grab a mission like I originally planned," he says, slowly backing up towards the mission board. 

He rubs his brow as he looks through all of the missions, "Damn...I don't think I'll be able to finish any of these by tonight...At least not by myself..." he turns towards the other guild members, "So anyone of you guys wana' give me a hand with-?"

*"No."*

"...Are you sure...?" he asks with a pleading tone.

"Yea, I'm gona' be busy. You know, getting drunk all day..." one replied in an annoyed tone before returning to his drink.

"Can anyone help me out?!"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 15, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Alright, looks good then!" Genshu set sail and let the ship bring them out to see. He would sail them back to the guild, it would just be much simpler and then Vincent could re-turn to Phantom Lord from there. "So... what happened there? I was trying to find this island for some picture or... something... I was doing something! I just can't remember! Hehehe!" Genshu let out a laugh and smiled. "Well, I guess it doesn't matter now! I've rescued some fellow mages and that's what counts!"


 
?It's a long story, all of us went to that island for different reasons.? Ryosun sighed a little bit, ?It looks like none of us came back with anything definitive though.? Ryosun pulled the vines out of his pocket to take a look at them, which caught the attention of Vincent, who seemed slightly intrigued by the way the vines looked, almost as if he had seen them somewhere before, ?I did manage to get these, however I don't know if they will be useful for what I want.? Ryosun sat down, leaning back against the wall of the boat, ?Ugh, I'm exhausted again.?

Vincent narrowed his eyes a little bit, ?I have a message for your friend, to deliver to that Guild Master of yours or whatever.? Ryosun turned his head to Vincent, ?A message, what would that be?? Vincent growled a little bit, ?Something that stupid Dark King said, ?Tell that old man I have a message from his grandson? or something like that.? Ryosun's eyes widened slightly, ?That guild kidnapped our Master's grandson?!? Vincent shrugged, ?How the hell should I know, that's just what he said, it's not like this subject interests me, I would assume so though, considering he wants to bargain with the man.? Ryosun gritted his teeth a little bit, if they had the Master's grandson this situation could prove to be worse than he originally thought.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 15, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?It's a long story, all of us went to that island for different reasons.? Ryosun sighed a little bit, ?It looks like none of us came back with anything definitive though.? Ryosun pulled the vines out of his pocket to take a look at them, which caught the attention of Vincent, who seemed slightly intrigued by the way the vines looked, almost as if he had seen them somewhere before, ?I did manage to get these, however I don't know if they will be useful for what I want.? Ryosun sat down, leaning back against the wall of the boat, ?Ugh, I'm exhausted again.?
> 
> Vincent narrowed his eyes a little bit, ?I have a message for your friend, to deliver to that Guild Master of yours or whatever.? Ryosun turned his head to Vincent, ?A message, what would that be?? Vincent growled a little bit, ?Something that stupid Dark King said, ?Tell that old man I have a message from his grandson? or something like that.? Ryosun's eyes widened slightly, ?That guild kidnapped our Master's grandson?!? Vincent shrugged, ?How the hell should I know, that's just what he said, it's not like this subject interests me, I would assume so though, considering he wants to bargain with the man.? Ryosun gritted his teeth a little bit, if they had the Master's grandson this situation could prove to be worse than he originally thought.



"So... they took him huh...?" Genshu looked down. "Master won't be happy... I'm afraid he might do something crazy... Are we sure he took him? I.. I don't want to upset him unless we absolutely have too. I couldn't live with the pain of causing him unjust suffering." As they sailed, the guild slowly came into sight. "I'll drop you off near town Vincent, i would prefer a Phantom lord member not walk into our guild, as i'm sure you and everyone else would too."

they drop Vincent off and make their way towards the guild. They got Jason inside and called out for a healer. Though as they entered, they noticed the greenhaired man. "Ah... It's... The masters grandson..." Genshu blinked. "That's odd..."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 17, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "So... they took him huh...?" Genshu looked down. "Master won't be happy... I'm afraid he might do something crazy... Are we sure he took him? I.. I don't want to upset him unless we absolutely have too. I couldn't live with the pain of causing him unjust suffering." As they sailed, the guild slowly came into sight. "I'll drop you off near town Vincent, i would prefer a Phantom lord member not walk into our guild, as i'm sure you and everyone else would too."
> 
> they drop Vincent off and make their way towards the guild. They got Jason inside and called out for a healer. Though as they entered, they noticed the greenhaired man. "Ah... It's... The masters grandson..." Genshu blinked. "That's odd..."



Ryosun had carried Jason over his shoulders as they headed into the guild, and the sight that greeted him before his eyes had not been one he expected, there in the guild stood the master's grandson, who appeared to be in perfectly fine condition, ?What the..?? Ryosun puzzled, and puzzled, and then puzzled until his puzzler was sore, and then Ryosun thought of something he hadn't before, ?The Dark King obviously must have been bluffing, he just planned on having that message passed so we would tell him and make the message uneasy.? Ryosun grinned a little bit, ?We never had anything to worry about at all!?


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 17, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Ryosun had carried Jason over his shoulders as they headed into the guild, and the sight that greeted him before his eyes had not been one he expected, there in the guild stood the master's grandson, who appeared to be in perfectly fine condition, ?What the..?? Ryosun puzzled, and puzzled, and then puzzled until his puzzler was sore, and then Ryosun thought of something he hadn't before, ?The Dark King obviously must have been bluffing, he just planned on having that message passed so we would tell him and make the message uneasy.? Ryosun grinned a little bit, ?We never had anything to worry about at all!?



"It's good to see you young ones back!" Jorar Kotin, the massive man and master of Fairy Tail stood before the three boys. "It's been a long time... But what happened to Jason there? He doesn't look like he's in good shape... Genshu, go get a bed and find some healers, let him get healed up and get some rest." Genshu nodded and rushed off to find an open bed. "You guys had a difficult mission i presume?" Jorar asked Roysun.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 17, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "It's good to see you young ones back!" Jorar Kotin, the massive man and master of Fairy Tail stood before the three boys. "It's been a long time... But what happened to Jason there? He doesn't look like he's in good shape... Genshu, go get a bed and find some healers, let him get healed up and get some rest." Genshu nodded and rushed off to find an open bed. "You guys had a difficult mission i presume?" Jorar asked Roysun.



?Yeah it was a pretty difficult mission, then we ran into this Phantom Lord dude on the way back, and stuff got even more complicated after that.? Ryosun told the half truth, ?It's sort of a long story, I'm not sure I wish to explain it all right now, I'm pretty exhausted.? Ryosun stretched out a little bit, trying to get his tensed muscles to relax, ?That's two painful missions in two days, and twice you've severely banged yourself up.? Ryosun looked back at Jason whom he still happened to be carrying, ?What were you thinking, idiot? I won't be able to go any missions now that you're injured, it just wouldn't feel right.? Ryosun sighed before turning back to the Master, ?Oh, I did hear a rumor actually while on one of the missions, apparently this dark guild called the Black King Guild is collecting Light Magic, so apparently they're kidnapping light mages.? Ryosun chuckled a little bit, ?I doubt you need to worry about it, but I'd be careful if I were you, they might use some kind of leverage to get to you.? Ryosun still felt uncomfortable about the fact that apparently the Master's grandson had appeared back at the guild uninjured, ?_What does this mean? Why would he tell Vincent that stuff then? Just to make us anxious? That doesn't sound like the guy in the stories I heard though._? Ryosun pondered to himself in thought, not sure what to make of today's events.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 18, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?Yeah it was a pretty difficult mission, then we ran into this Phantom Lord dude on the way back, and stuff got even more complicated after that.? Ryosun told the half truth, ?It's sort of a long story, I'm not sure I wish to explain it all right now, I'm pretty exhausted.? Ryosun stretched out a little bit, trying to get his tensed muscles to relax, ?That's two painful missions in two days, and twice you've severely banged yourself up.? Ryosun looked back at Jason whom he still happened to be carrying, ?What were you thinking, idiot? I won't be able to go any missions now that you're injured, it just wouldn't feel right.? Ryosun sighed before turning back to the Master, ?Oh, I did hear a rumor actually while on one of the missions, apparently this dark guild called the Black King Guild is collecting Light Magic, so apparently they're kidnapping light mages.? Ryosun chuckled a little bit, ?I doubt you need to worry about it, but I'd be careful if I were you, they might use some kind of leverage to get to you.? Ryosun still felt uncomfortable about the fact that apparently the Master's grandson had appeared back at the guild uninjured, ?_What does this mean? Why would he tell Vincent that stuff then? Just to make us anxious? That doesn't sound like the guy in the stories I heard though._? Ryosun pondered to himself in thought, not sure what to make of today's events.



"Ive heard of that guild." The fairy tail master nodded. "Thank you for that information. Now please, take some time to rest and get fit for battle! We don't want you two running off half broken trying to complete missions. That would just lead to more pain then we need." He smiled at Ryosun. "Please take good care of yourself son, it would be hard to see any of my children die." Yes... To the guild master all are his children.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 19, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Marcus Kingston...*
> 
> The young mage rolled out of the bed in his small apartment, "Mages...The most powerful beings on the face of the earth...And yet half of them still can't afford a normal sized building..." his room was not much larger than a broom closet to be honest, but he made do.
> 
> ...



After Genshu had finished what the master had ordered he heard someone shout something about a mission. "Hmmmm... since my last mission fell through i could really use some money...." He rubbed the back of his head. "Hey! I'll help you out!" Genshu ran over to the mage. "I've been a bit down on my luck getting missions... something always comes up.. Just today i ended up on the wrong island, can you believe that? I mean... The wrong island! I don't know how you even miss an island right? It's kind of big."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 19, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> After Genshu had finished what the master had ordered he heard someone shout something about a mission. "Hmmmm... since my last mission fell through i could really use some money...." He rubbed the back of his head. "Hey! I'll help you out!" Genshu ran over to the mage. "I've been a bit down on my luck getting missions... something always comes up.. Just today i ended up on the wrong island, can you believe that? I mean... The wrong island! I don't know how you even miss an island right? It's kind of big."



Marcus' ears perked up as he finally heard someone coming to his aid, "Oh thank God, someone-!" he then spotted just who was going to help him. 

He didn't know much about the guy but he sure filled him in quickly enough, "You..Missed an island...?" he paused for a moment, thought it over and then turned around, "Anyone wana' help! Aaaanyone!"

He desperately waits for a response but simply gets a cupcake thrown at him, "Real tough guys...Whose eating a damn cupcake..." he mutters to himself.

He spins around, icing dripping down his face, "So looks like we're partners," he licks the icing off his face before removing the rest, "A more powerful team has never been formed, I'm sure," he says rolling his eyes.

He heads over towards the mission board, "So which one do you think we can do fast and get payed well," he says, rubbing his chin.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 19, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Marcus' ears perked up as he finally heard someone coming to his aid, "Oh thank God, someone-!" he then spotted just who was going to help him.
> 
> He didn't know much about the guy but he sure filled him in quickly enough, "You..Missed an island...?" he paused for a moment, thought it over and then turned around, "Anyone wana' help! Aaaanyone!"
> 
> ...



"Already got one!" Genshu held up a mission paper with the words "Tomb Raider." On it. "It's great! we just go into the graveyard, get this orb and we leave!" Genshu smiled. "Really simple right? theremaybesomezombies...." He mutters in a really hushed voice. "So, you up for some Grave Robbing Fun!" He laughed and stuffed the paper into his pocket. "Right then let's go!"


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 19, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> As soon as the man in the window heard the guy´s name and that he was member of Fairy Tail, he went running towards the front gate to let the mage enter the castle, there he could explain with more details what he wants Van to do and the reason of the mission. The big wood gate opened allowing Van to have a better sight of how the man looks. He had black hair, a black beard covering part of his face, the guy was thin and was wearing fine clothes also something like a crown was on his head.*"Please enter, i will explain you what´s happening"*he said gently as Van nodded and entered the building.
> 
> They walked through a big hall which had a throne at the bottom of it, when they arrived the so called king Phenox sat in there and began to talk*"The thing is that lately a little troll no, to be specific they are two trolls have been around here making so much noise in the night, i want them to leave but i don´t ant them to get hurt, could you help me with this?"*the king asked, Van nodded"of course, it would be bad for the guild if someone doesn´t finish a mission"he said, the king smiled and began to talk with him about many unimportant stuff just to make time enough for the night to fall and then Van could start the mission.



*Van Skylar*

The night fell and Van was still in the castle, during their little talk, the King Phenox offered him to stay in one of the rooms of the castle for time that the mission lasts. Van was now in his room sat on the bed, waiting for the correct moment to explore the castle, he tried to sleep before, but some maids were making so much noise in the next room, the worse thing is that he heard his name during the noisy conversation of the women. The guy just sighed, this was quite uncomfortable.

Slowly the clock was advancing as the night was becoming darker with each minute, nothing but silence could be heard inside the castle, Van took this as a chance and began to walk slowly, trying not to make noise and don´t wake up the people in the castle, he walked through some halls which had torches on the walls,then he reached a door which for some reason was already opened, stairs leading towards the bottom of the castle. Seconds later some laughs began to sound , echoing through the castle in just a second some noises of the people waking up were heard"Damn, and I tried to do it when no one was looking at me...oh well"he said, then a torch appeared over his shoulder, when he turned to see, Phenox was already behind him with the torch, his excuse was that she wanted to make sure that the job was done as how he requested.

They walked down he stairs, the only light  in there was the light produced by the torch"Tell me...have ya seen the trolls you mentioned earlier?"Skylar asked, the king nodded and began to describe them, though the description was kinda confusing since it was at night.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 19, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Ive heard of that guild." The fairy tail master nodded. "Thank you for that information. Now please, take some time to rest and get fit for battle! We don't want you two running off half broken trying to complete missions. That would just lead to more pain then we need." He smiled at Ryosun. "Please take good care of yourself son, it would be hard to see any of my children die." Yes... To the guild master all are his children.



Ryosun walked over to the open bed, placing Jason down on it, ?Yeah, some rest sounds rather good right about now.? Ryosun grinned a little bit, allowing himself to relax now that he had finally gotten the major source of weight off of his shoulders, before he could reply to the Master's latest comment though, something else caught his attention. A girl who looked to be close to his age, wearing sunglasses and.. a bandana around her mouth, appeared to be headed straight towards them. A bandana around her mouth? That wasn't a sight that greeted Ryosun everyday, and he tilted his head in a slightly confused manner. As soon as the girl got within talking distance, she immediately pulled out a light pen, and proceeded to start writing in the air, ?Greetings, my name is Kouen Mihoshi, I don't believe we've officially met yet, I normally don't approach people, but I couldn't help except overhear your conversation with the Master.?

Ryosun stared blankly for a moment, before the realization dawned on him that she was trying to communicate with him, ?Uhh.. I see... wait.. Kouen Mihoshi..?!? Ryosun gaped at her, ?You're Kouen's daughter?!? Mihoshi blinked behind her sunglasses, slightly taken a back by this, and writes in the air ?Yes, I am, how did you know that?? Ryosun had been stunned into silence for a moment, before finally gaining the power to speak ?Kouen.. he's.. he's my Sensei, the one who trained me how to use my magic.. it's a long story, but to put it in short, my father one day became insane with magic, my mother drew him away, became afraid of me because I discovered my own magic potential, before finally accepting me despite that fact, and then my father came back and killed my mother.? Ryosun somehow managed to defy all physics to get that out in one breath, ?Kouen found me not long after that, took me in to live with him, and taught me how to utilize my magic.?

Mihoshi seemed to be unresponsive to that comment for a moment, before a smile started creeping along her face, she raised her pen again, ?So he's doing well then?? Ryosun remembered that when Kouen talked about his daughter, he often mentioned she had been mute due to a tragic incident in her past, ?Yeah, last time I checked he was doing better than ever.? Mihoshi smirked, and Ryosun could tell that she was laughing on the inside, he had never actually heard Mihoshi's surname before, however he did know that she was a powerful S-Class Mage who didn't approach people very often. Mihoshi turned her attention to the master, and raised her pen once more, ?Master, I'm slightly alarmed by this situation, if this Black King Guild is really looking for Light Mages, it would be best to send out an alert for other Light Mages to be wary of ambushes.?


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 19, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Ryosun walked over to the open bed, placing Jason down on it, ?Yeah, some rest sounds rather good right about now.? Ryosun grinned a little bit, allowing himself to relax now that he had finally gotten the major source of weight off of his shoulders, before he could reply to the Master's latest comment though, something else caught his attention. A girl who looked to be close to his age, wearing sunglasses and.. a bandana around her mouth, appeared to be headed straight towards them. A bandana around her mouth? That wasn't a sight that greeted Ryosun everyday, and he tilted his head in a slightly confused manner. As soon as the girl got within talking distance, she immediately pulled out a light pen, and proceeded to start writing in the air, ?Greetings, my name is Kouen Mihoshi, I don't believe we've officially met yet, I normally don't approach people, but I couldn't help except overhear your conversation with the Master.?
> 
> Ryosun stared blankly for a moment, before the realization dawned on him that she was trying to communicate with him, ?Uhh.. I see... wait.. Kouen Mihoshi..?!? Ryosun gaped at her, ?You're Kouen's daughter?!? Mihoshi blinked behind her sunglasses, slightly taken a back by this, and writes in the air ?Yes, I am, how did you know that?? Ryosun had been stunned into silence for a moment, before finally gaining the power to speak ?Kouen.. he's.. he's my Sensei, the one who trained me how to use my magic.. it's a long story, but to put it in short, my father one day became insane with magic, my mother drew him away, became afraid of me because I discovered my own magic potential, before finally accepting me despite that fact, and then my father came back and killed my mother.? Ryosun somehow managed to defy all physics to get that out in one breath, ?Kouen found me not long after that, took me in to live with him, and taught me how to utilize my magic.?
> 
> Mihoshi seemed to be unresponsive to that comment for a moment, before a smile started creeping along her face, she raised her pen again, ?So he's doing well then?? Ryosun remembered that when Kouen talked about his daughter, he often mentioned she had been mute due to a tragic incident in her past, ?Yeah, last time I checked he was doing better than ever.? Mihoshi smirked, and Ryosun could tell that she was laughing on the inside, he had never actually heard Mihoshi's surname before, however he did know that she was a powerful S-Class Mage who didn't approach people very often. Mihoshi turned her attention to the master, and raised her pen once more, ?Master, I'm slightly alarmed by this situation, if this Black King Guild is really looking for Light Mages, it would be best to send out an alert for other Light Mages to be wary of ambushes.?



"I don't think it will warrant that response." The guild master stood there thinking. "But tell the mages to be on their guards. Try to not get involved with anything related to black guilds for a while, least until this situation dies down. Till then, I'll inform the council and we'll let them take it from there... I don't wish to go down this road but it is the only way to keep things from getting too far out of hand."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 19, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "I don't think it will warrant that response." The guild master stood there thinking. "But tell the mages to be on their guards. Try to not get involved with anything related to black guilds for a while, least until this situation dies down. Till then, I'll inform the council and we'll let them take it from there... I don't wish to go down this road but it is the only way to keep things from getting too far out of hand."



Mihoshi nodded a little bit, raising her pen again, ?I think that will be a good idea, I'll pass that information onto all the Light Mages I know.? Mihoshi tilted her head a little, turning her attention back to Ryosun, raising her pen again, ?I'm sorry about that, I had a completely out of character moment regarding what you said earlier, it's unlike me to be so cold.? Ryosun laughed a little bit, ?Don't worry about it.. it's not like me to just blurt my past out so suddenly either, let's just say whoever is writing the script wasn't thinking about that at all earlier.? Mihoshi blinked a little bit, and then frowned slightly, raising the pen once more, ?I'm sorry to hear about that though, your parents that is, I know what it feels like to lose someone, my mother died on a mission a long time ago.? Ryosun sighed, ?Don't worry about it, I'm unusually calm about the subject now, I guess after I formed a team with Jason, I just became more comfortable talking about my past with people.?

Mihoshi smiled a little, pen to the air again, ?Friends can do that to people, although you're not going to blurt it out to everyone you've just met are you? You'll turn into Batman six months down the road if you do that.? Ryosun gaped a little bit, and then sighed exasperatedly, ?Of course I'm not just going to blurt it out to everyone, I just... I don't know, forget it, I need to go home and rest.? Mihoshi grinned a little bit, ?I'll walk home with you, just in case, I need to alert any Light Mages in the city anyways, and we don't know if one of those Dark Guild members overheard your conversation earlier.? Ryosun smiled a little bit, ?Thanks, I appreciate it.? Ryosun turned to wave at the Master, ?Take care of yourself, gramps!?


----------

